# Mutant High Issue 2: A Hard Lesson



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

*OOC: New thread for Mutant High, starting Issue 2.
Issue 1
OOC thread
Student Roll Call

[sblock=Current Active Students]
Eric Hassel (Quarterback), Played by Drothgery
Astrid Moore (Calypso), Played by Shayuri
Xi'an Chi Xan (Desert Ghost), Played by Shaggyspellsword
Miranda Del Flores (Llorona), Played by Relique du Madde
Temperance Ashley Smith (Temper), Played by Victim
Nicolas Asher (Alchemist), Played by Caros
Spike, Played by Fangor_The_Fierce
Introducing: Serena Weaver (Electrica), Played by Kirinke.

Supporting Cast: 
The X-men, Played by Jemal
The bad-guys, Played by Jemal
Pyro/Shadowcat/Jubilee/Phase, Played by Jemal
[/sblock]

*Assembly*

The next day comes both too soon for some and not soon enough for others.  By 10 AM everybody is gathered in the large auditorium as Professor Summers and the other teachers converse on stage for a few moments.  You look around and are struck by the sheer number of students in the school.

As Summers approaches the podium, the crowd slowly and eventually quiets down, and he begins speaking. 
"I'm sure you all know what happened yesterday, or at least you've heard rumours.  Well right now, I'm going to set the record straight with the facts.  From what we've managed to uncover, yesterday afternoon a child cyborg, probably part mutant, attacked the front doors of the school, attempting to gain access to and make off with Professor Xavier.  We have come to suspect that this was a ruse to keep everyone busy while the real plan went off.  Professors Xavier and Grey, along with most of our Psychicly empowered students, were incapacitated by a second mutant, and files were stolen from our main computer - Whether by this second mutant or someone else is currently Unknown." 

He pauses and looks back at Storm for a moment, then returns to speaking.  "Later in the evening a second attack was launched, by two known Mutants - Quicksilver and Nightcrawler.  Their stated goal was to kidnap one of our students for unknown reasons.  Thanks to quick thinking, quicker reactions, and a bit of skill, they were driven off.  Since, we've discovered a few bits of information here and there.  I've called in some old friends who will be helping us track down those responsible and stop them.  In the meantime, we'll have only a few teachers, so classes will be merged, and I want you all to stay on the grounds, and don't go anywhere alone.  We don't know when or if these guys will return, but we're taking every precaution we can to keep you safe."  Once he's finished, he steps aside for Ororo Munroe (Storm).

"With most of the psychic's and the backup team out, I've taken the liberty of reopening recruitment for the 'young x-men' initiative.  If you'd like to sign up, please stay around after the assembly.  Otherwise, you're free to do as you wish, Classes will resume tommorow at the usual time.  If your class has been merged with another, there will be a notice on the classroom door telling you where to go."

Professor Summers then returns to the podium one last time "Finally, I'd like to thank those of you who helped yesterday, both on the lawn and in the danger room.  WHEN Professor Xavier wakes up, I've no doubt he'll be proud of how corageous and resourceful his students have been."

With that, the assembly ends and students start trickling out, until there are a couple dozen of you left.  Of those some of you know personally - Phase, Pyro, Jubilee, and Shadowcat are present.  


[sblock=ooc]
Fangor, I need a Stealth check for Spike

Everyone else, Here's your chance to decide whether you want to be in on the offense, or stay at home and get sucked into whatever happens to go down at the school. .  
Keep in mind that you ALL have a lot of potential (The avg student here is around PL5 max), but the lifestyle of an x-man may not suit you.  
Also don't be worried, there WILL be storylines for all, regardless of whether you join the X-men or decide to continue with the school. 

I'm assuming that Temper and Eric, who are allready members of the Young X-men team, will be sticking around.  It'd probably be advisable to keep Alchemist around too, if you can, as it'd be easier to 'guard' him while he's with you. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 6, 2008)

The moment students began to file out of the room, Miranda glanced up towards the clock then began to laugh.  "If only Mr. Summers knew proper metaphoric symbolism and timing he would have began this assembly an hour and a forty-five minutes or so later. Oh well..." Brushing back her hair, Miranda smirked as she flouted off the bleacher and waited until the room was almost empty before heading towards the podium. 

"Mr. Summers, I do hope that you, Ms. Monroe, and the others teachers are making the right decision, considering the reservations you guys had about allowing certain students who are in this room into a squad."  Miranda glanced around the room at the other students then gave Pyro a look characterized by a wry yet satisfied smile, "This new atmosphere of acceptance is sort of humbling... It sort of makes me feel like how I felt on my first audition..."  She landed with a large grin on her face. "So um... where do I sign?"


----------



## kirinke (May 6, 2008)

A girl came up. She was a light-skinned, beautiful girl, 5ft 6inches tall with a slender, graceful build and had vibrant green eyes. Her shoulder length black hair was pinned back with an ornate barete. She was dressed in a purple shirt and dark jeans. She in fact didn't look like someone who could handle herself in a fight at first glance, unless you saw how she carried herself and how alert she seemed under the bright eagerness of a teenager. 

"Hi, guess I missed the excitment yesterday. I just came in today. Sounds serious, I think I'd like to help," she said, putting down her name. For those close enough, you saw next to power-type she put in electrical and nodded to the students next to her. "Name's Serena Weaver, most folks call me Sparky or Sparks for short. Code name is Electrica. Lame I know, but my little brother gave me the moniker, so I kinda had to take it." she rolled her eyes and grinned in a friendly, yet self-depreciating way.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Calypso squirms in her seat when Miranda goes up to volunteer. She really wanted to do it...but the fight in the Danger Room keeps coming back to her. Unlike Miranda, she was vulnerable. Without water to block attacks with she was just flesh and blood. If the Danger Room proved anything it was that she couldn't count on people attacking next to ponds or lakes or rivers. 

She just wasn't X-Man material. She had to accept that.

With these disheartening thoughts in her head, Calypso stands up...and hesitates. Finally, after waffling, she takes a step towards the sign-up. Then another. Despite all the reasons not to try to join, she finds herself slowly walking to do just that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 6, 2008)

Spike tries his best to not be noticed, but he knows that Logan's more apt to sense him being followed.  Stealth Check... (1d20 2=12)

Although, Spike does try his best to keep Logan within earshot.  (Notice Check to keep track of Logan.  Notice Check to keep track of Logan as well? (1d20 17=28)


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2008)

Eric waited to see who else was volunteering for this crazy idea of Cyc's. For himself, he didn't think he had much choice in the matter; he was always better on offense than defense, and he thought if this was going to work at all, his friends and fellow students were likely to need the extra power-up he could provide.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 6, 2008)

Miranda watched Astrid in silence for a moment before walking towards her friend. "Believe me, I know what you're thinking.  Last night just plain sucked, sure I was able to score a few lucky hits, but when Nightcrawler and Quicksilver realized I can't hurt them, and that they couldn't hurt me they basically decided to ignore me continue on their assault on you guys." She frowned for a moment and smiled. "Let's face it, we are the mutant equivalent of being a B-Lister; meaning we have limitations on what we can do, and we have to overcome them... Pyro needs fire, you need water, and I can only really affect things that are living and are not that healthy.  If they send healthy athletic mutants, robots or sentinels armed with electrified nets or tasers or are able to shoot lightning, " she motioned towards Serena, "... like Sparky over there, I'm pretty much screwed." 

"Luckily for you, your reliance on water isn't that much of a problem considering that this is the year 2008 and most civilized areas do have plumbing.  Hell, I really doubt that someone who has a cyborg lackey would want to live anywhere without modern conveniences.  Even if they didn't, I'm pretty sure that would have a well or water tower or something nearby..."  Miranda began to laugh, "Of course, if  the only near by source of water is a septic tank, I just hope that you will give me a heads up before you start shooting sewage blasts at people."

After a moment, Miranda glanced over towards Eric and grinned.  _Better ask now then never.._ "Hey Eric, I know that Cykes is not forming a Xaivier Institute football team (cause that would be brutal), which means he didn't recruit you for that reason.  So tell me, how long ya did ya known you were a mutant?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Astrid shrugs, not even the sewage quip getting through her gloom entirely, though she seems a bit less down.

"It's just...Pyro can take that tiny lighter and blow up a car. So it's not so bad for him. Getting water out of pipes and stuff isn't easy...even if I am strong enough to do it, and I'm not sure I am, while I'm doing that, we could get the stuffing beat out of us."

She nods then. "Still...I'm gonna sign up. I won't be surprised if they don't actually use me much, but at least I'll sign up."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 6, 2008)

Xi'an walks up behind Astrid as she is talking to Miranda.

"Of course we'll get the stuffing beat out of us from time to time...but that's why I think I'm gonna sign up too...so I can put the stuffing back in from time to time."

Xi'an looks over at Kitty

"What do you say Kitty, we all gonna be young X-men?"


----------



## Caros (May 6, 2008)

Alchemist had spent most of the assembly fidgeting.  For those who knew him, most notably Phase, it was a bad sign.  It meant he was up to something. 

He'd dressed demurely for the first time in years, forgoing his usual brilliant colors to a more sombre outfit of black and white. He absently picked at his dress shirt even as fingers rolled along the bleachers, warping and restoring the wood, his arm thankfully out of the sling due to Xi'an's minstrations.

When it was finally over he laughed, just a quick bark of amusement, so inapropriate it might earn him glares from his fellow students.  He couldn't help himself though, things falling into place far better than he might ever have imagined.

Like many, he lingered about after the fact, taking stock of who was willing to join this new team.  At the same time, he waved Phase in his direction.  "I've got an idea... but I'm gonna need your help with it."   He paused, a wicked grin passing over his features.  "You've got a good line on most of the students, I need you to get as many of the 'young x-men' gathered up somewhere with no teachers.  Can you manage that?"

Smoothly, he walked past his friend, eyes turned towards Professor Summers now, voice rising above the clammer surrounding him.  "So this is your idea of a body guard?!  Couple of students weaker than I am to take on some badass Alphas?  Brilliant, what're you going to do next? Send the young X-men up against Magneto for a laugh."

He continued, unabated, barely pausing to breath as he got up quite litterally in the professer's face, looking at once both angry and terrified.  "Professor said I'd be safe here, but I'm thinking maybe I'd be safer on the road." Once again he paused, making a point of looking among the students who were injured in his defence.  "Definately be safer for them.  I'm out. You can keep your goons."


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> After a moment, Miranda glanced over towards Eric and grinned.  _Better ask now then never.._ "Hey Eric, I know that Cykes is not forming a Xaivier Institute football team (cause that would be brutal), which means he didn't recruit you for that reason.  So tell me, how long ya did ya known you were a mutant?"




"A little over nine months now. You know paranoid they are about drug tests even in high school sports these days? I got hit with a random screen just before the state finals. I didn't come up positive for steroids, but it was clear as day that I was a mutant. Which meant I didn't play in the finals. And that meant we lost by three touchdowns. I couldn't even watch from the sideline." Eric said.



			
				Astrid said:
			
		

> Astrid shrugs, not even the sewage quip getting through her gloom entirely, though she seems a bit less down.
> 
> "It's just...Pyro can take that tiny lighter and blow up a car. So it's not so bad for him. Getting water out of pipes and stuff isn't easy...even if I am strong enough to do it, and I'm not sure I am, while I'm doing that, we could get the stuffing beat out of us."
> 
> She nods then. "Still...I'm gonna sign up. I won't be surprised if they don't actually use me much, but at least I'll sign up."




"Heck, I can't do all that much on my own, and I have a sinking feeling Prof. Summers is going to put me in charge of this 'young X-men' bunch..." Eric says.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

[Assembly Room: A bunch of snippet responses]

Miranda smiled at Astrid, "Yeah, but blowing up cars using lighters isn't that difficult to begin with."  This was a bold lie considering that she already knew that Myth Busters disproved that specific action movie based myth.


She grinned at Xian's comments then began to laugh.  "Even in real life I'm stuck in a spin off.."

She frowned as Eric retold what happened with him. "I remember hearing that you guys went to the big show but I always wondered why you were never mentioned in the news reports.  But man... god that sucks...  I can't imagine how you must have felt... "



About then, after wading through a sea of conversation did she hear Nicholas's statement, and was angered.  Without thinking Miranda closed the gap between herself and Alchemist and stood in his face. "You arrogant BASTARD!  We risked our lives for you!  You out of everyone anyone should be humbled by the event's of last night.  If It wasn't for me and Kitty everyone would have arrived almost a half a minute later."  She slapped him. "So what if we aren't as powerful as you, Mr. I can turn farts turn to two ton metal columns, but at least we still went into battle and still kicked ass even though some of us didn't think we would be of any help...  So if I were you I'd stop acting high, mighty, and so smug because as far as the world is concerned you are just another mutie freak who can be taken out while you're asleep or unprepared!" 

She turned to stop off then glanced at him over her shoulder, her gaze was cold and furious. "Besides, I'd rather face our enemies up front and on our own terms then allow them to come back and catch us with our pants down.  So if you want to run like a coward, be my guest... cuz I'm not coming after you."


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

"Does every week start with a briefing like this?" Temper asks nearby students, evaluating the assembly.  _Not too much information for the duration and set up time.  They didn't mention ideology though._

After Alchemist's outburst, she quickly adds, "What are Alphas?"  _Sounds like a classification system.  So does badass Alpha mean that all alphas are badass, or that those individuals were particularly dangerous members of that category._


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda watched Astrid in silence for a moment before walking towards her friend. "Believe me, I know what you're thinking.  Last night just plain sucked, sure I was able to score a few lucky hits, but when Nightcrawler and Quicksilver realized I can't hurt them, and that they couldn't hurt me they basically decided to ignore me continue on their assault on you guys." She frowned for a moment and smiled. "Let's face it, we are the mutant equivalent of being a B-Lister; meaning we have limitations on what we can do, and we have to overcome them... Pyro needs fire, you need water, and I can only really affect things that are living and are not that healthy.  If they send healthy athletic mutants, robots or sentinels armed with electrified nets or tasers or are able to shoot lightning, " she motioned towards Serena, "... like Sparky over there, I'm pretty much screwed."
> 
> "Luckily for you, your reliance on water isn't that much of a problem considering that this is the year 2008 and most civilized areas do have plumbing.  Hell, I really doubt that someone who has a cyborg lackey would want to live anywhere without modern conveniences.  Even if they didn't, I'm pretty sure that would have a well or water tower or something nearby..."  Miranda began to laugh, "Of course, if  the only near by source of water is a septic tank, I just hope that you will give me a heads up before you start shooting sewage blasts at people."
> 
> After a moment, Miranda glanced over towards Eric and grinned.  _Better ask now then never.._ "Hey Eric, I know that Cykes is not forming a Xaivier Institute football team (cause that would be brutal), which means he didn't recruit you for that reason.  So tell me, how long ya did ya known you were a mutant?"




Sparky grinned at Miranda. "Well, if they do send mechanical robots at us, it won't be much of a problem. I can take em over." she said, raising her finger and electricity sparkled over it as she winked. "And besides, electricity tends to hurt. Alot," 

It faded, as she moved over to join the others and listened into Alchemist's little speech and Miranda's outburst. 

"You know, there's always gonna be somethin bigger, meaner and badder than you out there boy.  Just because you're powerful, doesn't mean you can take on the world, because sooner or later, you'll get your throat slit if you go it alone, either that or wind up on a disecting table as some mad-scientist's experiment." she sneered, unimpressed with the arrogant boy's speech. "Who care's if you're an Alpha or a beta or a Zeta. Alone, you are weak and easily taken down."


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Does every week start with a briefing like this?" Temper asks nearby students, evaluating the assembly.  _Not too much information for the duration and set up time.  They didn't mention ideology though._




"No." Eric says. "But despite what you might think from the news, this place doesn't get shot up more than once or twice a year. I think this is the first time since I've been here."


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "No." Eric says. "But despite what you might think from the news, this place doesn't get shot up more than once or twice a year. I think this is the first time since I've been here."




She shrugs.  "I'm not especially bothered by it.  I'd just like to know more about what's going and the way things normally work here."

Temper stands up, asking loudly: "Mister Summers, what files were stolen?   If files about any of us were taken, we should be informed.  Moreover, since your information security seems to be somewhat lacking, I'd like to review all your records about me and restrict the data you record."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

Miranda glanced over towards Temper. _Wow.. thats presumptuous. She actually thinks she is smarter and more brilliant then the schools top minds._ "I'm willing to bet that the school's security was breached because they either have a telepathic mutant working with them who was able to actually *STEAL* the security protocols from our teachers own thoughts or they have someone that is able to 'talk' to the computers directly and seduce it out of them.  That or they Professor X's password is something stupid that someone could guess like the name of an old girlfriend who broke his heart..."


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

"Hey, can't help with the telepathy, but if there is a mutant out there fiddling with the computers, I might be able to ferret him or her out." she grinned. "I have alot of control over machines, it's not perfect, but I should be able to sweet-talk the info out of them at least," she grinned at Miranda, confirming that there really was at least one mutant who could do exactly that. Talk to machines. "I dunno about stealing info out of folks minds though. You'd think with being surrounded by telepaths and such, they'd have defenses against that." she looked thoughtful. "My guess is that they were able to hack the computers, either through mutant ability or simple superior programming knowledge."

"It's not as easy as it sounds though. Computers are very literal minded, even if you can talk a mental walk in their innards." she shrugged. "Sounds like it was really well planned though and that takes both smarts and time, not to mention people, which leaves trails. I don't know how to follow em, but I betcha that our teachers do."

"So what is it with Mr. I'm too powerful for my britches there?" she said, pointing to Alchemist.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Astrid shrugs. "I'm going to go sign up," she says to Miranda and 'Sparky.'

"I think people are just upset..."

She makes her way up to the sign in book, and very pointedly writes her name in it, though she doesn't say anything to...or even look at...Alchemist or Temper.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

Miranda shrugged at Serena, "Probably what Calypso, Astrid, said.. See, Alchemist was one of the main targets of the last nights attack.  quicksilver and Nightcrawler wanted to kidnap him and make him into a love slave or something."


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

"Huh. No wonder he's scared," she chuckled and sobered as she turned to Mr. Summers. "Listen Prof, if there aren't any faculty or students well enough to take a look at the computers, I'd be willing to give it a go, while they do other stuff. You know I'm good enough to not spill anything and I'm also good enough to have a fair chance of tracking down whoever did steal the information. Right now we need the info and I can track em through cyberspace."


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda glanced over towards Temper. _Wow.. thats presumptuous. She actually thinks she is smarter and more brilliant then the schools top minds._ "I'm willing to bet that the school's security was breached because they either have a telepathic mutant working with them who was able to actually *STEAL* the security protocols from our teachers own thoughts or they have someone that is able to 'talk' to the computers directly and seduce it out of them.  That or they Professor X's password is something stupid that someone could guess like the name of an old girlfriend who broke his heart..."




"And I'm sure that there are a number of other ways security could be breached.  If you don't want someone else reading something, don't write it down," she replies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

Miranda extended her hand. "I'm Miranda, you might remember me from such shows as High Break High and...." She paused then laughed. "Well who cares?   You could call me Llorona." She grinned.



She nodded towards Temper. "True. but I think there is a deeper issue as to why Proffessor X would keep that type of info.. something that the teachers don't want to admit to.  Like, I don't know, maybe its a built in preventative safety feature to insure that we don't decide to go on a sociopathic killing spree."  She frowned.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda extended her hand. "I'm Miranda, you might remember me from such shows as High Break High and...." She paused then laughed. "Well who cares?   You could call me Llorona." She grinned.
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded towards Temper. "True. but I think there is a deeper issue as to why Proffessor X would keep that type of info.. something that the teachers don't want to admit to.  Like, I don't know, maybe its a built in preventative safety feature to insure that we don't decide to go on a sociopathic killing spree."  She frowned.




Sparky shook it. "Hiya then. Call me Sparky. Most do." she shrugged. "Crazy folk would do it anyway, leastways from what I've read, they don't really care about being caught. My guess is if some of us do go rogue or we loose control of our powers an start tearing up the place or people, the information is there so we can be dealt with quickly, safely and non-lethally." it made sense in a way. 

"See thing is with that logic Temper is it?, nothing would ever be learned. I'd prefer it written down. I mean if somehow I was forced to do something not-so-pleasant to innocent folk, I'd want to be stopped quickly without the loss of my life." she said by way of example. "If it weren't written down, then they'd have to go lethal on me. And I like breathing thank you very much."


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda extended her hand. "I'm Miranda, you might remember me from such shows as High Break High and...." She paused then laughed. "Well who cares?   You could call me Llorona." She grinned.




"She's also the reason why I wasn't the most famous kid in the school back home. Something which I never thanked her for." Eric added.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

She pondered Serena's about comment for a moment then began to laugh at Eric's response.  "Eric, thats true *only* if you count the the students where were enrolled at your school while we were filming." She glanced down for a moment as she tried to figure out her ranking among all the actors and actresses who worked on the show.  If anything, Miranda was certain that she would have been in the top five; however, her rank might have slipped considerably during the last year or so.  "If you count everyone that worked on the show, then Jon Stamos would have been the most famous person there since he kept hanging out on campus when we weren't filming during those three weeks he was on the show... (What was up with that?)"


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

**OOC: AAH, 26 posts and a lot of stuff going on to respond to.. Brain asplode time!!**

IC:  The look on Scott Summers face was an intricate combination of Anger and hurt.. After all, this was one of the students he'd taught, helped, protected - Turning on him.  He moved forward, as if to chase after Alchemist, but was stopped by Orroro, who shook her head and whispered something to him. (Anyone close enough and paying attention hears "You must leave him, we need to look after the rest of the students.  The sting to his pride will fade in time, as will yours.")
With a steadying deep breath and a shake of his head, Summers lets Alchemist go and turns to address the questions.

"The truth is, ALL of our files were copied, and I don't know how they did it. - we've had experts from SHIELD themselves check our security, and they were unable to hack it.  Cerebro, our computer system, is a very advanced, very LOYAL Artificial Intelligence System.  We have files on all known mutants in there, and it's SUPPOSED to be accessable only by myself, and Professors Gray, McCoy, and Xavier.  A technopath would have to be extremely powerful to get in, especially without triggering any of our backup security.  They couldn't have just stolen the password, it requires retinal and verbal identification.  And as for reviewing our records or restricting our data.. you can ask Professor X about that when he wakes up, but until then the answer's no."

*Other responses*
Phase is near Temper and responds to some of her comments "Alphas are one of the highest levels of mutant, those with the most power, control, and potential.  Theres varying degrees, but they're generally considered the "A-list". Only thing above them is the Omegas, which are very rare.  Omegas are mutants whos power could potentially be unlimited in their area, such as Iceman's an "Ice Omega" and Jean grey being a "Psychic Omega".  Even though she's not as powerful as Professor X she could do anything related to psychic powers with enough traning.  Heh, guess you're new here, eh?  This is all basics in Mutant Theory class.  Oh, name's Derek by the way."

Pyro was allready on the other side of the auditorium signing up when the outburst around Alchemist happened - Which was probably a good thing, because when Calypso signed her name down, he was still standing there, lighter in hand and a very angry look on his face, looking at the door Alchemist had left by.  "Self-righteous, Arrogant, stupid, full-of himself, Arrogant... UURGH"  He left off with a frustrated growl and started heading for the door.

*Outside in the hallway, Once Alchemist is alone, a very stern faced Kitty Pryde steps through the wall to stand in front of him  "Nicholas Asher, if you don't give me a damn good reason for that stunt you just pulled, I'll be the second girl to slap you today.  And I won't be as gentle as the soap star."  She looks down the hallway, hearing footsteps, and before Nic can respond, she grabs his arm and phases them into the basement "Now, please tell me that was a show and you haven't really become the Jerk certain people keep trying to warn me away from."  She stood there, arms crossed and biting her lower lip as she awaited a response.


*Out in the wilderness*
Spike had managed to keep up to Wolverine for most of the night, though fatigue was catching up with him and he was having trouble seeing in the dark.  Finally he turned past a tree and felt, more than heard, the thing land behind him.  Powerful arms grabbed him, pulling him in and sharp claws appeared in front of his face.  
"If I were a badguy you'd be dead.  Thought I told ya to stay home."  Wolverine let him go then, glancing down at his arm where your spines had pierced, watching it heal.  "Not a bad job of tracking me this far, though.."

[sblock=OOC] OK, I know there's a lot of interaction going on between people, but b/c some of you continued on after the scene, I have to as well, thus the 'scene' with Alchemist is finished, and he's left the Auditorium.  

Also fangor, I realize you do have a lot of senses that should've warned you about it, but.. he's Wolverine. [/sblock]


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "See thing is with that logic Temper is it?, nothing would ever be learned. I'd prefer it written down. I mean if somehow I was forced to do something not-so-pleasant to innocent folk, I'd want to be stopped quickly without the loss of my life." she said by way of example. "If it weren't written down, then they'd have to go lethal on me. And I like breathing thank you very much."




"That takes my argument to a rather impractical extreme.  Besides, learning from observation and reasoning is typically more effective than studying things that someone else recorded," she replies to Serena.  "Also, I don't accept a binary lethal/non-lethal distinction.  There are more and less lethal weapons and engagement strategies, but 'non lethal' attacks like tasers, rubber bullets, a blow to the back of the head, etc can all kill.  Interesting attitude, though."

--

"SHIELD?!  Here?"   Temper shouts in surprise.  She recovers quickly and narrows her eyes.  "I wasn't informed that you had any dealings like that," she comments, reevaluating her decision to attend the Institute.  _And it never occured to you that they weren't employing their full capabilities at the moment?!_

She turns back to the helpful student, "Sorry, Derek.  I'm Temper."  She offers a hand.  "That's correct; I am new.  Mutant specific jargon or slang, organizations, and such are a bit beyond me right now," she admits. _But not for long._  "What exactly does 'potentially unlimited mean though?  Do you mean in scope or do those powers function as a Irresistable Force?  And don't you feel that a categorization system like that can serve as a bad influence..."  she adds, with a gesture towards the door where Alchemist departed.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Derek shrugs "Potentially Unlimited means that as far as anyone can tell, they could do anything relating to their mutation.  Mutant powers have limits, just like normal people.  You can push thoser limits, but without some superhuman aid a person can't pick up a house no matter how much they train their muscles.  It's the same with Mutant powers... Someone who can control fire, like Pyro, can only control so much, no matter how much he practices.  If he had the potential to control an unlimited supply of fire, he'd be Omega.  Jean Grey has the ability to do anything with her mind, beyond even the potential of Xavier, who's considered one of the most powerful mutants on the planet.  Between all the others.. Kappa, beta, Alpha... you can upgrade with training, but Omegas are born, just like a Human doesn't becom a mutant, a Mutant doesn't "become" an Omega.  It's allready in his or her genetic code."



> And don't you feel that a categorization system like that can serve as a bad influence..." she adds, with a gesture towards the door where Alchemist departed.




" Did you have a problem with the kids who did well in school and got A's?  Or those who excelled in sports?  Not much different if you think about it, most of our life is lived being categorized by someone else.  Grades, Ranks, Job titles, 'mutant power designations', it's all the same, only thing that really matters is what WE do with our skills, and how we respond to how we're rated.. we can accept it, we can try to better ourselves, or we can become full of ourselves like SOME people.  
And what's your problem with SHIELD?  I hear Professor X is good friends with one of their higher ups, Nick Fury. "


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "That takes my argument to a rather impractical extreme.  Besides, learning from observation and reasoning is typically more effective than studying things that someone else recorded," she replies to Serena.  "Also, I don't accept a binary lethal/non-lethal distinction.  There are more and less lethal weapons and engagement strategies, but 'non lethal' attacks like tasers, rubber bullets, a blow to the back of the head, etc can all kill.  Interesting attitude, though."
> 
> --
> 
> ...




"Parents are marines," Sparky explained offhandedly.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **OOC: AAH, 26 posts and a lot of stuff going on to respond to.. Brain asplode time!!**
> "The truth is, ALL of our files were copied, and I don't know how they did it. - we've had experts from SHIELD themselves check our security, and they were unable to hack it.  Cerebro, our computer system, is a very advanced, very LOYAL Artificial Intelligence System.  We have files on all known mutants in there, and it's SUPPOSED to be accessable only by myself, and Professors Gray, McCoy, and Xavier.  A technopath would have to be extremely powerful to get in, especially without triggering any of our backup security.  They couldn't have just stolen the password, it requires retinal and verbal identification.  And as for reviewing our records or restricting our data.. you can ask Professor X about that when he wakes up, but until then the answer's no."




Serena frowned at that. "What about mutants who can shapechange or alter their appearance? I knew a few who could do that to lesser degress, mostly just changing their eye/hair colour and becoming taller or shorter, but I'm sure there are those out there who can copy someone so successfully they essentially can by-pass security that way."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Out in the wilderness*
> Spike had managed to keep up to Wolverine for most of the night, though fatigue was catching up with him and he was having trouble seeing in the dark.  Finally he turned past a tree and felt, more than heard, the thing land behind him.  Powerful arms grabbed him, pulling him in and sharp claws appeared in front of his face.
> "If I were a badguy you'd be dead.  Thought I told ya to stay home."  Wolverine let him go then, glancing down at his arm where your spines had pierced, watching it heal.  "Not a bad job of tracking me this far, though.."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Also fangor, I realize you do have a lot of senses that should've warned you about it, but.. he's Wolverine. [/sblock]




"If you were a bad guy, you would have had to kill me...." is Spike's response, as he hints at the amored plating that extends his body.  "Plus, I'm a lot harder to kill than you might give me credit for.  But enough talk, where's the action?  Are they close?  Is that why you halted, not wanting me to get blindsided by any other enemies about?  Everyone can use a little backup."

Spike's own weapons come into view, his elongated fist spikes reaching further than Logan's can.  Hopefully he can use them effectively, if they are to be used...


----------



## Caros (May 7, 2008)

"Put on a pretty good one didn't I? Even fooled the actor."   Alchemist was suddenly all smiles, eyes tipped upwards to the roof, his clothing shifting from those morose blacks to dark blues and whites.  "Do me a favor, never do that again... I hate falling."

He took a moment and a deep breath before continuing.  "I need to leave here, today.  If I just walked out the door they'd send someone after me, which would defeat the whole point.  Needed to make sure they'd leave me on my own."   He paused, a smirk briefly curving his lips. "Well, not entirely on my own."

"I'll explain everything in a bit, but I could use your help.  I'm going to my room to pack. I need you to drag anyone you think can fight and pass for a flatsca.... regular person, god I've been here too long." He slapped his forehead, giving a low, quiet chuckle. "Anyways... I need to talk to them.  Just bring them to my dorm and I'll owe you one.  Hell I'll owe you two."

Without another word he turned, heading off at a jog for the elevator.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

Miranda listened to the conversation and upon hearing the references to SHIELD and the military she decided to step out, just in case it became heated debate. Personally she didn't have any qualms about espionage or the armed forces, but unfortunately she knew that to some the mere mentioning of government agencies in a conversation about mutants tends to bring up fears about registration acts and the loss of civil rights.  Of course, this paranoia seems to get worse when government agents are in the vicinity.

Miranda's glanced around the room the scratched her head. _Weren't there more of us here?_  She remembered seeing Kitty leave after Alchemist, but when did Pyro and that other girl leave?  This was exactly why she never threw parties.  It's too hard to keep track of people when they aren't apart of the conversation.

Miranda's eyes began to glow faintly as she tried to extend her life-force sense beyond the room in a similar manner to how she did when tryed to locate Professor X.  However, unlike before, it she noticed that it required no extra effort to sense people beyond the room.  Unfortunately, the amount of people she sensed was a little overwhelming.  

[sblock=Notice Check That most likely failed.]
*Notice:* 1d20+4=7. 

[/sblock]

The glow in Miranda's eyes began to fade as she glanced over towards Astrid, "Astrid, did you see where Pyro went?  I wanted to introduce both of you to my old friend Eric..."

[sblock=OoC]I'm assuming that Jubilee signed then left since she hasn't made her presence known to anyone. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

"Anyway, maybe you should look at the security tapes with that in mind. I mean, see where each of the faculty members who have access to Cebero were at the time of the attack verses where they should have been. If you see em in two places at once, then you'll know how it happened." Serena says brightly.


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

> "Parents are marines," Sparky explained offhandedly.




"I'm sorry." Temper says reflexively.  "I guess that does explain some things, though."




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Derek shrugs "Potentially Unlimited means that as far as anyone can tell, they could do anything relating to their mutation.  Mutant powers have limits, just like normal people.  You can push thoser limits, but without some superhuman aid a person can't pick up a house no matter how much they train their muscles.  It's the same with Mutant powers... Someone who can control fire, like Pyro, can only control so much, no matter how much he practices.  If he had the potential to control an unlimited supply of fire, he'd be Omega.  Jean Grey has the ability to do anything with her mind, beyond even the potential of Xavier, who's considered one of the most powerful mutants on the planet.  Between all the others.. Kappa, beta, Alpha... you can upgrade with training, but Omegas are born, just like a Human doesn't becom a mutant, a Mutant doesn't "become" an Omega.  It's allready in his or her genetic code."




"Unlimited growing room doesn't describe capability at any moment though.  Hmm, let's try math for an analogy..."   She thinks out loud.  "The functions Y=1/10*X, Y=X, Y=10*X, and Y=X squared all have a limit of infinity as X increases to infinity.  They'll continue to increase with no upper boundary.  But they're still increasing at different rates.  So think of our hypothetical Omega fire controller in the same way.  He can control an unlimited amount of fire.  But how quickly can he expand the amount of fire he's controlling?  Can he increase the temperature of his fires with basically no upper limit, or will ordinary fireproofing remain effective?"

"So mutants aren't human?" She asks carefully.



> " Did you have a problem with the kids who did well in school and got A's?  Or those who excelled in sports?  Not much different if you think about it, most of our life is lived being categorized by someone else.  Grades, Ranks, Job titles, 'mutant power designations', it's all the same, only thing that really matters is what WE do with our skills, and how we respond to how we're rated.. we can accept it, we can try to better ourselves, or we can become full of ourselves like SOME people.





"And you don't think that rating system has anything to do with the attitudes of SOME people?  Grading people based on their genetic code sends the wrong message if behavior and choices are what's truly important, right?  While categorization systems can be useful tools, they also train to people to look more at the package that something or someone is coming in, rather than the actual item or person.  It's the perfect mode of thought for a bureacracy, and a terrible way for a person to be."



> And what's your problem with SHIELD?  I hear Professor X is good friends with one of their higher ups, Nick Fury. "




_That's not a good sign._  "Where to begin?  SHIELD is unconstitutional.  It's a military force aimed against both internal and external threats, so it's a weapon pointed at the heart of the country.  Since it has some international forces from other NATO countries, it can employ personel from one country into another, minimizing the loyalties and sympathies of its forces towards the native population.  It develops and restricts advanced technology so that conventional forces can't oppose it.  SHIELD is one of the greatest threats to freedom in this country," she says passionately.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 7, 2008)

Xi'an abruptly shifts from his usual calm demeanor and grows fairly intense after overhearing Temper's most recent tirade.

"And SHIELD also tends to put their "harmful" international resources at the disposal of people like Professor X, giving them the opportunity to take mutants who are being abused in other countries, heck, who are being EXPLOITED because of their powers, and bring them here to the school where they can be treated like people, not like freaks!"

Xi'an catches himself growing emotional and looks slightly embarrassed and begins to turn and leave.

"It's just not all black and white is all..."

Having heard what Professor Summers had to say and letting Professor Monroe know his desire to be a young X-man, Xi'an starts towards the door.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

(Eric's being quiet for this side-trek into discussions of SHIELD and Alpha and Omega mutants because my knowledge of X-men lore is rather minimal; sorry.)


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Xi'an abruptly shifts from his usual calm demeanor and grows fairly intense after overhearing Temper's most recent tirade.
> 
> "And SHIELD also tends to put their "harmful" international resources at the disposal of people like Professor X, giving them the opportunity to take mutants who are being abused in other countries, heck, who are being EXPLOITED because of their powers, and bring them here to the school where they can be treated like people, not like freaks!"
> 
> ...




"You're right Xi'an," she says calmly as he walks away.  "It's not all black and white.  So trusting people because they helped you once might not always be the best idea, since people often have ulterior motives."  _You don't have to agree.  Just think about things.  Please._


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

> "So mutants aren't human?" She asks carefully.



Derek shakes his head, putting his hands up in a defensiver gesture "Heh, I'm not getting into THAT debate.  Genetically, there are supposedly as many differences between mutants and humans as between humans and other primates, but that's led to a LOT of disputes over whether we should be treated differently, or as some people think, if we're a 'superior race'.  Personally, I don't think it matters, but I seem to be in the minority on that."



> Xi'an abruptly shifts from his usual calm demeanor and grows fairly intense after overhearing Temper's most recent tirade.
> 
> "And SHIELD also tends to put their "harmful" international resources at the disposal of people like Professor X, giving them the opportunity to take mutants who are being abused in other countries, heck, who are being EXPLOITED because of their powers, and bring them here to the school where they can be treated like people, not like freaks!"
> 
> ...




"He's right.  There's at least a dozen kids in this school who'd be dead or worse if it weren't for heroic actions taken by that 'unconstitutional threat' you seem to despise so much.  SO next time you so blatantly disparage the men who saved me from a life of slavery, it'll be the last thing you say."  The voice comes from behind, and a short, angry looking girl with blood-red skin is looking up at Temper.  "I may not be as smart and full of myself as you seem to be, but I do know loyalty and honour."
"Hey, come on, settle down, Big Red, everyone's entitled to their opinions right?  Just stay calm, subjects like this are always heated enough without threats of violence.."

Meanwhile, Cyclops continues discussing with some students, apparently not noticing the SHIELD debate near Temper.   "As far as I've heard, eyes are the hardest part to change, and even the most talented of shifters are - As far as professor Xavier has been able to discern - Incapable of changing their retinal patterns.  As for where everyone was when the files were downloaded, Xavier and Gray were unconscious in the danger room, I was on the front lawn, and Beast was teaching.  Video monitors don't show any 'copies' of us anywhere else, though that is something we checked."

**Wilderness**
Logan grinned "I know that, kid.  Thats why I haven't give you the slip.  I noticed you about a mile back.  Stopped cause you're starting to slow down, get sloppy.  I figure if we run into something I don't wanna have to babysit.  If you're gonna follow me anyways, you might as well get some rest so you can help.  Don't worry, I won't leave while you're sleeping, I'd say you've earned the right to do this."


**OOC: Hmm, it won't usually be a problem but I had just noticed last time I posted that I made both Cyclops and Phase blue.. Oh well, I doubt they'll be interacting much so I hope it's not too confusing.
And yes, Jubilee signed up and left, as did a couple others.  (Also, Pyro hasn't left yet, as of my last post he was walking angrily towards the door, and I was waiting to see if anybody stops him before he goes and tries to blow up alchie.  )

Fangor, if you choose to keep going you'll be Fatigued during the next day (And not the kind you can cure with a hero point.), but if you want to keep going it's your call.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

"I thought he was right..." Astrid looks around. "He was just here. He was pissed off big time at Alchemist though. I hope he doesn't go looking for trouble."

She gives Miranda a concerned look, then focuses on something behind her. "Wait, I see him." She points. "He's heading for the door."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2008)

OoC:  Gotcha.

Miranda frowned at Temper's comment. "Trust no one and be assured that everyone will betray you?  Nice philosophy.  I'm glad I'm not as jaded as you.  I'm also glad that I'm not Cyclops since keeping this group together will most likely give him an ulcer."

She then quickly noticed Pyro as he was about to exit the room and began to flush with embarrassment. _Ouch... he was here the entire time...  God I feel stupid._   "PYRO!  Where do you think you're going? You and Calpyso have to meet an old friend of mine."  She drifted pass Xian, and Temper.  Once she's a few feet from Pyro she then states, "You do realize we never properly finished our date , which is alright considering the insanity that broke out...  But don't worry, as soon as things calm down a little, I'll love to finish it."  She grinned.  "I know you don't want to go back to a boring old math class, so hang out with us all.. "


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2008)

She frowned a little at that. "Then it probably _was_ a technopath or just a really, really good hacker or a combination of both." she scowled at a sudden thought. "Videos can be altered though."


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Derek shakes his head, putting his hands up in a defensiver gesture "Heh, I'm not getting into THAT debate.  Genetically, there are supposedly as many differences between mutants and humans as between humans and other primates, but that's led to a LOT of disputes over whether we should be treated differently, or as some people think, if we're a 'superior race'.  Personally, I don't think it matters, but I seem to be in the minority on that."




She smiles.  "Heh.  For someone who doesn't want to get into that debate, you said a lot.  I'm just trying to figure out the party line here."



> "He's right.  There's at least a dozen kids in this school who'd be dead or worse if it weren't for heroic actions taken by that 'unconstitutional threat' you seem to despise so much.  SO next time you so blatantly disparage the men who saved me from a life of slavery, it'll be the last thing you say."  The voice comes from behind, and a short, angry looking girl with blood-red skin is looking up at Temper.  "I may not be as smart and full of myself as you seem to be, but I do know loyalty and honour."
> "Hey, come on, settle down, Big Red, everyone's entitled to their opinions right?  Just stay calm, subjects like this are always heated enough without threats of violence.."




Her grin widens and she turns around. "I guess it's completely impossible and unprecendented for any large and/or powerful organization to manipulate and exploit predjudices for their own ends,"  she replies sarcasticly.  "Which groups do you suppose are benefiting from the current situation?" she adds taking a more serious tone and expression while studying the new girl.  (Notice +12, Sense Motive +12). _Wow, a death threat.  I'm surprised it took this long, actually._


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2008)

"Chill, alright? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, as long as they don't try to shove them down my throat or take away my own personal freedoms, I will gladly let them have em," she looked at the red-girl.

"Hi, name's Sparky. Who are you?" she asked politely.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2008)

"Fury. Alisha Fury, adopted daughter of Nick Fury."  The girl doesn't take her eyes off Temper.


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Fury. Alisha Fury, adopted daughter of Nick Fury."  The girl doesn't take her eyes off Temper.




"Well, I won't make jokes about Shield if you don't about Marines." she chuckled, trying to diffuse the situation without it going to blows. "Actual name is Serena Weaver by the way. And if you haven't guessed, both parents are in the Marines, so I know how you feel when people start dissing the group your folks are working for, specially since that group they are working for are trying to protect folks who can't." 

Serena looked back at Temper. "Besides, just because it's constitutional, doesn't make it right or wise. Look at Prohibition and the trouble _that_ caused. No booze, what a great idea! But they didn't realize that it would lead to widespread crime and the creation of the American mafia." she said, by way of trying to deflect the conversation in a new direction and to relieve tension.

ooc
Diplomancy: +11 since she's a girl. 
For those who make the notice check, she is obviously proud of the fact that her parents are Marines and would get as seriously pissed as Alisha if you started 'dissing' them.


----------



## Victim (May 8, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Serena looked back at Temper. "Besides, just because it's constitutional, doesn't make it right or wise. Look at Prohibition and the trouble _that_ caused. No booze, what a great idea! But they didn't realize that it would lead to widespread crime and the creation of the American mafia." she said, by way of trying to deflect the conversation in a new direction and to relieve tension.




"Of course.  Even if something is legal, that doesn't make it just.  Conversely, moral activities may be illegal," she replies.  "Using examples of unjust laws and amendments like Prohibition or the income tax seems to be working at cross purposes to your goal of increasing my trust in a government agency though."



> Fury. Alisha Fury, adopted daughter of Nick Fury.




_Unfortunate.  But interesting._  "So why do you feel justified in threatening someone with death because they disagree with you?"


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "Of course.  Even if something is legal, that doesn't make it just.  Conversely, moral activities may be illegal," she replies.  "Using examples of unjust laws and amendments like Prohibition or the income tax seems to be working at cross purposes to your goal of increasing my trust in a government agency though."
> 
> 
> 
> _Unfortunate.  But interesting._  "So why do you feel justified in threatening someone with death because they disagree with you?"




Serena grinned again. "Well. Seems silly to convince someone who is already sure that the 'man' is out to get her. Not 'xactly logical if you ask me and thinking like that is sorta like a self-fulfilling prophesy." she looked at Temper. "Kinda reminds me of a Pythia prophesy. See this ruler asked the Pythia if he'd be able to conquer another empire. She replied that he would indeed bring the downfall of an empire. When he attacked the other country, he lost. So the empire he brought down was his own." she said, using allegory to make a point.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Bemused, Astrid drifts after Miranda at a more sedate pace, catching up at the end of her speech. Her eyes widen as she catches the last of it and she goggles at Miranda.

"Date? You're dating Pyro? But...I thought..."

Her cheeks redden as she looks at Pyro, clearly not wanting to talk about the proposed prank while he's standing right there.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 8, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **Wilderness**
> Logan grinned "I know that, kid.  Thats why I haven't give you the slip.  I noticed you about a mile back.  Stopped cause you're starting to slow down, get sloppy.  I figure if we run into something I don't wanna have to babysit.  If you're gonna follow me anyways, you might as well get some rest so you can help.  Don't worry, I won't leave while you're sleeping, I'd say you've earned the right to do this."
> Fangor, if you choose to keep going you'll be Fatigued during the next day (And not the kind you can cure with a hero point.), but if you want to keep going it's your call.




"Your words good enough for me, Logan.  I could use a little rest, but do you think that's advisable?  Don't you think that they will get away by then?  I can rest when I'm dead..." he says, with a grin.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 8, 2008)

"Technically, I don't think we are really dating since we haven't gone on or planned a second date yet... Or at least, that how my older brother always explained 'dating' to me.." She smiled brightly. "It's sort of a long story, so I'll give you the short version.  Pyro and I were attacked in the Danger Room when we went to check on the Professor and I ended up saving his life.." 

She paused for a moment as she began to choose her next words so that she wouldn't incriminate Astrid. "Then hours later we then had one of those monologue-ish type of conversations where one person has a revelation about their own relationship to the world and the other person tells a dirty secret that only ends up incriminating him or _herself and no one else_..."  She smiled as she glanced down for a moment, "Then he asked me to dinner,I agreed, we saw you, all chaos broke loose, and here we are today."


----------



## Victim (May 8, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Serena grinned again. "Well. Seems silly to convince someone who is already sure that the 'man' is out to get her. Not 'xactly logical if you ask me and thinking like that is sorta like a self-fulfilling prophesy." she looked at Temper. "Kinda reminds me of a Pythia prophesy. See this ruler asked the Pythia if he'd be able to conquer another empire. She replied that he would indeed bring the downfall of an empire. When he attacked the other country, he lost. So the empire he brought down was his own." she said, using allegory to make a point.




Temper seems amused.  "So, a person makes only a superficial study of the situation because he finds its surface appearance comfortable and pleasant.  His lack of insight leads to his undoing.  Hmm, I do see how this relates to the world today."  She continues, "However, you do have a point since expressing my attitudes does invite attention I'd rather avoid.  Individually, the best strategy is most likely keeping one's head down.  'Don't rock the boat.'  'You have to go along to get along.'  'When in Rome...'  Game theory and economics can point out a number of ways in which individuals acting in their own short term best interest cause problems."

"So are you going to at least think about my question?" She turns.  "Or perhaps Miss Fury  (NOT using a mocking tone) will explain honor to me?" she asks, setting a verbal trap.


----------



## kirinke (May 9, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Temper seems amused.  "So, a person makes only a superficial study of the situation because he finds its surface appearance comfortable and pleasant.  His lack of insight leads to his undoing.  Hmm, I do see how this relates to the world today."  She continues, "However, you do have a point since expressing my attitudes does invite attention I'd rather avoid.  Individually, the best strategy is most likely keeping one's head down.  'Don't rock the boat.'  'You have to go along to get along.'  'When in Rome...'  Game theory and economics can point out a number of ways in which individuals acting in their own short term best interest cause problems."
> 
> "So are you going to at least think about my question?" She turns.  "Or perhaps Miss Fury  (NOT using a mocking tone) will explain honor to me?" she asks, setting a verbal trap.




Serena laughs. "Well, having a healthy distrust for authority is always a good thing, it only gets bad when it becomes a mania." she pats the other girl's arm in a friendly manner and nods to Alisha. "We'll trade stories about our parents some other time okay? I'm sure you've got some dozies. I know I do." she said and moved off, looking for other folks to meet and to get the 'lay of the land' as it twere.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

"Wow," Astrid comments helplessly, not sure what to say to that.

"Just unexpected. But congratulations? What do we want to do now?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 13, 2008)

Miranda laughs.  "Personally I want to get out of this assembly hall before Temper, Sparky and Nick Fury's kid decide to kill each other for no good reason."  She glanced back towards the center of the room for a moment and softly bit her lip.

"Hey, um.. I know you guys are enjoying trading barbs and all, but don't you think we should be doing something other then just standing and arguing about politics?  I mean, shouldn't we be trying to find out who Nightcrawler and Quicksilver are working for and why they came after Alchemist?"  She frowned.  "I know that he was being a total dork, but I don't think it would be too smart for us to only wait around for Alchemist to get attack so that we could ask whoever comes why they are doing it.." 

She then glances at Alisha Fury.  "So um... Alisha was it? I know you didn't come all the way out here just to argue about the merits of what your dad's work, so could you at least tell us what SHIELD knows so that we wouldn't have to sneak aboard a Helicarrier to find out..."


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Alisha nods to Sparky, then looks over at Miranda "Dad doesn't actually break code and tell me all of SHIELDS secrets like you may expect.. well, usually.  Cyclops probably knows more than me, I haven't had a chance to speak with my father for over a month."  She then looks back to Temper, about to say something, when an adult voice, both strong and soft, like the wind, speaks out.

"And Miranda has an excellent point.  There is no sense squabbling amongst ourselves when there's a common enemy that seems to mean ill to us all."  Storm walks over, obviouly having overheard the exchange.  "While intelectual and political debates can serve a purpose, they are overly divisive in a time when we must all function together.  I realize you may not all like each other, but for the good of us all, can you tolerate each other?"  Her gaze settles on Temper and Fury. (Apt names....)  Fury glances between Temper and Storm, then nods.  

Meanwhile, Pyro's anger seems to have been calmed by Miranda's sudden 'confession' about their date in front of Astrid.  He is, however, unable to form a response in the sudden crossfire that erupts, and ends up just standing there watching.

When it sems like the situation has calmed somewhat, Cyclops clears his throat and calls everyones attention "If everybody has signed up, then I'll be breaking this little gathering up for now.  There will be a notice for each of you when to report to the danger room so we can gauge how you will be able to help, and who's abilities will best compliment each others.  Until then, have a good day and TRY not to kill anyone."

Kitty Pryde re-enters at this last statement and stops near Miranda's group "Oookay.. what did I miss?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2008)

Miranda glances at Kitty and smiles mischievously. "Cyclops said he was going to pair us up for some mating experiment which he is holding in the Danger Room and that we're free to go until he calls us."  She paused for a moment. "Oh and he doesn't want anyone to kill each other while he's gone.."

Miranda frowned for a moment.  "I don't know about you guys, but I don't want to stand around doing nothing while I wait to be called, so if anyone has an idea of what to do until then, go for it."  Of course, she had an idea, but wasn't sure what Cyclops or Alisha would say if she announced that she wanted to spy on any SHIELD agents that might still be on the campus.


----------



## Victim (May 14, 2008)

> "Hey, um.. I know you guys are enjoying trading barbs and all, but don't you think we should be doing something other then just standing and arguing about politics? I mean, shouldn't we be trying to find out who Nightcrawler and Quicksilver are working for and why they came after Alchemist?" She frowned. "I know that he was being a total dork, but I don't think it would be too smart for us to only wait around for Alchemist to get attack so that we could ask whoever comes why they are doing it.."
> 
> She then glances at Alisha Fury. "So um... Alisha was it? I know you didn't come all the way out here just to argue about the merits of what your dad's work, so could you at least tell us what SHIELD knows so that we wouldn't have to sneak aboard a Helicarrier to find out..."




"Based on what I've heard, this institute likely has more information regarding the attackers.  No need to go far out of our way before seeing what's at hand."   _I really doubt she has extensive access to classified information - she might be able to pick up a few things from conversation or activities, but not what you want.  And there should be better ways to get the information than breaking into a HeliCarrier._

"Alchemist?"   _Uh oh._  "If he can change one substance into another, then what couldn't he be used for?  He could provide wealth and materials for an organization, work to disrupt commodities markets, or make weapons.  Supplying fissionable materials already at a weapons grade would make constructing an atomic weapon rather simple, all things considered.  Chemical weapons would be easy too."  _Unless the teleporter was here to do something else first, in which case Alchemist might not be their primary objective._



> Storm walks over, obviouly having overheard the exchange. "While intelectual and political debates can serve a purpose, they are overly divisive in a time when we must all function together. I realize you may not all like each other, but for the good of us all, can you tolerate each other?" Her gaze settles on Temper and Fury. (Apt names....) Fury glances between Temper and Storm, then nods.




Temper shrugs at Storm..  "It's natural for people to disagree.  I can accept that.  But what good comes of illusory unity?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

"It's not -illusory-," Astrid suddenly blurts to Temper. She blushes at her own outburst, and tones her volume down a bit.

"The point is that we're all in this together, and that disagreements like what you're talking about are minor...little...distractions from that. So just...stop it for now."

She shrugs uncomfortably, and starts to head for the Danger Room.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2008)

Miranda smiles at Astrid as she ironically wonders whether Temper's attitude had anything to do with her X-men training squad's downfall.  

Temper's speculations about what Alchemist was able to do worried Miranda.  "Uhm... does anyone know what exactly Alchy _could_ do?  I mean if he was able to do what Temper thinks..  What if he gets brainwashed and is told to turn the ground into radioactive crystals that kills people unless they are able to pay for pills that neutralizes the radioactivity for a day..." She stopped herself and sighed, " Uhm, I mean shouldn't we go looking for him if he's able to do that?"


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

Kitty grins "I can tell you a lot about him.. but not here.  Come on, lets go somewhere else, i've got some... information I think you guys'll find useful."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2008)

"Alright, lead the way!" 

As soon as Kitty begins to leave, Miranda grabs Pyro by the arm and smiles. "You're coming too.  That way we could finish our date if things die down afterwords."


----------



## Victim (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It's not -illusory-," Astrid suddenly blurts to Temper. She blushes at her own outburst, and tones her volume down a bit.
> 
> "The point is that we're all in this together, and that disagreements like what you're talking about are minor...little...distractions from that. So just...stop it for now."




"If discussing minor, little distractions is so problematic, then what common ground exists in the first place?  Surely talking about such matters is only revealing a lack of common ideology, culture, beliefs, interests, etc rather creating the division,"  Temper replies.  "Pretending that everyone is in agreement because they're not talking about their differences seems foolish."



> Temper's speculations about what Alchemist was able to do worried Miranda. "Uhm... does anyone know what exactly Alchy could do? I mean if he was able to do what Temper thinks.. What if he gets brainwashed and is told to turn the ground into radioactive crystals that kills people unless they are able to pay for pills that neutralizes the radioactivity for a day..." She stopped herself and sighed, " Uhm, I mean shouldn't we go looking for him if he's able to do that?"





_That's your worry about his potential ability in the wrong hands?!_ "Keep in mind that I've only seen him play with his powers during the assembly.  I was extrapolating from his nickname - which obviously isn't a reliable source of information."  



> Kitty grins "I can tell you a lot about him.. but not here. Come on, lets go somewhere else, i've got some... information I think you guys'll find useful."




"I want to get something from my room first, okay?"  -> Temper will dash off to retrieve her sketchpad and some pencils.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 14, 2008)

To Temper (before she leaves): "But he IS able to change things from one substance to another.... yesterday he turned the ground into water... and Phase said he could do other things.."


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

*OOC: Actually, it was PHASE who turned the ground into water.  So far alchemist has only shown the ability to change things into other things composed of the same material.  Phase changes a things state [Earth(Solid)/air(gas)/water(Liquid)/fire(Plasma)]


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2008)

Serena heads off to the Danger Room, after getting directions from a passing teacher. For now, she's happily talking to anyone who wants to strike up a conversation, without committing to anything or anyone, seeing who is who and trying to garner what the social hierarchy at the school is.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

"Oh my GOD, Temper! How can you be so smart and so THICK?" Calypso demands.

"We're not pretending there's agreement! It's recognizing that we ARE in agreement about the important things. Things like rights and responsibilities and...all the things we learn about in classes...and what it means to be mutants? And with all the things we DO agree about, the disagreements you're...obsessing over are tiny and...stupid."

"Seriously...who CARES about politics when people are trying to KILL us?"


----------



## drothgery (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Seriously...who CARES about politics when people are trying to KILL us?"




"Not quite how I would have put it." Eric said. "But Calypso has a point."

_And if they hadn't dived off into the motivations of an organization that, as a recently as yesterday, I had only the vaguest notion actually existed, then I probably wouldn't have reinforced the thoughts anyone still harboring 'dumb jock' stereotypes about me by just standing here. Which is silly. I mean, there are a handful of people here with superhuman intelligence, but other than that, I'm one of the smartest people here ..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 14, 2008)

Spike awaits for Logan's reply, before deciding on what to do... (bump)


----------



## Victim (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Oh my GOD, Temper! How can you be so smart and so THICK?" Calypso demands.




"I don't understand your position: it seems contrary to itself,"  she says coldly. 



> "We're not pretending there's agreement! It's recognizing that we ARE in agreement about the important things. Things like rights and responsibilities and...all the things we learn about in classes...and what it means to be mutants? And with all the things we DO agree about, the disagreements you're...obsessing over are tiny and...stupid."
> 
> "Seriously...who CARES about politics when people are trying to KILL us?"




"Rights and responsibilities are hardly apolitical topics.  Other related values have a great deal of impact on how a person should deal with people trying to kill her.  Politics also has some impact on why people would trying to kill us in the first place.  A political stance generally isn't something that exists in a vacuum," Temper replies.  "Besides, I haven't attended any classes yet.  I don't know exactly what rights or responsibilities are emphasized here.  It also sounds as if you value 'being a mutant' in a way I don't."  _Of course people are trying to kill you.  It follows from this school's reason for existence._

 "Based on your actions, you do seem to agree that these matters are important - if they were as trivial as you declare, then why invest so much emotion and raise your voice?" she adds calmly.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

"Because I'm frustrated with you. This is a time we all need to pull together, and you're just standing there, arguing with everything everyone says to you, trying to pull everyone apart."

She shakes her head and starts off after Miranda and Kitty...if they're still in sight.

"Whatever...good luck with your arguing. I think I'm going to stick with my friends."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 15, 2008)

"Eggshells and Thin Ice..."  Miranda absentmindedly said as she walked a few steps behind Kitty. "That was the name of an episode of HBH that I was called back to Los Angeles to film last month.  All I did in that episode was sit on a bed and act like I was listening to what someone was saying on the phone then say 'You know, I think the best thing you guys could do is get yourself a capachino and talk.'" She chuckled. "I think that's the problem this school has... it seriously needs buy a drink and have a heartfelt talk."

Miranda glanced towards Kitty (then to Pyro*) then smiled impishly. "They're supposed to air that episode within a few weeks and hopefully the producer didn't notice that I was wearing one of those 'X-men emblem' lapels that the institute hands all the students as part of their enrollment package." Miranda giggled for a moment as she thought about the wildfire reaction that her action would cause if the lapel managed to be undiscovered until the episode aired.

Miranda closed her eyes for a brief moment as she sensed Astrid approaching within 30 feet of them.  "I just wonder how Cyclops expects to get us all to work as a unit once he forms a team." 


*If Pyro joined Miranda and Kitty.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 15, 2008)

Xi'an starts towards his room, intent on spending as much of the as possible on his computer, trying to forget about Temper's comments.  He makes it about half-way, and then changes his mind...

_If I'm ever going to be part of a team, I might should start spending some time with the others..._

Xi'an turns around, heading back towards the school's exits, hoping to find Alchemist before he gets away.

_Talking him into staying would be a good first step..._


----------



## drothgery (May 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Whatever...good luck with your arguing. I think I'm going to stick with my friends."





"Tell Miranda that I'll catch up in a few minutes." Eric says.

_But right now, someone had better play damage control with Temper. And it looks like I'm elected._


"You know, Temper, it's kind of unusual for people to be calm and rational all the time. Especially when they're our age. Professor McCoy can probably show the biochemistry of why with some nice 3-d models." He says.


----------



## Victim (May 16, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "You know, Temper, it's kind of unusual for people to be calm and rational all the time. Especially when they're our age. Professor McCoy can probably show the biochemistry of why with some nice 3-d models." He says.





"It is important to be able deal with one's emotions, even if it's difficult.  Acting rashly with a firearm is not a good idea.," Temper replies.   

"Biochemistry is very complex.  Would a visual model really be that informative?  If so, that would be very helpful."


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

-Wilderness- Spike and Wolverine rest for a while, and in the morning are on their way again, Logan tracking the speedster.  They stop again in the early afternoon.  "Shouldn't be too far now, I'm smelling a lot of people around here, and this aint exactly prime vacationin area.  Stay hidden and be careful".  With that said, they continue on, slowing their pace somewhat.  

-SCHOOL-
(Xi'an)
Xi'an wanders around tying to figure out where Alchemist is, hoping he hasn't left yet.  He manages to find out from various students that Nicolas was seen heading to his room, and Xi'an finds out where that room is.

(Miranda/Astrid/Pyro/Kitty)

[sblock=ooc]
Fangor - whoops, forgot 'bout that, thought I was waiting on YOU.  Pls roll Stealth + notice.

Kirinke - 







> Serena heads off to the Danger Room, after getting directions from a passing teacher. For now, she's happily talking to anyone who wants to strike up a conversation, without committing to anything or anyone, seeing who is who and trying to garner what the social hierarchy at the school is.



Which is it, are you going to the danger room, or trying to talk to students?  (You do find out that the danger room is currently offline, a big round empty room, until the computers are fixed)
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2008)

ooc:
A little of both, she's just basically trying to get the lay of the school, mostly on her own. She'll probably wind up back with Miranda/Astrid/Pyro/Kitty after she's done some exploring on her own. Basically, she's following her parents advice. Before you settle into a place, reconnoiter it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 16, 2008)

Stealth and Notice (1d20 2=9, 1d20 17=24)

Spike isn't as adept as Logan when it comes to remaining silent, as he can easily hear himself in this stealthy tracking.  Hopefully the others won't hear him...  He does, however, try to get a jump on any surprises, as he hones in on the direction Logan is tracking.  Just to be on the safe side, his spikes are now extended, and his hearing triggered on the direction they are headed.

[sblock=Hearing]
Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremorsense 3, Danger Sense 1, Ultra-Hearing 1[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (May 16, 2008)

Neither of the groups would find it difficult to locate Alchemist's dorm room.  While notoriously private when it came to his room, a few questions or the guidence of Kitty allowed them to find it rather promptly.

The door was a contradiction in and of itself, posted with all manner of signs ranging from 'Keep out' and 'Construction Zone' to 'Beware of Biohazard', it lay half open, soft humming echoing from inside.  

The room itself was just as much a paradox as the doorway.  One half was a monsterous workshop to match the warning signs of the door.  Tools were strewn everywhere upon a small desk, circut boards and raw materials strewn everywhere, along with a handful of 'completed' devices that one could only imagine the purpose of.  Though none of that dwarfed the mechanical man, a full, six foot tall suit of armor, some bastardized half breed of a Stark Enterprises guardsman suit and a tiny sentinal.

Yet mere feet from that cluttered workspace lay a teenager's room, albiet a meticulously clean one.  All the usual were present, the massive overpriced stereo system, the singles bed, a handful of posters dotting the walls including one for 'Heart Break High.'   It was even so typically cliche that a careful observer might note the corner pages of a stack of 'magazines' tucked carefully behind the bed.

Alchemist himself was busy standing before his dresser, squinting into the mirror.  While it might seem absurd, almost arrogant to be so worried about his appearance so shortly after the 'big fight' the flash of light off the scissors in his hand would call attention to his hair or the lack there of.  Most of his once long wavy hair lay at his feet now, his head shaking as he focused into the mirror, priming his now close cropped, spiked hair, oblivious to his 'guests.'

[Sblock=ooc]The above assumes that Xi'an and Miranda/kitty/pyro/astrid/Phase arrive at roughly the same time. If not I'll edit the everliving hell out of it ^_^[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 16, 2008)

OoC: Assuming we arrive after Alchemist.

Once she arrives at Alchemist's room, Miranda quickly glances at the room's more obvious contents.  When she gazes at Alchemist the expression on her face is a subtle blend on concern, anger, disappointmentd, and hurt.  With arms crossed in that uniquely feminine manor that reads as being both sultry and angered, she states in a somewhat calm and icy tone, "Nicholas, you got some explaining to do..."


----------



## Caros (May 17, 2008)

Nicolas' soft humming paused, scissors hovering in his hair for a moment before he glanced in the mirror.  He seemed to relax a little at the sight of Kitty and the others, actually quirking a tiny smile. Quiet as he was, Nicolas' visitors could catch a soft tune from his stereo, a haunting, feminine voice trickling from the speakers, his attention drawn to the device just long enough to flick a switch.

He nodded to the 'clean' half of his room, encouraging everyone inside before shutting the door behind them.  Leaning against the workbench he took a moment to breath, absently running a hand through hair that felt as though it should be much longer.  "Its a trap." He said finally.

He lifted his hand then, stifling questions for a moment at least as he continued.  "Look, whatever you guys might think about me... "  He paused for a moment, head tilting back to stare at the ceiling for a moment, starting again.  "If I stay here I'm putting every student in this school in danger.  I know with all the backup, shield and whoever they bring in, they can protect me.  And everyone who signed up for the 'young' x-men can hold their own.  But that covers... what, maybe half the students here at most?"

He shook his head, looking down once more, giving a single harsh laugh. "What happens when Quicksilver comes in with a knife? Or Nightcrawler grabs some first year who can 'bend wood' and threatens to kill him.  What happens when Cyclops misses and falling masonry maims or kills someone who is here because his skin is green?"

Pain struck across his face for a moment, teeth catching his lower lip before continuing.  "So I need to go."  He chuckled grimly then, tapping his fingers along that workbench. "Of course I don't want to die either, and I'm certainly not making whatever insane invention they want out of me."

"So I'm going to play bait. Which is where you guys come in, its why I need your help." He grinned, waving his hand at the floor, the wood parting to reveal a sloped tunnel. "I 'dug' it last night.  It goes about eight miles south.  You'll come up on a highway about another hour outside of the Bronx.  If you pace yourselves, you can be in manhatten by around five."    

He was speaking quickly now, eyeing each person for their initial response, that wicked grin curving his lips.  "I'll leave right out the front doors, and we'll meet up in a boarding school in lower Manhatten. I'm reasonably certain that they won't catch up with me until I stop.  I'm also pretty sure if they think its just me, they're not going to send a whole team to do the job."

"While they have files on all of us, they won't be looking for the lot of you.  Put you in uniforms and it'll look like I'm going to visit old friends.  We get the drop on them, beat whoever it is to the ground, and come back with someone who can at least give us something to go on."

He sighed then, some of that excitement draining from his face as he finally added. "I know its a lot of 'Ifs and probablies'.  Fact is, its all we've got to go on.  'Sides, if I'm gonna die, then I want some grimey New York food in my stomach when I do."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 17, 2008)

Miranda shook her head. "I like the idea; however, I see a glaring problem with it.  Instead of having a handful of mutant bystanders at the scene we now could potentially have thousands of normal human bystanders."  Miranda glances at the Heart Break High poster, "As much as I like the idea of someone thinking I'm a _superhero_, the ramifications of what might happen to the school if Quicksilver or whoever they send ofter us decides to use normal people as meat shields kind of scares me."

She thinks for a moment, "There is also the problem dealing with the fact that you could always be attacked when we are not around.  Considering that it would look suspicious if a group of 'x-men' follow you around in uniform, we'll have to come up with a way to make sure that we are not to far from you when the assault happens."  she grins. "Course, we *can* get around it  if we look like a group of trench coat wearing goths or studded-leather jacket wearing punks or greasers.   Luckily, I am decent with costuming and make-up so we can help us disguise ourselves, but it would unfortunately it would take time to do so."

_If only we had access to a car.._


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2008)

"Yeah, I dunno about this," Astrid says. "I'm thinking we have a whole bunch of people here who are -actual- superheroes, you know? Who do it for a living, more or less. Why don't we tell THEM about your idea, and ask them for ideas? Because it seems to me like, if you run away from here, you're basically handing yourself to the bad guys on a silver plate, maybe with us as a garnish."


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2008)

Serena after finding the Danger room manages to wander by Nicolas' room by sheerest accident. Listening into the conversation, she coughs loudly, attracting their attention.

"Running won't solve your problems you know. Hiding won't either. If they found you here, they can find you anywhere. These guys sound like profesionals and quite frankly you, us and I are just kids. They'd have us for lunch, no matter how powerful we might be. Because quite simply, we don't have the expertise or experience in going undercover or going to ground as it were." She said, looking at the boy and other teens, disaproval clear in her expression and voice. "

She smiled a little. "Lookit, we're all in danger around here, simply because we are mutants. Just because you have a nifty ability, doesn't mean you should play into their hands. They want you afraid and without people around you so you can be taken easily." she said, leaning against the door-frame. "And even if you had some of the more powerful kids at your back when you leave.... Doesn't mean you'll be safe."

Even though she sounds like a typical street-tough kid, she does have a point.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 17, 2008)

Miranda glanced to Serena and smirked. "Alchy's plan wasn't to hide from his problem.. it was more along the lines of rushing head on into it while hoping he could trick it into stepping on a land mine.." 

Miranda sat down on the corner Nicolas's bed then momentarily glanced down to the floor as she thought out loud, "As much as I love convoluted plans which are inherently flawed, which I do, as most of the students here know..." She smiled towards Astrid and Nicolas since, "I"m pretty sure that if we were to take a vote, the result would end up as either: Sit and wait, or ask a teacher what they would do."

"So, I'll save us the hassle of asking a teacher.." She grinned and cupped her hands as if holding a magic 8-ball. She shook her imaginary magic 8-ball hard then looked into her hands. "It looks like Wolverine saids 'Traps are for pansies; let's do a full frontal assault bub.' Figures he would say that."

She chuckled as she shook her 'magic 8-ball' once more. "Cyclops saids, 'Ask again later.'" She shook her hands again. "Now he saids, 'It's best to let the X-Men handle it...' Funny because I thought half the X-men were put out of commission during yesterday's fight. No wait, now he saids, 'ask me again later after you report to the Danger Room for instruction.''

"Just in case you're wondering what Professor X would say I'll ask him telepathically."  She put the imaginary magic 8-ball in her lap then placed her index and middle fingers against her forehead, "He saids, 'You responsibility to your fellow mutants and humankind. It is foolish to risk the lives of your comrades and of innocents by making rash decisions when you do not know who or what you are facing."  Miranda then acted as if she were putting away her imaginary magic 8-ball. "So, does anyone want to ask the teachers what they think for real?"


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

-Wilderness- (Spike/Logan)
Logan and Spike slowly closed in, keeping their keen senses open.  Both noticed it at about the same time, jerking their heads to the left as they heard the approaching 3 sets of footsteps.  "We'll take'm by surprise and see what info we can drag out of'em" Logan motioned for Spike to hide, then swung himself into a tree.

A moment later, the three walked close enough for them to see.  They were obviously mutants.. at least, two were.  One was blue skinned and covered with quills which lay flat against his skin. The second had a decidedly feral look to him, and the third appeared to be a normal woman.  As they got closer, the feral one stopped suddenly, sniffing the air.

*Initiative, and surprise round actions.  They're about 30 feet(10 meters) away, only the feral seems aware of any danger*

-Alchemists Room- (Nicholas, Miranda, Astrid, Serena, Xi'an, Pyro, Kitty)
"I say we do it."  The unexpected words poured from Kitty Pryde's mouth before she even seemed to realize it.  "They wouldn't be trying to 'recruit' us if they weren't going to put at least some of us out there to do something.. Unless they're doing this just to keep us busy, keep our minds off everything. 

She takes a deep breath before continuing. Either way, who knows US better than US?  We know what we are and aren't capable of, we don't need Mr Summers' tests to tell us that.  We've got two girls who can walk through walls, one who can control water, one electricity, and then the guys...  Pyro controls fire, Xi'an can heal us if we are hurt and Nic can pretty much control and reshape matter.  I don't know about you guys, but that sounds like a team of super-heroes to me!"

-Auditorium- (Temper, Eric, Fury, Jubilee)

Jubilee shook her head at Temper's response to Eric, standing nearby "I hate to say it, babe, but you sound more robotic than that cyborg that attacked us yesterday.  I'm not trying to be mean, it's just that you talk like you haven't had regular human (or mutant) contact for years, I think that's what gets everyone.  You're overly analytical, treat everything like logic's all that matters, and everything should be debated.  You're a teenager in a highschool, girl, not a scientist or a politician!"

*EDIT: Rechecked to se where everybody was and found out that Alchemist's room is rather full.  Also added a bit for the Auditorium*


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda glanced to Serena and smirked. "Alchy's plan wasn't to hide from his problem.. it was more along the lines of rushing head on into it while hoping he could trick it into stepping on a land mine.."
> 
> Miranda sat down on the corner Nicolas's bed then momentarily glanced down to the floor as she thought out loud, "As much as I love convoluted plans which are inherently flawed, which I do, as most of the students here know..." She smiled towards Astrid and Nicolas since, "I"m pretty sure that if we were to take a vote, the result would end up as either: Sit and wait, or ask a teacher what they would do."
> 
> ...




"Not really. It's clear they're preoccupied," Serena replies. "But leaving right now is really, really stupid. This place is sure to be watched by whoever planned the attack and they're probably waiting for you to panic and leave." she looked at the others, her expression troubled. "We don't even know what these guys can do really, but they do know what we can do. Have you even thought about that?" she looked at each of them. 

"So would they least expect...." she looked at the tunnel entrance thoughtfully. "Alchemist, you said you built a tunnel right? Instead of leaving.... Why not pretend to leave and hole up in the tunnel. We can sneak you food and help you build up the tunnel to something livable. If trouble does happen, we can get help quickly. Plus you could make additional tunnels to throw off pursuers if the try to track us. With our abilities, we could make what you build into a death trap for anyone stupid enough to chase us in there." she offered. "I mean it is hiding, but at least you aren't exactly running." 

She shook her head. "Frontal assaults generally wind up with the assaulters getting hammered. At least this way, we are drawing whoever it is that's after Alchemist into an area of our own choosing. Instead of them getting the drop on us, we get the drop on them." she grinned.

"Basically, I think we shouldn't leave or at least, we shouldn't leave the school grounds. If we do, we'll be walking straight into their arms. We know this area, or at least you guys do a heck of alot better than wherever it is you're planning to go Alchemist. If we use our abilities to create a maze of traps underground, we will be making an area of our own design, one that we can manipulate at will.  I say, instead of running a frontal assault, let's lure them into our own ambush."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 18, 2008)

Seeing his chance, and his one and only, at that, Spike rushes forwards, hoping to catch the bad guys unawares.  He runs at the group, his spikes ready to do what is needed, as he swerves through them all, spinning at each of them as he does so.  Making sure to try to make it an even playing field, Spike then keeps his momentum, moving past the foes, and to the opposite side.  Hopefully they would not notice Logan, who could then flank them and do his own little dance.

(I think this is legal:  Move By Action, with Rapid Attack against all of the foes that are next to each other.  +12 Spikes Melee attack, right?)

Rapid Attack with Move by Action (1d20 12=15)

ooc - Doesn't look like I did much there... I think I am going to go ahead and use the Hero Point, just to make this a worth while attack...

Rapid Attack with Move by Action, Hero Point being Used now... (1d20 12=26)

Ok, better, hopefully it's effective.  +12 dmg, Penetrating 5


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Auditorium- (Temper, Eric, Fury, Jubilee)
> 
> Jubilee shook her head at Temper's response to Eric, standing nearby "I hate to say it, babe, but you sound more robotic than that cyborg that attacked us yesterday.  I'm not trying to be mean, it's just that you talk like you haven't had regular human (or mutant) contact for years, I think that's what gets everyone.  You're overly analytical, treat everything like logic's all that matters, and everything should be debated.  You're a teenager in a highschool, girl, not a scientist or a politician!"




"Do you know anyone who's extremely intelligent, and extremely under-socialized?" Eric said. "That's a big part of why my parents were glad I got into team sports. It's hard to do well without understanding people. Professionals might try hard for teammates they don't like, but high school kids won't."


----------



## Caros (May 18, 2008)

Alchemist chuckled a little, listening otherwise silently to the suggestions and addendums to his plan. He was never much one to listen, so this at least could be considered an act of will on his part.  Finally though, he piped up, voice ringing through the back and forth of the other students.  "I already know where we can go where civilians won't be a problem.  At least, they won't be unless the city has changed a lot in the last few years."

"As far as telling the teachers goes, we do that we kiss this plan goodbye.  Cyclops won't pin me down, but he definately won't let me get out of here without an x-men guard following me at ten feet." He paused before adding finally. "We do this right, the lot of you can stand right by my side and they're just gonna think you're a bunch of humans."

He pushed off the work bench, crossing the room to open his dresser, withdrawing a school uniform.  Not the Xavier institute uniform, but a New York city boarding house uniform. "I'll make you each a uniform, then meet you at the school.  Even if they're watching me, they'll just see me head into the city and meet some teenagers that they've never seen before."

Setting the garment down, he regarded the group as a whole before giving a single sigh. "Regardless of what happens here, I'm going.  If they catch me, I've got a way of... making sure, that they can't make me do what they want.  I know I can't expect you guys to help, I probably wouldn't."  He laughed then, a single quick bleat of amusement. "Who knows, its New York, maybe spider-man will cover my ass."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 18, 2008)

"I didn't say I was against your plan, I only said it's nice an convoluted. However, considering I'm a flier, I think you gotta be crazy if you expect me to crawl 8 miles through a tunnel so I could hitch hike to Manhattan."  Miranda sighed. "But since one one else here could fly, I guess I have to walk."

After a moment, Miranda glanced over to Pyro and gave him her most seductive smile,  "However, if Pyro is going to join us I don't think we would have to worry too much about walking since I doubt Cyclops would mind it if Pyro and I decided to call a cab, _or a limo,_ to take us into town for dinner and a movie. Or at least, I doubt he send someone to follow Pyro and I if we said we were going to do just that. Anyways, you don't worry, I'm not one of those twisted bitches who likes to twist a knife in a guy's heart by making false promises and welshing on them.  If things turn out favorable, I do intend to take you to see a show or to eat dinner afterwards."

She glances towards Alchemist, "Honestly, Nicholas, I doubt Spiderman would even help you, since you're not his type.  From what I hear he only saves blonds, red heads and lost kitties."


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2008)

"Has it occurred to you that maybe you'd kiss the plan goodbye, because it's a -bad- plan?" Astrid persists. "And that maybe, just maybe, Cyclops knows just a little bit more than you about this kind of thing?"


"Seriously. This looks bad. It feels bad.  We really need to think about this."


----------



## Victim (May 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Auditorium- (Temper, Eric, Fury, Jubilee)
> 
> Jubilee shook her head at Temper's response to Eric, standing nearby "I hate to say it, babe, but you sound more robotic than that cyborg that attacked us yesterday.  I'm not trying to be mean, it's just that you talk like you haven't had regular human (or mutant) contact for years, I think that's what gets everyone.  You're overly analytical, treat everything like logic's all that matters, and everything should be debated.
> 
> You're a teenager in a highschool, girl, not a scientist or a politician!"




Temper steps foward aggressively.  "Well, of course that would be true if I internalized that belief.  Why should I accept a pointlessly self limiting attitude?  Is it working well for you?  You don't think that people around our age have ruled, have discovered things, have fought, have raised families?  The social role of 'teenager' is a rather recent development, relatively speaking.  All of the advantages of modern society, and you aspire to be less capable than people hundreds of ago?  I think we could do a lot more than waiting around to be molded by society."

"Critical thinking is required to defend one's self from propaganda and other cheap emotional manipulation.  People have been disarmed by inadequate education and don't even know how vulnerable they are.  Did you ever wonder about the origins of anti-mutant hysteria?  Or ever truly consider anything?  Or is that kind of thought and reflection also outside the purview of someone our age?"


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Has it occurred to you that maybe you'd kiss the plan goodbye, because it's a -bad- plan?" Astrid persists. "And that maybe, just maybe, Cyclops knows just a little bit more than you about this kind of thing?"
> 
> 
> "Seriously. This looks bad. It feels bad.  We really need to think about this."




Serena nods in agreement. "I know my plan is probably convoluted. So let's simplify it. We know they'll come again for you. So, instead of leaving, let's prepare for it. We haven't even trained together as a team yet and without knowing exactly what our powers are and how they mesh with each other is plenty dangerous, especially since whoever they do send after you is gonna be well-versed in teamwork." she shook her head. "Going up against experienced mutants who know how to use their powers and negate yours without preparing for it isn't what I'd call smart." she pointed her finger at him.

"And it stands to reason they won't be alone. Just because they are mutants doesn't mean they have to use their powers. Tranq guns work wonders on some folk  I hear."


----------



## Caros (May 18, 2008)

"I'm not going to say I know more about planning than the professor... Just that he has a lot of things to consider that I don't, for good and for bad."  He turned, digging into his closet for a large bolt of black cloth propped up in one corner. "I do get your points though.  I know its dangerous and I'm probably all wrong on what to expect.  Hell, five bucks says Magneto shows up and hits me with the brooklyn bridge."

Fingers stroked across the cloth as he spoke, the fabric folding in his hands, warping to take on the shape of several of the 'uniforms' he had shown them, color draining from parts to leave them bleached white, while the overcoats remained dark save for a crest over the breast pocket. "The whole thing seems a little crazy, a lot crazy."  His hands continued to work, folding the garments as they came from the bolt, setting them atop his work bench. "It just feels right. I know I have to get ahead of these people, bloody thier noses, and I know they don't think much of me."

Setting down the last of the uniforms, he pushed the bolt of cloth back into his closet.  "There is a uniform for each of you here, has your name where the tag should be."  He gave a weak little chuckle.  "Yes girls I know your weight and sizes.  If it makes you feel better I also know you are 63 percent oxygen, 18 percent carbon, 0.2 percent sulfer... et cetera."  He frowned. "You know in retrospect I think that is actually more creepy."

Shaking the thought from his head, he moved to his nightstand, plucking a picture frame containing a picture of him and a smiling young girl.  "I'll be around the front doors of the school at 5:30."  Starting for the door he stopped one last time, nodding to his workbench.  "There are a pair of letters in there.  Can one of you make sure the teachers get them to deliver? They're important."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 18, 2008)

Xi'an smiles at Kitty's enthusiasm.

"Well...I'm in, but I do think it wouldn't be a bad thing to find a way to get in contact with some teachers if we find ourselves way over our heads...because we probably will.  Without much in the way of functioning telepaths here at school...that might be tough.  Anyone know Professor Summers's cell phone number?"


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2008)

Serena scowled. "Alright. I'm in. I still think this is monumentally stupid and we're probably gonna get creamed by these guys, but heck if I'm gonna let you idiots go in this alone." she looked around Alchemists room of gizmos.

"You by chance have any kind of tracking devices here? If you do we can leave the teachers with a real means of locating us if things get real dicey."

Everything in her screamed. _DUMB, STUPID, MORON, STAY HERE DAG BLAST IT.... _ But it was either let him go alone and get captured for sure, or go with and give the nimrod a fighting chance. Hopefully, this would teach him and them to stay put. If they survived it.

A sudden thought came to her. "Hay, I just got here. How the heck did you get that information about my size and weight?" she said suspiciously, a faint sheen of electricity flickering over her. "And how do we know if you're the real Alchemist anyway? You could be a shapeshifter, trying to lure us away from the school. Alchemist could already be captured."


----------



## Caros (May 18, 2008)

Alchemist raised a hand, as if to ward off the little jolts of electricity that flashed over the girl.  "Same way I know the chemical composition of your body.  Its an extension to my primary power.  I'm unconciously aware of all the elements around me... but with a little focus I can zero in on those, get an exact number.  Its what allows me to do fine manipulation like the cloths." He tried a disarming smile her way as he added. "And if any shapeshifter could do what I do, I don't know why they'd need me to begin with."

"My cell phone has GPS."  He moved to his desk, scrawling one last note. "And a panic button.  Give this one to the instructors too if you would, that way they'll know how to find me once I turn it on."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 18, 2008)

_Telepaths?  That's it!_ "WAIT GUYS!  I have an Idea, an idea so perfect that we should call ourselves X-Force if we try it out and it works to our advantage.  We won't need to set up an elabrate trap and we won't have to worry about Nicolas being captured and we won't even have to go over our teacher's heads if we don't want to."  Miranda got a gitty as she hopped up off the bed.  "All it requires is for us to hook myself into Cerebro and maybe have someone reconfigure it."

"From what I hear Cerebro is able to target into people's by enhancing one's telepathic abilities so it could target someone's bio rhythms or something and it also filters out people using their genetic code right?  But what if we don't need a telepath to make it work?  After all, if it targets someone's bio rhythms then it might be possible that it ACTUALLY can lock onto something different, but similar in concept, like bio-kenetic energy (assuming they are different things).  If that's the case then all we need is someone who can sense bio-kenetic energy and things are all chocolate." She glances around. "Luckily, we do have someone that is able to do just that...."  She points to herself and grinned, "Me." 

"If we can reconfigure Cerebra to do that, then we can theoretically lock onto Quicksilver and Nightcrawler and that Kid to see where their base of operations and single them out secret forces style.  We would also get intel on how many mutants are working along side them in their immediate vicinity though unfortunately, we won't know who they are.  We also can include the teachers in a raid if there are too many combatants in the area.  so what do you say?"


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> Alchemist raised a hand, as if to ward off the little jolts of electricity that flashed over the girl.  "Same way I know the chemical composition of your body.  Its an extension to my primary power.  I'm unconciously aware of all the elements around me... but with a little focus I can zero in on those, get an exact number.  Its what allows me to do fine manipulation like the cloths." He tried a disarming smile her way as he added. "And if any shapeshifter could do what I do, I don't know why they'd need me to begin with."
> 
> "My cell phone has GPS."  He moved to his desk, scrawling one last note. "And a panic button.  Give this one to the instructors too if you would, that way they'll know how to find me once I turn it on."




Serena calmed down a little. "Sorry, all this is making me feel a little paranoid at the moment." she said, the electrical feild faded to normal.

"That might work. Especially if we can convince Cebero that we aren't trying to do anything to harm the students or faculty...." she frowned. "I might be able to talk to it."


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

Pyro hasn't taken his flustered, slightly embarrassed gaze off Miranda since her talk of taking him to a show, but when she continues about Cerebro, he puts a hand on her shoulder "NO.  That's way too dangerous, I heard the professor arguing with one'a the other telepaths a while ago about why they can't use it.  If anything goes wrong, if you lost control for a fraction of a second, you'd be a vegetable!  Only Gray'n Xavier know how to control it.  We could probably get in, talk to it, convince it to help us.. but as for reprogramming it to work with your powers instead of the professors?" He shook his head, then turned to Alchemist "You included anybody else in these plans of yours, or just those of us who happened by?"


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pyro hasn't taken his flustered, slightly embarrassed gaze off Miranda since her talk of taking him to a show, but when she continues about Cerebro, he puts a hand on her shoulder "NO.  That's way too dangerous, I heard the professor arguing with one'a the other telepaths a while ago about why they can't use it.  If anything goes wrong, if you lost control for a fraction of a second, you'd be a vegetable!  Only Gray'n Xavier know how to control it.  We could probably get in, talk to it, convince it to help us.. but as for reprogramming it to work with your powers instead of the professors?" He shook his head, then turned to Alchemist "You included anybody else in these plans of yours, or just those of us who happened by?"




"Maybe.... Maybe we don't have to use Cebero's abilities directly." Serena mused. "I can walk through cyberspace, interact directly with that environment. What if we could maybe use that to walk the professor and Ms. Gray back to consciousness? Maybe ask it to help us set up a cyberspace environment so we can connect with their minds that way." she kicked the floor vindictively. "This whole situation stinks like a dead skunk if you ask me. Anything we come up with is way worse than simply staying." she looked at each of them, hoping to talk them out of leaving.

"We don't even know the full situation or what's really going on, other than the fact that Alchemist is being hunted by some supervillian." she shook her head. "Leaving is plenty stupid. Messing with Cebero is even worse. Waiting is bad too, it gives them more time to plan something." she shoved her hands in her pockets.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 18, 2008)

Miranda blushed as soon as Pyro started to air his concerns for her safety. Unfortunately, the relief she got from knowing cared were soon turned to nervous energy as Serena contributed to his thoughts.  She soon found herself unsure about whether the plan was worth her or someone else potentially becoming brain dead.  

"Considering that Dr. McCoy and the Professor are down, I don't think we have much hope in reprogramming Cerebro so that it wouldn't fry my mind.  I mean how many people at this school are qualified to even touch its circuitry or understand its programming?"  She sighed.  "Sparky, If what Pyro said is true then having you ask Cerebro nicely to change its configurations or having you walking within it's 'cyberspace' would do anything besides for adding your name or my own to the casualty list."

She sat down and glanced to the floor.  "What sucks is that as far as I know, the only person on this damn world that might have a chance to reconfigure Cerebro so I could use it without harming me might be Mr. Fantastic.  Unfortunately, that is assuming that he and Professor X are friends and that he would help a bunch of kids out for free."


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda blushed as soon as Pyro started to air his concerns for her safety. Unfortunately, the relief she got from knowing cared were soon turned to nervous energy as Serena contributed to his thoughts.  She soon found herself unsure about whether the plan was worth her or someone else potentially becoming brain dead.
> 
> "Considering that Dr. McCoy and the Professor are down, I don't think we have much hope in reprogramming Cerebro so that it wouldn't fry my mind.  I mean how many people at this school are qualified to even touch its circuitry or understand its programming?"  She sighed.  "Sparky, If what Pyro said is true then having you ask Cerebro nicely to change its configurations or having you walking within it's 'cyberspace' would do anything besides for adding your name or my own to the casualty list."
> 
> She sat down and glanced to the floor.  "What sucks is that as far as I know, the only person on this damn world that might have a chance to reconfigure Cerebro so I could use it without harming me might be Mr. Fantastic.  Unfortunately, that is assuming that he and Professor X are friends and that he would help a bunch of kids out for free."




Serena nodded reluctantly. "It was just a shot in the dark," she frowned at the mention of Mr. Fantastic. "Even if he and professor X aren't friends, I doubt very seriously he'd want an innocent kid to be forced into committing something evil. Maybe we can convince him to help us on that issue. I mean, he is a superhero right? They'd help because well, that's what they do. We could go to them and ask for help. They couldn't turn us away.... It'd make em look bad."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 19, 2008)

"We don't necessarily have to tell him our entire plan.  If he asks, we could tell him that Quicksilver and Nightcrawler tried to kidnap a student last night and we wanted to see if he could set up a system to insure that if a student goes missing (or is abducted) we could easily find them." She grins. "I'm pretty sure that he will quickly get confirmation of our claim through Cyclops or SHIELD."


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2008)

"Why don't we suggest getting help to the professors?" Astrid asks. "It's not like we could secretly get a whole other superteam in here and monkey around with Cerebro without them knowing about it anyway. And I bet Mr. Fantastic would be more likely to listen to Cyclops than some kids he's never heard of."


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2008)

"Alchemist, we're all afraid of things. This situation is scary for all of us. I can't imagine how it must be for you, since you're the obvious target." Serena said. "Come on. Stay here. It's a heck of alot safer than going on your own. Even if the kids here make your life difficult, it sure is better than being some slave of a supervillian wanting you to build the destructo gizmo of the week." she looked at the others. "Even if the other kids won't lift a finger to help you if they come again, we will, because well.... We'd want to be helped if we were in your shoes." 

"Like I said before, going up against an unknown enemy with unknown reserves isn't smart, especially since we aren't prepared for it."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 19, 2008)

"I sort of figure that we would have to get Cyclops's permission if we start tinkering with Cerebro due to liability reasons.  I mean, after all, the moment I put that helmet on I will end up risking my own life.  If something were to go wrong..." Miranda's voice trailed off as she gazed towards the floor as her voice trailed off.  If she used Cerebro and something went wrong, her fate would worse then brain death since she would be stuck in her ghost form the moment that she would loose consciousness.


----------



## Caros (May 19, 2008)

Alchemist took a few long breaths as he settled before his work bench, pen still in his hand as he looked down at that last note he'd just finished writing.  They made some very good points, he had to admit.  He was almost ready to give before that last little bout from Miranda, a frown cast her way.  "So my life is worth more than yours now?  Cerebro, as I understand it is a death sentance, assuming you can even get it to work with your powers."

He glanced to the open section of floor, eyes narrowed for an instant as the wood healed over. "Its not fair for me to ask anything of you guys."   He turned as he talked, facing his work bench now. "Its me.... no sorry, my power that they want." He laughed harshly as he worked. "Nothing has been about me in years."

Around his body, the other students could see him stripping down his cell phone, his transmutation breaking it down into component parts.  From those he selected only small pair of pieces.  While he might have seemed depressed, beaten a moment before, he was working with a smile on his face now, bits of metal and solder flowing over the table into the two circits.

His watch came off next, that too stripped and discarded, save for the tiny battery within.  He leaned down, squinting at the back of it, before nodding.  A bit of warping with his mutant power, and the now oval shaped battery sat in between the two circuts, connected by bits of solder.  One final touch, a bubble of hardened plastic, and 'it' was complete, measuring just over the size of a trio of stacked quarters.

"I'm going to need a bit of help Xi'an." He said, somewhat cryptically before plucking a box-cutter from his table, tugging up his shirt and laying a single cut along the length of his side.  To his credit he didn't cry out, at least until he forced that tiny new device into the wound. 

Clamping his hand over it, he ground his teeth against one another, speaking rapidly in an attempt to keep some mental focus.  "I'm bait.  Tell the teachers to watch my GPS transmitter.  When and if I leave New York, I'm going to be with my 'kidnapper'."

"And yes, before you ask, that hurt like hell. And no, before you ask, it was not sterile.  Please bring a docter with you if it takes more than a day to find me."

[sblock=ooc edit]Just a heads up by the way, I appologize for not being able to update at a regular pace.  I work rotation, week on, week off.  So I can manage at most a post a day.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 19, 2008)

"As far as hostages go, I'm worth more then you ever will be, Nicolas.  However, our enemies are not looking for money, they are looking for power and since I haven't reached the point where I could kill a person with a thought from a distance, you are worth more to them then I am at the moment." Miranda shakes her head with a slight smirk.

"Besides, like it or not your idea is still a crapshoot.  You are placing all your faith on that phone's GPS device and betting that it will not crap out or be neutralized anytime between now and when the bad guys come after you.  you are also betting that Cyclops will not come after you until after you are in trouble and not before.  Making matters worse, you are also betting that our enemies have a way of tracking you or that they have someone watching this school's every exit and that they that will not try to immediately attack or abduct you somewhere between here and that boarding school.  You are also betting that they will come for you today and not tomarrow or next week and that they will attack you in New York without first raiding the school to make sure that the person they trailed to New York is actually you and not a mutant or a robot that looks like you."

"Sadly, even thought my plan is deadlier it at least doesn't have as many things that can go wrong with it as you plan does.  If we are allowed to try my plan out it either will work, not work and nothing happens, or it can not work and either kill me or make me brain dead."  Miranda paused. "Like it or not, if my plan doesn't work it won't stop you from leaving and if you leave it won't stop me from asking Cyclops if we could try to add that life force modification to Cerebro but you should at least wait to see if we can try out my idea first since if it works we can use it as a safeguard against the possibility that your GPS device fails."


----------



## Caros (May 19, 2008)

"Worth more than me maybe, but never bet against the guy who can turn coal into diamonds and mint his own cash." He sent a half smile her way.  "The transmitter won't fail until the battery runs out, and the battery won't run out for... somewhere around twenty three hours at the rate its going.  Trust me."
With or without healing from Xi'an, he was headed for the door now, a last smile cast back towards the lot of them. "I'll be in the city in a few hours, and I'll call.  If you get Cerebro working, I'll hang out in the lobby of the baxter building or somewhere safe till you send someone to pick me up."

He paused at last before the doorway, fingers brushing the doorknob.  "You've got one thing wrong too.  They're not going to be attacking me.  I'm going there to surrender." With a wink he was gone.

Winding corridors of the school brought him at last to the garage then.  He looked around of course, a feeling of both glee and guilt washing over him as he waved to one of the cameras.  "Driving without a valid licence.  Driving while uninsured." He murmured, approaching one of the cars, 'Summers 2' from the licence plate, a meticulously maintained Dodge Viper.  "Grand Theft Auto... I'm so getting detention."  He said with a chuckle, the keys on his key ring quickly molding to fit both door lock and ignition, putting the vehicle through its paces as he fled the institution he had known for years as 'home.'

[sblock=DM]In case it matters, I'm willing to spend a hero point to 'jury rig' the device.  Don't know if it needs it or not, your call.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 19, 2008)

"Dammit Nick..."

Xi'an pulls off his glove and touches his healing hand to Alchemist's side, sealing his wound.

"You realy are crazy."


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2008)

-Highway to hell(ER, I mean New York)-
Amidst the confusion nobody noticed her dissapearance, but when Alchemist drove off, the voice from the back seat nearly sent him off the road.
"We may not be able to stop you Nick, but you can't stop me either.  I'm coming to keep an eye on you whether you like it or not."  Kitty climbed into the front seat with him as they drove.  "Unless you want to turn around and take me back?  Didn't think so.  Look, you can go there and surrender, but I'm following you.  I may not be able to turn invisible like Miranda, but I've been practicing using my powers to follow people for a lot longer, and if something happens that your oh so brilliantly egotistical, hard-headed stubborn brain hasn't forseen, I want to be there to help.  Besides, if they do catch me, just tell them you won't help if they hurt me." She grinned at him and buckled her seat belt (DRIVE SAFE, KIDS!!), her eyes daring him to do something about it.  

-Alchemists Room- 
"Well if nutjob's going we can't exactly stop him.. less you want to beat him unconscious.  I gotta say though, I like his plan better.  It doesn't involve the cutest chick in school getting turned into a vegetable." Pyro leaned in to whisper the last part to Miranda.  "So what now?  We tell One-eye and the rest about our 'plan'?  No offense, Sparky, but I aint messing with Cerebro unless there's a certified Computer GENIUS standing nearby."

-Wilderness Camp-

Spike and Logan leap out of the bushes, Logan landing on Quill claws extended while Spike Cruises by, nailing all of them.  The Feral drops unconscious from a lucky hit, though the other two weather it better.  Quill goes down with Logan, the two of them becoming a rolling ball of savagery.

[sblock=ooc]
Init please.
Quill, Feral, Woman (Toughness saves DC 27 vs SPike) (1d20+10=29, 1d20+11=14, 1d20+8=21) 
Quill's got 1 Injured (from Logan), Feral's out, and the woman Has 1 injured. (Your attacks are Lethal correct?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2008)

-Auditorium -



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Temper steps foward aggressively.  "Well, of course that would be true if I internalized that belief.  Why should I accept a pointlessly self limiting attitude?  Is it working well for you?  You don't think that people around our age have ruled, have discovered things, have fought, have raised families?  The social role of 'teenager' is a rather recent development, relatively speaking.  All of the advantages of modern society, and you aspire to be less capable than people hundreds of ago?  I think we could do a lot more than waiting around to be molded by society."
> 
> "Critical thinking is required to defend one's self from propaganda and other cheap emotional manipulation.  People have been disarmed by inadequate education and don't even know how vulnerable they are.  Did you ever wonder about the origins of anti-mutant hysteria?  Or ever truly consider anything?  Or is that kind of thought and reflection also outside the purview of someone our age?"




"Modern Medicine, Technology, Women's Rights, Equal treatment for all races." Jubilee took her own aggressive steps forward with each thing she listed, until she and Temper were inches apart "Those're other 'Recent Developments' I'm sure you ALSO have a problem with, you medeival minded freak.  If you wanna go have a baby, rule Europe and Climb Mount Everest to prove your Worth, feel free, but then WHY are you HERE?  And yeah, I DO wonder about those things, which is why I'm in SCHOOL to LEARN, not be told that I'm stupid by a pompous, stuck up little girl who likes to pretend she's more sophisticated because of her inferiority complex."

"ENOUGH!"  The air between the two burst into flames at Derek's outburst, but without fuel they faded quickly, soon replaced by the young mutant himself.  "You ladies can finish your little cat-fight when we AREN'T dealing with a Crisis.  That goes for you too, Red!" He turns to face Fury, who'd been snickering, before going back to the two of you.  "I'm sick of the infighting.  If you're going to argue, at least don't do it like adults.  They always screw things up with their closed-minded belief that they can't be wrong, and that they have to do everything in their power to convince 'the other guy' how wrong he is.  You wanna know why there's war?  Because of people like that, all over the world.. thousands, millions, but sometimes it just takes one.. ONE person with opinions and the means to force those opinions on others.  Just like I'm doing now.  Just like you were about to do."  He scoffed and turned away, heading for the door "Who'm I kidding, we're no better than *him*."

Meanwhile it seems the raised voices and.. er.. 'explosion' have finally caught the teachers attention, as Eric notices Mr Summers stalking over.


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Auditorium -
> 
> Meanwhile it seems the raised voices and.. er.. 'explosion' have finally caught the teachers attention, as Eric notices Mr Summers stalking over.




_I'm supposed to have leadership potential and I can't calm down a low-grade catfight?_ Eric thinks. _I could barely get a word in edgewise. Probably because I was trying to douse flames, not fan them._

"I wonder what Prof. Summers is going to say about this?" He said, though he doubted anyone was listening to him.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Calypso rubs her forehead and looks away.

"Yeah...I guess we'd better."

Despite her words, she doesn't move to leave...instead going to sit down on the bed with a blank expression as if in a trance.


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Alchemists Room-
> "Well if nutjob's going we can't exactly stop him.. less you want to beat him unconscious.  I gotta say though, I like his plan better.  It doesn't involve the cutest chick in school getting turned into a vegetable." Pyro leaned in to whisper the last part to Miranda.  "So what now?  We tell One-eye and the rest about our 'plan'?  No offense, Sparky, but I aint messing with Cerebro unless there's a certified Computer GENIUS standing nearby."
> [/sblock]




"No arguments there. I'm the new guy here, I was just shooting out ideas." She shook her head. "Let's go, we couldn't stop Alchemist, but we can sure be there when he needs us," she sighed. "I just hope Prof Summers doesn't hold a grudge against idiot kids shooting their mouths off when they're scared out of their minds."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 20, 2008)

"We wait an hour...then we go to professor Summers with what Alchemist has done...in fact...so let's not be all hanging around in a gaggle, waiting for someone to see why we're being so suspicious.  We should split into smaller groups.  Kitty..."

Xi'an turns, doesn't see Kitty, and then scans the very crowded room.

"Where'd Kitty go?"

Confused, but collecting his thoughts, Xi'an adds

"Anyway, Pyro, you go with your new girlfriend and go occupy yourselves.  One or two of you wanna go down to the game room and play some X-box?  The rest of you, find a way to be low-key.  In one hour, I'll go find Professor Summers and let him know what Nicholas has done."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 20, 2008)

Miranda gazed up towards Pyro with a flushed smile and found herself day dreaming for a moment only to be snapped out of her lucid imaginary make out scene when she heard Xian's make his X-box comment.   "You don't have to use innuendo around us, we're almost adults here. We know what you mean.."   Miranda giggled then turned bright red when she noticed that everyone was giving her a somewhat surprised look. 

"Um... I just said that out load didn't I?" She said with an embarrassed tone. Crap. "Damn.. well um... yeah... ok... is it me or is it hot in here?"  She glanced around the room as she allowed her body to revert back into its spectral form.  "Any ways, um.. I'm going to my room now if anyone wants me... you'll have an idea where you might find me.." She floated towards Pyro whispered into his ear, "Come on... let's go.."


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda gazed up towards Pyro with a flushed smile and found herself day dreaming for a moment only to be snapped out of her lucid imaginary make out scene when she heard Xian's make his X-box comment.   "You don't have to use innuendo around us, we're almost adults here. We know what you mean.."   Miranda giggled then turned bright red when she noticed that everyone was giving her a somewhat surprised look.
> 
> "Um... I just said that out load didn't I?" She said with an embarrassed tone. Crap. "Damn.. well um... yeah... ok... is it me or is it hot in here?"  She glanced around the room as she allowed her body to revert back into its spectral form.  "Any ways, um.. I'm going to my room now if anyone wants me... you'll have an idea where you might find me.." She floated towards Pyro whispered into his ear, "Come on... let's go.."




Serena giggled. "Fire and smoke huh?" she cracked. "So ahh, where is this game room? I've only just got here and no one has really shown me around, not that it's important with all of the things going around y'know."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2008)

[sblock]Yeah, Spikes attacks are lethal.[/sblock]

Spike sees one drop, another get engulfed with Logan, and left with only the woman standing there, as he worries about what to do now.  He didn't like hitting women, but he knows that if something isn't done, she won't hold the same respect for him.  

With a quick decision, Spike lunges towards her, trying to make use of the luck he had last time with his attack.  This time, though, he tries to simply trip her up, until Logan can aid him in taking her out efficiently.

[sblock=Trip Attack as Move by Action?]Move by action, Trip attempt.  I think this is right, as it should be the same attack mods as before, right?  Improved Trip, so no worries about being tripped by her.  Trip attempt with Spikes, then Strength Check with Improved Trip bonus of  4 (1d20 12=32, 1d20 11=25)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

"Wait an hour?" Astrid asks in the hollow pause after Miranda and Pyro leave. She stands up.

"I think we should tell Cyclops -now-."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 20, 2008)

Miranda was silent as she quickly led Pyro towards her dorm room.  To all who spotted them in the halls Miranda's expression seemed to be confident, determined and almost predatory.        Miranda was sure she heard whispers from the girls who saw Pyro and her pass and she was pretty sure that some of the boys would congratulate Pyro on his accomplishment once the day ended.  

Once they arrived at her room, Miranda decided to speak, and was well within hearing range of her neighbor whose door was open. "Pyro, I want to kiss you.  I want you to hold me and to feel your touch.." She grabbed the marker from her door's white board that hung on her door and began to write a message on it: "<3 DO NOT DISTURB.  ASTRID, THE DOORS UNLOCKED SO DON'T BE AFRAID TO COME INSIDE IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US  ;^) "  

Miranda threw a wry seductive glance towards Pyro as she grabbed his hand and pulled him through the room's door. Once inside the room Miranda passionately kissed Pyro and gave a slight moan of giddy pleasure.  This was her first _real_ kiss, and this was the first time someone held her in their arms... romantically.  Outside her room she could feel her floor mates gathering in curiosity.  She could hear hushed whispers. 

Smiling, and filled with immense pleasure, Miranda pressed herself against against Pyro and softly whispered into his ear. "We're not going to stay here for the entire hour.  Now that we got rid of all this extra tension, I think we can now get to work since I doubt we have an hour to waste and I doubt Nicolas will make it to New York without getting into trouble." 

Miranda walked over to her closet, then pulled a long scarlet wig out of a trunk then grabbed her crime fighting costume from it's hanger. "Pyro, I need you to grab get directions from the net because we're going to borrow Ms. Grey's car and go on a road trip."  Miranda giggled as she began to write a note to Astrid whioch explains what she going to do.

"Do you need me to snag anything from your room while I'm out getting Ms. Grey's keys? "

[Sblock=OoC]
After Pyro mentions what he wants Miranda to bring she will fly to his room search for the items then return.  She then will go to Ms. Grey's room and search for her id, cell phone, keys and one of her extra outfits preferably something not one of her original dorky looking costumes (let's just hope it isn't too tight considering that Miranda is two inches taller and weights more then Jean Grey)
1d20 + 2 = 12 
 1d20+2 = 16

[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (May 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Auditorium -
> "Modern Medicine, Technology, Women's Rights, Equal treatment for all races." Jubilee took her own aggressive steps forward with each thing she listed, until she and Temper were inches apart "Those're other 'Recent Developments' I'm sure you ALSO have a problem with, you medeival minded freak.  If you wanna go have a baby, rule Europe and Climb Mount Everest to prove your Worth, feel free, but then WHY are you HERE?  And yeah, I DO wonder about those things, which is why I'm in SCHOOL to LEARN, not be told that I'm stupid by a pompous, stuck up little girl who likes to pretend she's more sophisticated because of her inferiority complex."




Temper smiles as what's-her-name (I don't think Jubilee's name has been mentioned in her presence) gets in her face and folds her arms behind her back.  "To start, I don't recall expressing any dislike of modernity for its own sake.  Ideas both new and old can be immoral or not, useful or not.  I have a problem with modern teenagers because it seems to undervalue the potential of young people, and also serves to concentrate power.  Also, the modern developments you mention aren't.  Equal rights for women and other races are simply Enlightment principles applied universally, instead of selectively. Medicine and technologies are also the result of work over centuries.  Finally, none of those advances were attained by people willing to accept social convention for its own sake."

"It's rather ironic that you attacked reason and told me to accept a social role without challenge on one hand, and yet praise the fruits of taking the opposite approach with the other."

"Are you here to learn, or here to be educated?"  



> "ENOUGH!"  The air between the two burst into flames at Derek's outburst, but without fuel they faded quickly, soon replaced by the young mutant himself.  "You ladies can finish your little cat-fight when we AREN'T dealing with a Crisis.  That goes for you too, Red!" He turns to face Fury, who'd been snickering, before going back to the two of you.  "I'm sick of the infighting.  If you're going to argue, at least don't do it like adults.  They always screw things up with their closed-minded belief that they can't be wrong, and that they have to do everything in their power to convince 'the other guy' how wrong he is.  You wanna know why there's war?  Because of people like that, all over the world.. thousands, millions, but sometimes it just takes one.. ONE person with opinions and the means to force those opinions on others.  Just like I'm doing now.  Just like you were about to do."  He scoffed and turned away, heading for the door "Who'm I kidding, we're no better than *him*."
> 
> Meanwhile it seems the raised voices and.. er.. 'explosion' have finally caught the teachers attention, as Eric notices Mr Summers stalking over.




"How can someone think quickly and effectively in a life and death crisis or firefight if he or she can't even do so in an argument?"   Temper returns, rather unphased by the firey burst.

"I disagree with your theory of war and conflict.  Wars are mostly about power and control - specifically, one or more groups attempting to increase both at the expense of another's.  Many people aren't willing to admit that kind of selfishness to themselves though.  They need to rationalize.  Other people aren't so willing to fight and die for a ruler's greed.  So the rulers make up some other reasons.  Dehumanize the other side.  Promote 'unity.'  Sure, if their propaganda efforts are very successful, the attitudes used to sell the conflict will remain or even perpetuate themselves, thus leading to future conflicts.  But that doesn't change the root cause."  She offers an extension of the argument to Phase, "Care to provide evidence for your model?  Would you say that your basic assumption is that conflict and disagreement are undesireable?"  _Conflict is the essence of life!_

_I don't think you know what I was about to do - I've been armed much of my life and haven't shot anyone for disagreeing in conversation with me so far.  I want people to be able to defend themselves so they CAN'T be made to agree with force or manipulation.  It would defeat the whole point to do things Their way.  _


----------



## Caros (May 20, 2008)

Alchemist only jumped a little at that voice from the back seat.  Between his powers of deduction and his mutant ones he had a pretty good idea someone had followed him to the  garage, though he hadn't quite expected Kitty actually sneaking along.

He was silent through her little speech as they exited onto the main highway, before just quietly perking up. "You know the fun thing about my powers?" He asked, looking her way with a smile as he got up to speed, a good fifty miles an hour as they raced along the highway to New York. "Ejection seats."

He glanced down, the floor beneath kitty warping to reveal highway for an instant before closing over, a wink tossed her way.  "Trust me I could get rid of you if I wanted.  Just don't want to." He let that hang in the air for a moment, fiddling with the radio with his off hand as he drove. (Driving safe is for chumps!)

At last, he added one gentle comment her way, glancing away from the road for only an instant to do so.  "Thank you.  Just do me a favor though, keep your head down and don't follow me unless its safe.  So long as they need me they won't hurt me, and I... have a backup plan if they try to make me do what they want.  I just don't want to be responsible for anyone else getting hurt.  Okay?"

With that they drove, the car picking up speed at they raced for New York City.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 20, 2008)

"Innuendo...?"

Xi'an blushes, not realizing the acidental double-entendre he'd made and mumbles to himself  "X-box..."

Astrid's comments take him out of his inner chuckle.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Wait an hour?" Astrid asks in the hollow pause after Miranda and Pyro leave. She stands up.
> 
> "I think we should tell Cyclops -now-."




"I can't make you wait the hour, but if Nick is ready to be bait, then maybe we can use that to our advantage.  I'm tired of mutants coming into our house and trashing us--and putting an end to that is good in my book.

In an hour, enough time will have passed for Alchemist to be out of immediate retreival range of Professor Summers--he won't like this plan, but in an hour, if the mutants who want Nick work as fast as they appear to, the plan will have started working--and that might make it time for the X-men to come to THEIR house and trach THEM.

Yes it's dangerous...but so is just being a mutant like Alchemist.  Like any of us."


----------



## kirinke (May 21, 2008)

Serena nodded in reluctant agreement, you can tell she's something of the impatient sort, a kind of characteristic you find in most electrical controllers, at least before they mature into their powers. "It's been a hour, let's go." she said impatiently, though she well knew it wasn't. It's just.....

This plan bit rocks. Really, really bit rocks. And she was worried.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2008)

-Wilderness-
Logan and Quill continue rollign around thrashing on the ground, both receiving various cuts from the other.

The woman spins as Spike zooms in at her, jumping over his low tripping attack to kick him square in the chest, though he barely feels it as he puts some more distance between them.

[sblock=ooc]
Toughness save DC 25 (1d20+12=25) Spike makes the Toughness check Exactly.  You also gain a hero point for her action to 'avoid' your attack and counter-attack.
[/sblock]

-Auditorium- 
Phase continues walking, not paying any attention to Temper's response, not even seeming to hear it.  Jubilee shakes her head and dissapears into the quickly dispersing crowd as Mr Summers finally arrives "So anybody want to tell me exactly what's going on or are we ready to break this little party up?"  He crosses his arms and looks around at the few people that are left "Was that Derek stomping away just now?"

-Miranda's Room- 
Pyro shakes his head "You ALMOST had me going there for a minute.  Not sure whether to be proud that everyone's gonna think I'm getting some, or sorry that I almost thought the same of you.  You're far too classy."  He grinned and pulled her close again "I think I'll just be thankful for what I do have."  He kissed her again before pulling away reluctantly.  "If you could pick me up a pack of matches and a couple extra lighters.. just in case.. I also have something stashed under the bed.  AND no, it's not what most guys my age keep there (That's what the internet's for).  You're not the only one with a costume."


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Astrid stands up and looks around at everyone, clearly torn.

"'Alchemist' is going to get himself killed," she accuses, "and you're all just going...to LET him. Because he's a mutant? I don't think so."

She brushes past Xi'an, heading for the door at quick walk.


----------



## kirinke (May 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Astrid stands up and looks around at everyone, clearly torn.
> 
> "'Alchemist' is going to get himself killed," she accuses, "and you're all just going...to LET him. Because he's a mutant? I don't think so."
> 
> She brushes past Xi'an, heading for the door at quick walk.




Serena moves forward, trying to calm the girl. "Astrid, wait." she said. "We can't stop him. If you remember, we all did what we could to convince him to stay. But.... Everyone has to make their own choices. It's up to us to make sure he doesn't die needlessly from that choice." she  looked at the others. "Let's go tell Prof Summers what's going on. It's close to an hour and by the time we get to him, it'll be a little past. Let's go now." she said, worriedly, impatiently......


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2008)

OOC: Kirinke, Please don't attempt to Fast Forward on your own, that is for the GM to decide, and doing so prevents others from responding to things as Shayuri clearly wanted to.  I doubt Astrid waited in the room for nearly an hour in silence pondering whether or not to say that.  From what's happened, it's been about 10 minutes since Alchemist left.


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -Auditorium-
> Phase continues walking, not paying any attention to Temper's response, not even seeming to hear it.  Jubilee shakes her head and dissapears into the quickly dispersing crowd as Mr Summers finally arrives "So anybody want to tell me exactly what's going on or are we ready to break this little party up?"  He crosses his arms and looks around at the few people that are left "Was that Derek stomping away just now?"




"Yeah, that was Derek." Eric says. "I don't think there was any more to it than an argument that got a bit vocal, really."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2008)

Seeing the woman kick him in the chest, Spike merely grins, as he turns his attention to her.  "You know, you could make this easy.  Give up now, or we see who is left standing after all this is done..."

Spike then holds his spikes out to his side, as he attempts to play with her mind.  Hopefully, the sight of her own ally out cold will aid in his attempt to _demoralize_ her in this battle.  

[sblock]
Using Taunt to Demoralize her with Bluff, taking a -5 to make it a move action, and standard action to attack her.  Hopefully she's within his reach of 10' with his spikes, as she just kicked me.Demoralize attempt then attack with Spikes (1d20 10=30, 1d20 12=18)  Man, another nat 20!  Of course, it's only on things that aren't attacks, of course!  Oh well...

Using new Hero Point to reroll the attack, as he doesn't want her to be in this fight all that long.  Of course, he won't admit it, but he's trying to impress Wolverine!  Using Hero Point to actually hit this girl, as he wants her out of the fight quickly. (1d20 12=31)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (May 21, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Yeah, that was Derek." Eric says. "I don't think there was any more to it than an argument that got a bit vocal, really."




"We were just having a discussion," she offers.  _Was it really a good idea to confirm that Derek was here?_  Temper gestures to scattering students, "We seem to be done now though."

She turns to Eric, "We should go hear Alchemist's plan for leaving here and avoiding capture.  He could probably use some advice."


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2008)

*OOC: Spike*
You stated you were taking a Move-by action(Assumably to get out of her reach), her kick was a readied counter-attack.


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> She turns to Eric, "We should go hear Alchemist's plan for leaving here and avoiding capture.  He could probably use some advice."




OOC: Do we know about that? I'm going to assume we do and I just missed something along the lines here...

"And on the off chance that he's already taken off somewhere, I've got a car." Eric said.


----------



## Victim (May 21, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Do we know about that? I'm going to assume we do and I just missed something along the lines here...
> 
> "And on the off chance that he's already taken off somewhere, I've got a car." Eric said.




(IIRC, he mentioned he planned to leave in the assembly without sharing any details.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 21, 2008)

"Pyro, please believe me when I say this; after all that talk about me dying or falling into a coma it's hard for me to not give into my desires and finally give myself away." Miranda glanced down in mock shame. "Trust me, if you spent almost the entire the first year that you were allowed to date as a 'ghost' you too would overtly anxious and gitty about being locked in a room with someone you find attractive."

She teasingly leaned forward to kiss him and quickly reverted into her ghost form.  The only thing he felt was a breeze caused by her spectral form as she flew passed his body. 

Moments later, in Pyro's room, Miranda quickly grabbed Pyro's backpack and emptied it's contents onto his bed.  Miranda then got onto her knees and liberated Pyro's costume from its hiding place beneath his bed before stuffing it into the backpack.  She then searched through Pyro's desk and elsewhere within her room any and every matchbook or lighter she could find and placed them into his bag before heading straight towards Ms. Grey's room where she quickly found Jean Grey's purse hanging by the door.  Without hesitation, Miranda reached into the purse, grabbed Jean's cell phone, car keys and her driver's license and placed them into the backpack.  Miranda then left the room as quickly as possible hoping that she wouldn't be discovered until she would make her planned phone call to Scott once she reaches the interstate.  


As soon as Miranda returned to the room she quickly handed Pyro his backpack, "Everything you need is in here." She walked to her closet and grabbed an oversized bag and tossed it onto her bed. "I really need to change  into something more professional. Don't worry, you don't have to look away.  you just can't touch me because if you do we might never leave."  She giggled then quickly changed into a semi-sheer white blouse, a dark grey colored knee length skirt, and a dark colored blazer. For simplicity sake, Miranda decided on wearing her costume's boots.  Once dressed, she placed the scarlet wig, her costume, purse, a make-up kit, and the directions into her bag. "Lets Go."

Since Miranda was not sure where Astrid will go, she changed the message on her door so that it now read, "Astrid, we went to eat at that place in town that we talked about. TTYL."  Just in case, the couple also went to Astrid's room and slipped the note under the door before heading to the garage.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 21, 2008)

[Miranda's Note to Astrid.]

Caly, 

I want to get the record straight and say I think Nicolas is an idiot and I don't think that he will survive more then one hour alone with an unknown number of mutant super villians searching for him.  

Pyro and I decided to snag a rid and we are currently on our way to NYC. We going to monitor and trail Alchemist from a safe distance.  If I sense Quicksilver, Nightcrawler, or that Cyborg bratt, we will engage them and/or will alert Alchemist and/or alert the authorities (depending on the situation). 

PS.   Here's my cell number: (XXX)-XXX-XXXX. Feel free to call me.
PPS. I'm going to call Scott once I hit the interstate.  If you happen to be near him when he gets the call, do take a picture of his facial expression because I'm pretty sure it will be priceless. So get ready for his call to arms.

-Llorona


----------



## kirinke (May 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Kirinke, Please don't attempt to Fast Forward on your own, that is for the GM to decide, and doing so prevents others from responding to things as Shayuri clearly wanted to.  I doubt Astrid waited in the room for nearly an hour in silence pondering whether or not to say that.  From what's happened, it's been about 10 minutes since Alchemist left.




Eep. Sorry. I thought more time had passed honestly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Spike*
> You stated you were taking a Move-by action(Assumably to get out of her reach), her kick was a readied counter-attack.




Oh, I thought she used that fiat to negate being tripped, kicking me in the chest, and that stopped my move by action.  In that case, I guess it's time for 'up close and personal' time...

Spike turns his attention to the fallen foe, before turning to her.  "You know, it doesn't have to be this way.  You should really just give up and tell us what the hell is going on with the attacks on the Xavier Institute.  We already have one of you down for the count, and we'll get what we want out of him.  Make it easy on yourself..."

Spike hopes his taunting her will provide a little circumstance bonus to his attempts to take her down effectively.  [sblock](Demoralize via Taunt, standard action only, move action to place her between himself and Logan, so that he can keep track of the other duo fighting.  He doesn't want to lose track of them in this foray.  If you want me to reroll the die, let me know, otherwise, I will stick with the Taunt/Demoralize roll and simply stand my ground, not using the Hero Point or the attack as posted.)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Serena moves forward, trying to calm the girl. "Astrid, wait." she said. "We can't stop him. If you remember, we all did what we could to convince him to stay. But.... Everyone has to make their own choices. It's up to us to make sure he doesn't die needlessly from that choice." she  looked at the others. "Let's go tell Prof Summers what's going on. It's close to an hour and by the time we get to him, it'll be a little past. Let's go now." she said, worriedly, impatiently......




"I AM going to tell Professor Summers," Astrid tells Serena acidly. "Like I should have the second he told us what his stupid idea was. Don't worry, I know I can't stop him myself. Unlike some of us, I know my limits."

She continues storming off...to find Herr Professor!


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I AM going to tell Professor Summers," Astrid tells Serena acidly. "Like I should have the second he told us what his stupid idea was. Don't worry, I know I can't stop him myself. Unlike some of us, I know my limits."
> 
> She continues storming off...to find Herr Professor!




She looked helplessly at the others and charged off after her, she didn't like it either. "Wait, I'm coming with."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 23, 2008)

Xi'an sighs..."Fine...now it is."  He stands up and follows the girls out of the room to Professor Summers's office.


----------



## Victim (May 23, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "And on the off chance that he's already taken off somewhere, I've got a car." Eric said.




On the way to Alchemist's room (I guess): "So what can you tell about him?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> On the way to Alchemist's room (I guess): "So what can you tell about him?" she asks with a smile.




"Not all that much. He's been here a lot longer than I have, and we haven't crossed paths in classes very frequently; I'm a year older, and we're interested in different subjects. For all that he seems to be with a different girl every month, he keeps to himself a lot. But really bright." Eric said.


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2008)

-School-
The two groups pass each other in the busy hallways, Eric and Temper heading away from the Auditorium as Xi'an, Astrid, and Serena head towards it.  Astrid passes her and Miranda's room on the way, seeing a note attached to the door (If you wish to stop and read it you can, they're gone by now though).  

They arrive at the Auditorium in time to see Mr Summers Answering his Cell phone (Go Miranda).

Eric and Temper arrive at Alchemists room, finding the door open and Derek standing there shaking his head.  "Stupid, arrogant.."

-Wilderness-
Spike stands there taunting the woman as Logan finishes off his opponent.  Seeing the power she's up against, the woman turns and dissapears into the trees.. litterally.

-Highway-
Miranda & Pyro reach the interstate and Miranda calls Scott (What do you say?).  Meanwhile, Kitty and Alchemist have almost reached the city. 

[sblock=ooc] Sry, there's not much updating I can do with the two groups in cars until the school stuff's resolved[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (May 23, 2008)

> "Not all that much. He's been here a lot longer than I have, and we haven't crossed paths in classes very frequently; I'm a year older, and we're interested in different subjects. For all that he seems to be with a different girl every month, he keeps to himself a lot. But really bright." Eric said.




"Hmm."



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> -School-
> The two groups pass each other in the busy hallways, Eric and Temper heading away from the Auditorium as Xi'an, Astrid, and Serena head towards it.  Astrid passes her and Miranda's room on the way, seeing a note attached to the door (If you wish to stop and read it you can, they're gone by now though).
> 
> They arrive at the Auditorium in time to see Mr Summers Answering his Cell phone (Go Miranda).
> ...




"So he's gone then?" Temper asks, stepping past Phase into the room and looking about.  (Does she notice anything, like the unused tunnel?)  "Eric, maybe you should catch up to the people who were just here."


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Astrid trots over to Scott's side.

"Professor, Alchemist..." she trails off, frustrated, when he holds up a forestalling finger to hear whatever's on the cellphone.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "So he's gone then?" Temper asks, stepping past Phase into the room and looking about.  (Does she notice anything, like the unused tunnel?)  "Eric, maybe you should catch up to the people who were just here."




"I'm on it." He says, heading back after the group they passed in the hall.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 24, 2008)

After spending several minutes sampling Jean's choice of music (by listening to her cd and through radio presets), Miranda decided that it was finally time to call Mr. Summers. "Pyro, call Scott now and put it on speaker.."


There was a digital ringing sound from the phone's speaker followed by a cautious sounding, "Hello?"

Miranda glanced at Pyro and grinned, "Hello, Mr. Summers...  I hope you don't mind my calling you on from _this_ phone, but apparently someone stole your ride from the school's parking lot.  But, just so you know, it wasn't me; 'cause I'm _borrowing_ Jean's bmw. (It's a nice car btw, but I seriously hope that wasn't your Madonna cd in the stereo.)  Anyways, right now Pyro and I are driving to New York to find Alchemist.  He said he was going to the Baxter Building, but I don't think me might make it there if someone is following him.."


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2008)

Few times in the history of the school has a single word been heard so clearly, but the Bomb that came out of Scott's mouth was one.

"Get back here NOW.  We can track him in the X-jet, I'm not risking any more students on his foolish whims.  The Fantastic Four are out of town helping the West Coast Avengers, he won't be able to get into the building and neither will you.  And don't loose the damn CD."

"Sorry, Cyc.. *KSHT* Can't hear *KSHT* you're *KSHT* Breaking *KSHT* *CLICK* Pyro looked at Miranda as he hung up the phone"Musta been a bad connection.  C'mon babe, let's get there quick." He placed a hand on her leg, urging her to keep going, and turning up the volume as AC DC's "Highway to Hell" came on, grinning widely at the irony.

A moment later, the Phone in Alchemists Car began Ringing.  The display says 'Scott 1, and Kitty looks over at Nicholas "It hasn't been an hour, guess somebody moved up your time table."

-Alch's Room-  
Temper looks around the room (finding it as described Earlier), but sees nothing too out of the ordinary.  Several school uniforms (Not this school) are sitting on the bed.  (The tunnel was sealed over by Alchemist).

Eric heads off after the group, but has no idea where they could have gone.. Until he hears, loud and clear down the corridor, Scott's response to his phone call.

Derek taps Temper on the Shoulder "I may not know much, but I do know Nic, and he's not gonna leave any clues here for us.  If he wants us to know where we're going, Eric's gonna be the one to find out."  He then takes off down the corridor, joining the gathering around Scott as the fuming teacher viciously dials something on his cell phone, pacing circles back and forth as he waits for someone to answer.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 24, 2008)

A strangely content smile crossed Miranda's lips.  Miranda was well aware that she had waltzed over a line which that might negatively affect her ability to get onto the Young X-Men squad, but at least she wasn't sitting around the mansion waiting for Scott to come up with a plan of action.  "So do you think that the New Avengers or the Runaways are recruiting new members?"  She glanced at Pyro then laughed, "''Cuz I have a feeling that we just placed our names on the bottom of the potential Young X-Men list.  Then again, at least we are doing something proactive instead of just messing around the mansion until Alchemist gets himself killed or the school is attacked!"

Miranda took her hand off the wheel, then pressed mute on the stereo then reached for the cell phone and quickly dialed a number then pressed send. "I'm definitely am going to spend a few days in detention, but this is so worth it...  Hi, I'd like to order one of those bouquet of roses guy's usually get their girl friends when they do something stupid.  You know, the one that comes with that teddy bear who is holding a card.... Yeah that's the one!  Could you deliver it to send it to Scott Summers at 1407 Graymalkin Lane within 5 minutes?  Cool.... I want the message to say, 'Sorry but I am unable to return to the school at this moment due to unforeseen circumstances.  Do not worry, I shall be in your presence as soon as humanly possible.  Please accept these flowers as a token of my sincerest and most heartfelt apology since I know that I have let you down.  Your humble student, Miranda del Flores.'"  Miranda began to giggle as she completed her order.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2008)

"I can probably track them down through the network," Serena said, eyes flickering with electricity. "This is the stupidest plan since they invented the 'frontal attack without backup'." she snarled linking up to the phone and beginning the trace. Even though they can probably do it without her, she hates feeling helpless...

Datalink: 15
Computers: 10


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 24, 2008)

Spikes senses' honed in on the area where the woman disappeared.  He knows that she's there... somewhere.  Not able to be seen doesn't mean not able to be heard...

Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremor Sense 3, Danger Sense 1, Ultra-Hearing 1


----------



## Caros (May 25, 2008)

The ringing phone was unexpected, noise causing Alchemist to jump in his seat, eyes narrowly set upon the road.  When Kitty made her announcement, he sighed, plucking the phone from its cradle.  He had the sense at least, to focus his mind, disconnecting the audio from the phone before putting it to his ear, speaking rapidly.

"I can't hear you, shouldn't be talking on the phone while driving at this speed since it isn't safe for me or for Kitty.  Sorry about the car, it will be parked in Manhatten."   He fought back a little chuckle as he continued. "In case whoever ratted me out didn't fill you in, I've got a GPS transmitter on me follow it but don't interfear.  The number is XXX-XXX-XXXX."

He sighed for a moment, switching lanes as he accelerated, realizing now that they would soon have company.  "I'm sorry for what I said. Just remember one thing.  I'm not that important, and I'm not going to make anything dangerous if they catch me.  Take care of the other students."
That last bit might hit a bell with Scott, a reminder of Alchemist's utter distain for creating weapons of any sort, a callback to Nicolas' grandfather.  With it hanging in the air, Alchemist set the phone down, killing the ringer if Scott were to call again. 

"We're almost there." he murmured.


----------



## Victim (May 25, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Temper looks around the room (finding it as described Earlier), but sees nothing too out of the ordinary.  Several school uniforms (Not this school) are sitting on the bed.  (The tunnel was sealed over by Alchemist).
> 
> Eric heads off after the group, but has no idea where they could have gone.. Until he hears, loud and clear down the corridor, Scott's response to his phone call.
> 
> Derek taps Temper on the Shoulder "I may not know much, but I do know Nic, and he's not gonna leave any clues here for us.  If he wants us to know where we're going, Eric's gonna be the one to find out."  He then takes off down the corridor, joining the gathering around Scott as the fuming teacher viciously dials something on his cell phone, pacing circles back and forth as he waits for someone to answer.




_Lots of parts...  So he can't just form any substance into any other - at least not  easily._  "Most likely, yes," Temper agrees, finishing her study of the room.  _Too easy to hide things with his power._  Then she takes a last look at the devices and runs off.


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2008)

Scott hung the phone up, jaw clenched and he looked at the students gathered around him as Phase and Temper moved in "What, were you ALL in on this?  Fine, looks like we've got no choice now.  I need the others here to keep an eye on the school... Alchemist, Kitty, Miranda, and Pyro are all on their way to Manhattan, and somebody's got to go after them."  He let out a resigned Sigh and started walking towards the basement.  "Well come if you're coming, I don't have time to figure out who to take.  If you think you can help, then try to keep up...  Damit, where the hell is Logan when I need him?"


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2008)

-Wilderness-
Spike and Logan both move into the trees after the woman, listening, sniffing, and searching, but there appears to be no trace of her.  Frustrated, Logan slices his claws through a tree, felling it.  "C'mon, lets hurry, if she gets back 'n warns them, we're screwed."  He begins moving away but a branch from the falling tree smashes into him, knocking him to the ground.. But it seemed to Spike as though the tree actually reached out and hit Logan..

-Highway to New York- 

Nic and Kitty finally enter the city. (Are you going anywhere specific? (such as the Baxter building, as suggested earlier?)  Meanwhile, Pyro and Miranda are closing in on the city fast.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 25, 2008)

Xi'an checks that both of his gloves are in place.  "I'm ready to go when you are professor."


----------



## drothgery (May 25, 2008)

"The back seat of my car is a bit cramped," Eric mentions. "And, well, unless Prof. Summers insists, I'm driving." 

OOC: The students who had been there for more than a few weeks know Eric drives a seven-year-old BMW 3-series convertible that's in excellent condition, a hand-me-down from when Dr. Hassell got a new car shortly before Eric came to Prof. Xavier's School for the Gifted.


----------



## Victim (May 25, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Scott hung the phone up, jaw clenched and he looked at the students gathered around him as Phase and Temper moved in "What, were you ALL in on this?  Fine, looks like we've got no choice now.  I need the others here to keep an eye on the school... Alchemist, Kitty, Miranda, and Pyro are all on their way to Manhattan, and somebody's got to go after them."  He let out a resigned Sigh and started walking towards the basement.  "Well come if you're coming, I don't have time to figure out who to take.  If you think you can help, then try to keep up...  Damit, where the hell is Logan when I need him?"




"Are you going after to compel them to return, or to counter attack the people going after them?"  she asks, following Cyclops towards the basement.


----------



## Caros (May 25, 2008)

"Home sweet home." He murmured, the car finally slowing down to reasonable speeds as they hit New York City limits.  Luckily they'd shown up early, avoiding most of the rush hour traffic as they drove.

Aware of the fact that, as teenagers are so oft to do, everyone had gone off on their own things, including telling Scott, Alchemist skimmed the baxter building heading deeper into the city.  Ironically enough, they passed under St. Nicolas' terrace on the way, eliciting a soft chuckle from Alchemist.

"You're going to need to hide soon Kitty, I'll be getting out a short distance from where I'm going.  Its a condo building on 58th and 9th.  Tallest building around, trust me you can't miss it." He said, his eyes scaning the buildings around them at every red light, the touch of wonder in his eyes a hint at just how much he missed his home.

Parking, ironically was the hardest part of their journey, the car just barely wedged into a spot 'too small' for it with the help of Alchemist's powers.   As he got out of the car, he ducked back in, flashing kitty one final smile. "Be careful."   Plucking out his pack, he started the scant few blocks to his old home, headed for the roof.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2008)

"I'm coming, if only to say 'I told you so' to Nic when we catch up with him," Serena quipped, underneath the joking, you can tell she's serious about helping.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

Taken aback by how quickly she'd been eclipsed by events, Astrid watches everyone walk away.

Unless they were fleeing to or on a river, she decides, there wasn't much she could do to help. She'd just wanted to tell Scott...but even that had been done by someone else.

Finally she turns and trudges back to her room, though she pauses to read the message first.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 26, 2008)

During their drive to Manhattan, Miranda decided to test the range of her life force sensing powers by focusing on a man who was changing the tire on his car. As soon as she failed to sense him, she glanced at the car's odometer and grinned when she saw the distance, about 4/10s of a mile.  Miranda glanced at Pyro as a plan formed in her mind.  "I'll need you to drive once we reach Manhattan since it would be too hard for me to search for Alchemist while I'm driving." 

Moments later, after closing the final bridge into Manhattan, Miranda pulled off to the side of the road and exchanged seats with Pyro. "Alright heres the plan, I want you to drive down Park Ave passed the Baxter Building to check if he's there before swinging around to that school from the picture."  She smiled a little, "That of course is assuming that he's stupid enough not to go someplace where he would be able to blend into a crowd.  If worse comes to worse, I might have to fly around and search for Nicolas while talking to you on the phone.  However, I don't think that having us separate like that would would be the brightest of ideas."


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Unless they were fleeing to or on a river, she decides, there wasn't much she could do to help.




OOC Note: Either the Hudson River and/or the Atlantic Ocean is not far from most of the New York City metro area. And although I don't know if there's a 'canon' location for Prof. Xavier's School for the Gifted, interstate 87 (which runs from NYC to Albany and connects with I-90 to the rest of the major upstate cities) parallels the Hudson. Just for reference.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2008)

-School-

Phase also decides to stay behind, Following Calypso as they leave the little group of 'x-kids'. 

Scott responds to Temper's question "Depends on how things are when we get there.  I don't want to put anybody in more danger than we have to, so if I can get them out of there without waiting for the enemy to attack, I will.  Unfortunately, I've got a feeling that's not going to be quite so easy."
As they walk through the basement, Scott flicks on a light in what they thought was yet another garage, revealing the X-jet as he glances over at Eric, whose sentence is just trailing off
"Mine's Bigger.  And I do very much insist on driving."  With that he pushes a button on his key ring, striding towards the jet as the ramp descends "Lets go get back my car and our missing students."

-Others-
Will be updated next post for continuity reasons.  sry

[sblock=ooc]
OK, current situation : 
Alchemist is on the roof of a tall condo, Kitty's hiding somewhere nearby(Is this condo Alchemists old home, or what?).  Miranda and Pyro are driving around the big apple looking for him.  Cyclops, Temper, Sparky, and Quarterback are in the X-jet heading to NY, Spike and Wolverine are in the woods fighting an animate tree, and Calypso (And all other NPCs) are at the school.
Did I miss anybody?
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 28, 2008)

"I thought we were trying to keep a low profile. I guess not." Eric said as they walked up to the jet.


----------



## Caros (May 28, 2008)

Alchemist sighed as he made his way up onto the roof.  It brought him back to be here, lines of white spraypaint still clinging to the concrete, forming squares from games he'd played in his youth.  

One hand to the door jammed it, fusing the metal and the stone together.  From there he simply crossed the large roof, pacing slowly around it.  It might appear aimless, but he was heading somewhere, moving to one of the concrete sheaths that sat overtop of the metal heating system.

He knelt next to it, hand brushing away dust from a tiny carving, the heart reading quite simply "N.S. + M.V.".  He laughed of course, moving forward then to settle upon it, facing the doorway even as he eyes looked up to the sky.  "Come and get me..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2008)

Seeing his new target, Spike warns Wolverine, "It's the tree.... let's hack her down!"

not waiting for a reply, Spikes begins moving to one side of the tree, opposite Wolverine.  Then, he lays into the tree, with all he's got...

[sblock=Attack]
Spike will try to cleave off limbs if available.  Otherwise, it's simply another attack.  +12 Spikes, Move By Action to hit and run again. Attack on Tree (1d20 12=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (May 28, 2008)

"That is a little overt," Temper agrees with Eric.  "How long will the preflight take?  Do you have any other equipment or supplies we should gather in the meantime?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 28, 2008)

Miranda let out a frustrated yell as she and Pyro slowly approached the Baxter Building. "This is impossible..." She glanced at Pyro and gently rubbed her temples, "Its like searching for a single green flame  in a forest of candles. Sure I'm able to ignore the plants, animals, and insects with ease but mutants and humans feel so similar that I can't simply ignore one of the other."  Miranda signed and glanced out the window, "Right now I'm starting to think that it would be easier and less frustrating for us if we just decided to check out Mutant Town and see if someone there might know anything  the recent attacks on the mansions." She leaned back and closed her eyes as she resumed her nearly impossible task.

After an other slow minute of traffic passed, Miranda began to giggle.  "You know, I don't think Cyclops would be too happy if we did go to Mutant Town.  He's probably be afraid we'd get shot or Jean's Grey's car would get stolen." Miranda glanced down at the map that Pyro snagged off the internet. "Too bad once Cyclops decideds to go after us, we won't have enough time to do anything besides either go after Nicolas or drive to Mutant Town.  Fortunately, it's not my choice to make since I'm not driving.."  She grinned.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]You missed me.  Is Xi'an on the Jet too?[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jun 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

-School-
"We keep the jet prepped at all time, and with our stealth capabilities they shouldn't see us coming."  He glanced down at temper 
"Another benefit of being friendly with SHIELD." Came the little girl Fury's voice as she bounded up the ramp behind them.  "What, you thought I was gonna let you have all the fun?"

"NO.  You're staying here.  I don't have time to argue with you, but your dad would kill me if I let you come."  Cyclops and Fury stare at each other for a moment, but finally she crosses her arms, pouting as she leaves.  "You can't keep me away from the fighting forever, old man!!" She shouts as the jet takes off, flying down a long tunnel to emerge from the side of a hill, speeding towards New York.

-New York-
"What makes you think we'd come all the way out here for YOU?" The familiar voice of Quicksilver mocks Nicolas as the wind whips past him, leaving the speedster leaning against the edge of the roof several feet away " Other than, of course, the fact that I did.  Nice plan, though.. come out somewhere nobody'll get hurt.. Planning on going all-out, eh?  Where's your back-up hiding?"

Miranda is about to give up hope when she senses a familiar life-force moving erratically westward of her, too quickly.  Unless someone's taking a low-flying jet for a tour of new-york, Quicksilver was only about a mile away.  

-Wilderness-
Spike and Logan go to work hacking limbs off the tree, and soon enough the mutant woman is expelled from it, laying unconscious on the ground.

[sblock=ooc] Sry Shaggy, yeah Xi'an's on the jet if you want him to be.. or he can stay at the school with Calypso & Phase.

Fangor - I decided to fastforward the combat a bit b/c solo all she could do is slow you down a round or two.  I allready tried her one ability that could've made it an even fight, and it failed, so I'm saying between the two of you it's no contest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 2, 2008)

"Looks like we have our information.  Now it's getting it out of them.  Think we should call in some transport to get these three back to the mansion to answer some questions?"  Spike waits for Wolverine's response, all the while making sure that there are no other threats around.

[sblock=OOC]Otherwise, he's cool with simply moving forwards to when it's needed, or simply continuing this rogue mission.  You're call.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2008)

Serena smirked. "Not all government is evil," she added, ever the army brat.

"So, what's the plan outside of rescuing Alchemist and telling him what a stupid idiot he is?"


----------



## Victim (Jun 2, 2008)

_Yeah, that's the point._  Temper watches how Cyclops flies the plane.  "Can I see some maps?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "So, what's the plan outside of rescuing Alchemist and telling him what a stupid idiot he is?"




"I'd leave the second part to Prof. Summers. Or really, to Prof. Grey once she wakes up. She's better at that sort of thing." Eric says.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 2, 2008)

"Oh no!  I think I can sense Quicksilver!  He's close by... Pyro we need to pull over now! If he's heading towards Alchemist, I don't think could get to them in time if we are stuck in this traffic.." Miranda quickly unfastened her seatbelt and allowed her body to return to it's ghost form as she began to dress into her costume. 

A few seconds later, after Pyro parked the car, Miranda reappeared with a smile on her face.  Miranda grabbed Pyro's backpack and slipped it onto his shoulder in a manner similar to that of a maiden assisting a knight with his armor prior to going into battle. Carefully, she ran herright hand down the side of Pyro's face before resting it on his cheek. "Pyro, I'm going to try something.  If it works,  we won't have to walk..."  

Miranda then closed her eyes as she forced her and Pyro's body to become insubstantial.  After a brief moment of invisibility, Miranda leaned forward as her body slowly reappeared. 

She softly whispered to Pyro, "Think happy thoughts..."  Miranda then kissed Pyro on the forehead as she granted him the ability of flight.  "Now, follow me.." 

Miranda then flew towards the where she sensed Quicksilver life-force with Pyro following close behind her.


[Sblock="OoC"]
*Using a Hero Point to Power Stunt:* Flight 2 [8pp]: Movement, Move Action (active), Personal Range, Duration: Continuous; 25mph; Extras: Affects Others, Continuous (+1); 
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Jun 3, 2008)

"I'm thinking your dad."   Alchemist said simply, seemingly out of left field as he stared at the other man. "Just judging by your presence and the backup you've presented.  Which begs the question, what do you want me for."

He glanced back over his shoulder, looking out over the city with a weak chuckle. "They'll be here very soon, so lets get this out of the way quickly." He popped a button on his shirt, tugging it just off to one side to reveal a small scar over his heart. "When I was three I was diagnosed with a heart condition. Nothing too serious, but I have a pacemaker."

Nicolas paused then, touching up his shirt.  "You're going to tell me what you want me to build.  If its a weapon, save yourself the trouble.  Even if you capture me, good luck getting me to build something with a six inch piece of plastic making a pretty sculpture inside my heart." He smiled grimly, pushing himself to his feet. "If its something else, then we'd best get out of here before you get your ass kicked by a lord knows how many people are following me."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

Pyro and Miranda fly through the city, heading after the faint signal, though it'll take them a few minutes to catch up.

Meanwhile, onboard the X-jet, Cyclops allows Temper to pull up a few maps on the computer system.  "As I said before, the plan depends on how things are when we get there.  If the badguys have already showed up to snatch him, we may have a fight on our hands."

On the rooftop, Quicksilver laughed "Oh, like I said.. why do you think we want you?  Sure, your power's pretty damn cool, and it'd be nice, but you can't really make anything we NEED.  You see, what we were looking for in the computer wasn't info on your powers, it was personality profiles, which let us figure out this plan.  We figured we could find a way to get you and as many of your Alpha buddies as we could out of the mansion.  With all the psychic's out, and you here with whatever X-men are left coming after you, our main team can walk in virtually unobstructed and just grab the package."

"Yes, Herr Asher.  Unfortunately though, ve should probably deal vith you now, so zat ve vill not 'ave to do so at a later date.  Unless, of course, you vould like to reconsider joining us?" Nightcrawler's voice from behind him isn't really that startling, but the fact that both of them were here (Again) didn't really put odds in Alchemist's favour...

-Wilderness-
Logan frowned, looking at the three "I doubt we'll get much out'a them.  We need to head deeper in and scout the place out."  As he drags the three bodies together, Each of their cell phones ring, indicating new text messages.  Checking them, they all say the same thing:  "Operation has proceeded to Phase 3.  Tighten security and await the package.  We're entering the school now."
Logan turned to Spike "Oh *@#%!"

[sblock=ooc]
I know it's really easy considering they're the 'adults' and all, but if you always rely on the NPC's to decide everything, I'll have to find some way of writing them out of the story. 
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pyro and Miranda fly through the city, heading after the faint signal, though it'll take them a few minutes to catch up.
> 
> Meanwhile, onboard the X-jet, Cyclops allows Temper to pull up a few maps on the computer system.  "As I said before, the plan depends on how things are when we get there.  If the badguys have already showed up to snatch him, we may have a fight on our hands."




"Speaking of that, what do we know about the guys that tried to grab Alchemist?" Eric asked.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 5, 2008)

OoC Note: I'm assuming that Miranda and Pyro are flying at an altitude and that they are not both insubstantial beyond the initial moments of flight.

[En Route --> Final Approach]
Miranda spins around mid flight so that she could talk to Pyro without having to looking back at him.  "So you'll know, I'm gong to allow you to fly until we are both safe. If you are knocked out you'll end up drifting to the ground, also you'll still be able to fly even if I'm knocked out." 


Miranda silently cursed as she and Pyro approached within two blocks of Quicksilver's location.  "Pyro, I can sense several more 'familiar' people near Quicksilver. I think one of them might be Alchemist, but I'm not sure about the other(s)*.  They seem to be on the roof of that tall building at the end of the block."  Miranda's body began to fade from sight. "I'm going to scout ahead, if you decided to get suited up, I prefer you do it on of one the buildings near that building and that you're careful when you do it."


*'Others' if Kitty is nearby and Miranda can sense her.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

As they approach, Miranda indeed senses several familiar Life-forces - recognizing them with a moments concentration as Kitty, Quicksilver, Nightcrawler, and Alchemist. 

Onboard the jet, Scott punches something into the computer as he flies, and the monitor displays some information.

"Quicksilver and Nightcrawler were both students at the Xavier instituted several years ago.  Quicksilver left to join his father, Magneto, and his brotherhood of mutants.  We figure that's probably who's behind this.  I don't know why Nightcrawler's with them, or what his agenda is.  The cyborg kid is a complet anomaly, doesn't exist in our database.  We've asked SHIELD as well as the Avengers, and they couldn't identify him either.  There should be a file on 'suspected' members of the Brotherhood, but it's not definitive."

[sblock=ooc]
The current suspected 'cast' of the brotherhood is a combination of Magnetos and Mystique's brotherhoods.  Please ignore the parts in the 'file' pertaining to Pyro, as he's obviously not a suspect in 'this' universe. .

Rellique - Sorry to ask, but please don't post Miranda getting any closer, I need to allow some time for Alchemist and Quicksilver/Nightcrawler to banter before the fight begins and/or you show up.

Also, my next update will include a post at the School - 
Shayuri, what are you doing while everyone else is out 'saving the world'?  Out of characters who've been introduced, all the PC's are gone, as well as Kitty, Pyro, and Cyclops.  The rest of the NPC's and yourself are left holding down the fort.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2008)

"Whoever can't fly close, I can maybe fit one extra on my disk, once I electrify it." Serena said.


----------



## Victim (Jun 6, 2008)

_So he's a real person then?_  "What do we have for equipment?" Temper asks, studying the street and subway maps of the city.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2008)

Astrid reaches her room, but pauses to read the note Miranda left for her. Noticing Phase come up behind her, she turns to him, full of uncertainty.

"It seems like I can't win," Astrid confides shakily. "If I'd gone, I'd feel like I was holding them back. Now I feel like a coward for staying behind. How am I going to face Alchemist when they bring him back, and I didn't try to help him?"


----------



## Vincent Tempes (Jun 6, 2008)

GAH! Wrong window!!!

That'll teach me not to update my ooc and read IC threads at the same time.


----------



## Caros (Jun 6, 2008)

"Considering what a botch this whole thing was... I'm seriously considering it." He chucked grimly, head cast over one shoulder to regard Nightcrawler more properly. "I tell them to wait, to let me draw you guys out and I'm sure the cavelry is already off in force huh? Useless."

He shook his head, disgusted as he nodded to Quicksilver then. "Somehow I don't think this guy approves of you offering me the deal. Then again he's a bad guy, you're not. Its what makes me think Magneto."

"Lot of badass villians can amass an army, but I've read about you. God loving, fight hating and the like. Certainly not some wackjob like Sinister or Apocolypse, and no way you'd listen to them." He frowned then, giving a heavy sigh. "Lets go. While I could probably beat him around the block a few times..." He nodded to Quicksilver. "No way I can beat you both before my help shows up. Take me to your leader?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

--Rooftop--
"Aint no way I'm trusting a little punk like you." Quicksilver took a step forward, but was intercepted with a Bamf by Nightcrawler "NO! you vill not be hurtink anymore today, my friend." Nightcrawler turned to look at Alchemist "Vut reason do ve have to trust zat you are not still tryink to complete zis plan of yours?"

--X-Jet--
"Equipment?  Like what, guns? Armour?  Heh, nothing like that."

--School--
Phase put a hand on Astrid's shoulder "Hey c'mon babe, that plane looked pretty full to me anyways.  'Sides, something tells me that one way or another he's not coming back.."


----------



## Caros (Jun 8, 2008)

"I suppose you don't have much a reason to trust me. The only reason I'm going with you is guys is him." He nodded to Nightcrawler. "I want to know what kind of incentive you're being offered to get you to go along with... well with a plan that from my side looks pretty damned evil."

"Besides, whats my other option? I fight you guys, lose, quicksilver tosses me off the roof and I hope that Spiderman is swinging by?  Then again, if we keep standing here talking, my backup is going to arrive and then... what I go back to a 'tribunal' for my incompetance? Great."


----------



## Victim (Jun 8, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> --X-Jet--
> "Equipment?  Like what, guns? Armour?  Heh, nothing like that."
> [/color]




"I guess no tasers or stun guns then too," Temper replies.  "How about a compass, money, radio, rope, knife, multitool and so on?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I guess no tasers or stun guns then too," Temper replies.  "How about a compass, money, radio, rope, knife, multitool and so on?"




"I think we're pretty much stuck with what we've got with us." Eric said, looking up from the file on the Brotherhood. "I've got my cell and my parents gave me a credit card for gas and spending money. If we're really desperate I can use it for supplies, but I'd rather not." 

[sblock=OOC]
Those who have been at the school a while know that while Eric's nowhere near the richest kid at the school, he is from a decidedly upper-class background.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "I guess no tasers or stun guns then too," Temper replies.  "How about a compass, money, radio, rope, knife, multitool and so on?"





Serena grinned at Temper. "Well, I have my tazer, stun gun and radio built in." she said wryly.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

- X-jet - 
You search the ship and are able to find some rope and a compass.  As you come back from your search, you see that the jet is just entering the city.  "Should be there any minute now"

-Rooftop-

Nightcrawler holds out a pill "Take zis, it vill knock you unconscious so zat ve may take you vithout you knowink ze vay. And tell us how zay are trackink you.  You said zey are comink, so zey must have a vay of knowink how to find you."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

Astrid looks at Phase, thunderstruck.

"You really think?" she asks in a small voice.


----------



## Caros (Jun 9, 2008)

"Just above my right hip.  Small transmitter, though do me a favor?" He asked this last bit as he took the pill, swallowing, a little tempted to fight off the effects even as they overtook him. "Wait until I'm out before you s...start.... cutti..."

He slumped over then, falling for the pavement unless he was caught.  Of course, that hadn't been his last action.  As the fliers approached that rooftop one thing would be vividly apparent.  On the previously black covered rooftop, the ground had changed in places, colors subtly bleeding out to leave a message.

"The School is Under Attack!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 9, 2008)

In the distance Miranda noticed Nightcrawler's life-force move close to Alchemist's, then suddenly Alchemist's glow dimmed.  They did something to him, and unfortunately,  Miranda did not think she and Pyro will arrive in time to prevent Nightcrawler from teliporting away with Alchemist.  Even worse, If she and Pyro did manage to arrive before they could escape, she wasn't sure that she, Pyro, and Kitty could hold off Nightcrawler and Quicksilver until help arrives, assuming there was any.

Miranda had to find a way to neutralize the situation, from a distance. Fortunately, Miranda had one option that she thought had a chance at working.  She concentrated on Nightcrawler's life-force then mentally pulled and tore at it with the hope that it would provoke an irrational emotional response:  Fear.

[sblock=OOC]
Emotion Control 8
Affect Corporeal, Perception Range, Duration: Sustained; Save: Fortitude (staged)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Miranda reaches out to pull at Nightcrawlers life force as she and Pyro come within sight of the building, but she fears it's too late, hearing a scream of "NOO!!" from the rooftop and feeling all of the mutants up there but Kitty dissapear.

[sblock=ooc] Sry, Relique, but I'm gonna use DM Fiat to just say no, them getting away is more cinematic and helps with the plans.  You'll have an extra hero point at the start of your next encounter, and don't worry, I try not to do this often.
You have a little time before the jet arrives to get to the rooftop and find Kitty.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2008)

Realizing that there was not much time to act, Spike knows that they had to warn the school.  Grinning, Spike picks up one of the phones nearby, and forwards the text message to any and all numbers that he would know of the school.  Hopefully that would alert the school to get ready for another attack.  Hopefully, the others should be there and set to go.  Unknowingly, there were a lot of students out on various tasks that he had no idea about...

"They should be able to handle another attack, hopefully.  I don't think they will miss us two so much, so I say we take care of these three, and get ready to 'receive the package', should things not go well at the school.  Hopefully, we'll be here in case they don't, and thwart their plans."

Spike then makes for the three unconscious villains, and makes sure to keep them asleep and out of it.  He will then inspect the area, wondering where they came from, and where they were headed.  He will also go through the phone logs, to see who they have called, what other texts are there, and who has called them.  He will then forward all the info to the school as well, to keep tabs on the numbers and to have a backup of what has happened.

"Let's get ready for anything coming our way..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 10, 2008)

Miranda noticed Alchemist's message on the roof and found herself feeling sick.  Defeated , she landed on the roof's ledge then glanced towards Kitty.  "I seriously hope that Cyclops didn't round everyone up to come out here, cause if he did... God I hope he didn't." She began to cry, "I shouldn't have called Cyclops... if they left... oh god... oh god.. oh god... it'd be my fault if anyone anyone at the school got hurt... it'd be all my fault.."

She glanced up at Pyro with tears in her eyes. "We need to warn everyone...  please say you have my phone... please..." her voice trailed off.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 10, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Since the X-Jet is a private aircraft, and cell phones actually work just fine from low-flying airplanes, I'm going to assume this works.
[/sblock]

Eric hears the familiar chime from his iPhone that means someone sent him a text message. Seeing Spike's message, he relays it to Prof. Summers immediately.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

"I know." Cyclops' voice is grim as the X-jet approaches the rooftop.  Any looking out the window see Alchemist's message, and Kitty standing there holding the bloody tracking device in her hand.  

"I think it's too late" Pyro says as there is a blast of air on the roof and the X-jet settles low, hatch opening "GET IN!" Cyclops shouts at the three students on the roof, before turning the jet and heading back to the school.  He shouts out Beasts cell phone number and tells someone to call and warn them.

Whoever does so, however, gets no response.

-School-

While Astrid and Derek talk, they hear a loud commotion down at the other end of the school.  When she moves to see what's going on, Derek grabs her arm "You don't want to do that.."

-Wilderness-
Spike gets confirmation that his message was received, and he and Wolverine tie up the three guards, though they seem to periodically clear all of their call logs.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2008)

Serena keeps quiet, knowing full well that right now, smart remarks wouldn't be in anyone's best interest.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 11, 2008)

Miranda was silent as the X-Jet roared over NYC.  Her make-up smeared face was told a story of her grief and anger. After a few tense moments, She glanced at the bloodied device Kitty held then snatched it out of her hands then stared deeply at it's gore-covered surface and hoped desperately to find any lingering trace of Nicolas before it faded due to cellular death.  After a moment she handed the device back to Kitty then kicked the back to the seat in front of her in frustration.

"Kitty, how the hell they tracked you two?  Pyro and I found you by following Quicksilver, and if Quicksilver had someone following you two then why didn't they cause an accident and snatch him from the freeway then teliport away and stash that tracker in an empty freight container?  Assuming they didn't follow you, then how did they know where to go?  I mean, unless they had a bug planted in Alchemist's room during last nights raid, then you or someone who was in Alchemist's room or at the school has to be a spy since thats the only way they could have found out where you to went without using something like Cerebro, right?"

She glanced at Cyclops. "So, since this was obviously a diversion, then what exactly are they attacking the school? What's does the school have that is so important that they have to attack us when everyone's gone?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2008)

She gives Derek a look and pulls her arm free.

"When did you get so timid?" Astrid asks him teasingly. "Come on, it sounded like a blast or explosion or something. If there's trouble, I'll need you around."

She beckons him, and turns to again head towards the distant din.


----------



## Victim (Jun 11, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> She glanced at Cyclops. "So, since this was obviously a diversion, then what exactly are they attacking the school? What's does the school have that is so important that they have to attack us when everyone's gone?"




"To simply fight on their terms against split defenders.  To steal the powerful tracking system.  To kidnap the powerful psychics after rendering them helpless with the previous attack.  Discrediting the leadership and making the students feel threatened would probably improve their ability to recruit."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 11, 2008)

"No offense, but theres enough anarchists and disenfranchised anti-establishment types around that it shouldn't be too difficult for them to recruit a bunch of misfits to join their cause.  Besides, if they really wanted to take us out, the X-jet would have been shot down by an RPG or a surface to air missile while we were over the city.  Lets just pray that your idea about them going after Cerebro and the teachers is incorrect because like it or not, the only way they could snake cerebro is if Magneto was leading the assult team.  If that's the case, then I doubt he would bring anyone except for his best and most powerful team mates into combat; meaning we're going to be walking into a blood bath..."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

-School-
Astrid turns from Derek and heads to the sounds.  The closer she gets, the more she can tell that it's a battle, "We shouldn't be doing this, you could get hurt.  The others aren't here this time, we should get somewhere safe!" Derek's words chase after her, though he does follow.  When they finally arrive at the cafeteria where the sound's coming from, they are greeted by many unconcious forms, and a few still standing.  Just inside the hole in the wall are the two invaders.  On the far side is the cyborg from yesterday.  Closer to Astrid and Derek is a very large man in full metal armour with a dome-shaped helmet.  "EY CHARLIE, Were ya at?  Juggie's here to say 'ello!"
As the two students arrive, they see Beast and a few other X-men who they hadn't known were there (Gambit, Angel, and Iceman)

[sblock=ooc]
Also, in case anybody is wondering how fast the X-jet is and how long it'll take to get back, well the X-jet moves about as fast as the shark in Jaws - It moves at the 'speed of Plot'. 

And no, Im not using the movie's "Juggernaut is a mutant" thing, he's still a magically enhanced guy like in the comics, he just works with the mutants.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jun 12, 2008)

Temper will attempt to transfer the dossiers to a screen near Miranda (Computers +5; trained) and then bring up topographic maps of the institute and grounds.

(Assuming success): "Here you go," she replies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 12, 2008)

"Ah hell no..."  She bit her lip as she flipped through each of the brotherhood member's profiles.  After reading the last entry she glanced towards the front of the jet with a nervous smile on her face. "So, if that Rogue chick shows up as part of the assault team, you're all expecting me to focus my attention on her and not on her team mate(s)*?"

"Anyways, do we have direct access to the school's security camera feed?"


[Sblock=OoC]
*That is assuming that Rogue is included in the Brotherhood file.  If she's not then ignore that comment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jun 12, 2008)

"Why would we expect that course of action?" she asks.  _What am I not getting here? ... Oh!_

"Alisha Fury would be another possible objective."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

"The school camera's are on a closed, guarded circuit specifically so they CAN'T be accessed by outside sources."

[sblock=ooc]
Yes, there's info about rogue in the 'suspected brotherhood' dossier's.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2008)

"Electronics are made to be cracked, Lemme give it a go." Serena said, cracking her knuckles and sending out her own specific electronic powers out.....

ooc
(+11) COMPUTERS
Datalink rank 15 (Cyberspace)
Machine Control Rank 15


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2008)

Astrid's heart sinks on seeing the array of enemies lined up here. These weren't a handful of punks like before. These were the real deal. The smart thing to do would be to let the real X-Men take care of this. What could she do, after all, that Iceman couldn't, and a thousand times better?

"Phase," she says with a dry mouth. She can hear her throat click and has to cough to clear it. "I need water...as much as you can make... Just please, before you go, do that..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 15, 2008)

"But why would someone want to kidnap Nick Fury's daughter?  He seems like the type who would rather send a heavily armed team to end a terrorist situation and not the type that would even think about negotiating with terrorists.  Magnito wouldn't really receive any benefit from kidnapping Alisha..."  She gulped. "Unless, of course,  Magneto was planning to have SHIELD go and massacre a group of his followers just so he could trick the mutant population into revolting against the government. But even then he would realize that the X-men would get involved to prevent that sort of disaster from happening."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2008)

Serena is busy trying to hack the closed circut security system to bother talking. In her mind's eye, the system resembles a glowing hub around the school, with pockets of energy and shapes moving in that network. She can sense the AI in charge of it and coughs, tapping it on the perverbal shoulder. 

To her, the AI looks like a old, whipcord lean man, glowing with light. Talking to machines always kinda reminded her of that old movie 'Tron' she once saw with her parents. She guessed that sort of helped her mind wrap around the concept speaking with such weird things. 

_"Listen, the school is under attack alright? I'm with Prof Summers. Lemme see what's goin on!"_ she says, trying to persuade the AI controlling the system to let her in._ "We need to see what's going on. Can you patch it through to the X-Jet without screwing up the works there?" _ she bit her lip in thought.

_"If you want, I can maybe patch you through to the X-Jet, let you talk to him directly. But we really need to see what's going on. Innocent lives are at stake."_

ooc:
(+11/+15) DIPLOMANCY
(+11/+15) BLUFF
(+11) COMPUTERS
Machine Control Rank 15
Datalink rank 15 (Cyberspace Rank 14)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

-School-

The cyborg stands still, eyes closed as if concentrating on something as Phase sighs.  "Fine, but if you get hurt I'm getting you the hell out of here"  He kneels and puts his hands on the ground, turning a portion of the hallway they're standing on into a field of water. 

Juggernaut laughs as he barrels forwards, bowling right through an ice wall formed by Iceman and backhanding Beast into a wall.  Gambit throws a card at him but it seems to have little effect.


-Cyberspace-
Cerebro shakes his head at Serena and raises his hands, revealing glowing chains connecting them to the floor.  
"That cannot be allowed" The voice from behind her is that of a young boy, though computerized.  Turning, she sees a young cyborg - no more than about 12 years old.  His eyes roll back into his head as streams of data fly by "Tertiary Target:Cerebro has been neutralized.  Primary and Secondary targets in X-mansion aquired.  Possible threat detected.  Neutralizing. His eyes return to normal as he locks his sights onto Serena.

- X-jet -
"Fury?  The kid?  Why would Magneto wanna.." Pyro's face goes white as he realizes what everybody's talking about "Damn.. and here I thought all we had to worry about was him stealing the Professor or Cerebro" 
Meanwhile, Cyclops continues flying and trying to contact the school, though something is interfering with the signals there.  Hopefully you'll make it in time..

[sblock=ooc]
Serena is about to enter a cyberspace battle with the Cyborg-kid.  If you'd like to try him, rules run a bit differently here, it's basically based on your computer skill and not your physical (real world) abilities.  You can either try to pull out, or confront him.  Please post what you want to try (And how), and I'll start running it if you don't 'log off'
*Also, you had time to get either the primary OR secondary target info while the data was flashing by.  Please pick one*

In the school it's currently Astrid's turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2008)

_I really hope I know what I'm doing with this..._ Eric thinks, drawing on his power. _But she's going to need any edge she can get if she wants to get through the mansion's security systems..._

[sblock=OOC]
I posted an update to Eric's power array last month after you shot down re-doing it with a Variable structure, but if you OK'd the changes, I missed it.

Here's the power as proposed....

- We can do this: Boost All Skills (3 pp/rank) + Burst Area (1pp/rank) + Selective (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) -1 pp/rank Others Only Flaw * Rank 5 + Subtle Feat (1 pp) = 31 pp

[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> -School-
> 
> The cyborg stands still, eyes closed as if concentrating on something as Phase sighs.  "Fine, but if you get hurt I'm getting you the hell out of here"  He kneels and puts his hands on the ground, turning a portion of the hallway they're standing on into a field of water.
> 
> ...




Serena makes a grab for the primary target information and she downloads it to the X-jet. Tendrils of light reach out for the Cyborg kid as she joins in battle, her eyes in the real world become an unearthly blue and she herself is crackling with weird electrical energy.

 "You aren't welcome here. Cerebro, I'll distract him, try to break free." she orders the program, taking a defensive stance in front of the program.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

- X-Jet -
"What's going on back there?" Cyclops glances behind him as Serena starts crackling.  As she does, information starts streaming up on the computer screens nearby, accompanied by a picture of Derek (AKA Phase).  A brief glance reveals the phrase "Do as much Damage to school and protectors as possible but at all costs extract Him."

- Cyberspace -
The tendrils whip out to ensnare the cyborg, holding him in place as Cerebro struggles against the 'chains'.  
"Threat level: Moderate.  Initiating Assault Mode." The Cyborgs arms change shape to resemble large cutting lasers as it slices free of the tendrils.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 15, 2008)

Miranda's eyes grew wide. "Oh crap!"  She glanced down at the screen and bit her lip.  "If they got both Phase and Alchemist and were somehow able to harness their combined powers, or brainwash them, then Magneto would have a perfect weapon to use against.. well anyone."

Miranda glanced out the nearest window and tried to look for the school. "I think we should start forming teams or something and figure out what exactly we are going to do besides kicking ass and saving people."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> - X-Jet -
> "What's going on back there?" Cyclops glances behind him as Serena starts crackling.  As she does, information starts streaming up on the computer screens nearby, accompanied by a picture of Derek (AKA Phase).  A brief glance reveals the phrase "Do as much Damage to school and protectors as possible but at all costs extract Him."
> 
> - Cyberspace -
> ...




Serena begins to glow brighter and a bright, sharp whip of energy lashes out at Cerebro's 'chains', attempting to cut through them. The other tendrils lash out at the Cyborg. "Threat moderate huh? Let's see how you fare against both of us!"


----------



## Victim (Jun 16, 2008)

"Shooting from the treeline seems useful," Temper says, studing the map .  "We might need to advance though if the fighting has moved inside, though.  Hmm, how would they be getting in and out?" she adds, thinking out loud.

(Can we use tactics there?  I think Eric, Serena, and Temper are all trained with at least +5.)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2008)

ooc:
That'd be nice, but Serena is currently having her own difficulties in Cyberspace.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> That'd be nice, but Serena is currently having her own difficulties in Cyberspace.




OOC: Well, Eric's trying to help there (which ought to have the side effect of improving Temper's tactics skill, too) ... Also, his Master Plan feat may come in handy...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 16, 2008)

Miranda smirked.  "I seriously doubt they are using the front door.  Considering that message, I'm willing to bet they decided to make a big hole in the wall." 

She glanced to Pyro then blushed, "I know this might not be the time, but um... what's your name? I was um.. just wondering 'cause how everyone calls you by your mutant name and I never even heard your first name or anything before."


----------



## Victim (Jun 16, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Miranda smirked.  "I seriously doubt they are using the front door.  Considering that message, I'm willing to bet they decided to make a big hole in the wall."




"Not into or out of the building.  The entire area."   (I think her tactics is +22 after Eric's boost)

She turns toward Cyclops, "What are your options for negotiation?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2008)

"Well considering that they have Nightcrawler working for them, I'm pretty sure they will be teliporting out when things get to hairy...  that is assuming he's conscious and able to teliport.  Not to mention they already used that stratagy two times."

Miranda sighed, "Oh yeah, in all the excitement Kitty, Pyro and I didn't mention that he joined Quicksilver on that kidnapping mission.  So, I won't be too surprised if they decide to return to the school to finish the job..."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2008)

As Erik unleashes his power, Serena feels the boost, causing her to glow brighter, the tendrils become more energetic, whipping around her as another joins the first one cutting through the glowing 'chains' binding cerebro. 

She twists her hand, splaying them out towards the kid and a bright arc of power twists from it, spreading out from the ground and shooting up, forming a translucent 'wall' between her and the cyborg kid. Right now, she's more interested in freeing Cerebro. The AI certainly knows more about the school's mechanical and electronic defense system than she does. 

In the real world, another message scrolls on the nearby screen.

*Cyborg kid attempting to hack school computer. Cerebro is blocked. Am attempting to boot kid and unblock/protect Cerebro.  Will not be able to respond until threat or self is eliminated. Wish me luck.*
ooc:
Hero point to do both actions.


----------



## Victim (Jun 17, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> "Well considering that they have Nightcrawler working for them, I'm pretty sure they will be teliporting out when things get to hairy...  that is assuming he's conscious and able to teliport.  Not to mention they already used that stratagy two times."
> 
> Miranda sighed, "Oh yeah, in all the excitement Kitty, Pyro and I didn't mention that he joined Quicksilver on that kidnapping mission.  So, I won't be too surprised if they decide to return to the school to finish the job..."




"Nightcrawler has only been operating with one other person.  Quicksilver has his own mobility power and doesn't seem very heavy.  Clearly, it's possible that he has the ability to teleport a large group and has been holding back.  But it's not a power displayed thus far.  Plus, I'd want a bit more redundancy in my escape plan."



> Cyborg kid attempting to hack school computer. Cerebro is blocked. Am attempting to boot kid and unblock/protect Cerebro. Will not be able to respond until threat or self is eliminated. Wish me luck.




"Hmm."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2008)

- X-Jet - 
"Nightcrawlers teleportaion ability is, so far as I know, not all that long range either.  He tends to travel in spurts.  If he was there with Quicksilver to capture Nicholas, then he may not be heading to the school.  There's a good chance they'll just take him back to base and leave the school to whoever's allready attacking it." Cyclops stops as the message from Serena scrolls. "Damit.. Keep an eye on her, we're almost there.. I just hope 'there' is still There.

Pyro grins at Miranda and leans in close, whispering to her as the others talk "My name's John.  He then leans back and looks at the others "There's also the possibility that the reason we've only seen Nightcrawler with Quicksilver is because Nightcrawler doesn't agree with certain aspects of their plans.. from what I've heard, he's supposed to be a pretty good guy.  Maybe they're not telling him everything?  Like what the guys attacking the school are gonna be doing?"

- Cyberspace - 
Cerebro strains against the chains as Serena lashes out at them, and one of them snaps.  The Cyborg studies the wall for a moment. "Forcefield preventing retaliation.  Neutralizing." It presses both its hands against the wall and shatters it.

*OOC: Shayuri, you still around?*


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2008)

Serena moves her hand again and motes of 'light' drip down, forming another wall of energy, this time looking almost liquid in appearence. Concealed inside is a hard, translucent, electric shell. She plans on using this to 'electricute' him.

"I can do this all day, how about you? I'm sure you're buddies in the real world need you." Serena catcalls.

ooc:
Using her abilities to try to turn him off or at least boot him out of the system. 

Oooo. Evil thought. Was wondering if contact, even mild contact with Cebero will change her? Open up new paths or aspects of her power. Am hoping to get the TK ability using the air ionized by electricity to 'lift things'


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 17, 2008)

Miranda found herself wondering which of Pyro's names she would call out in an intimate moment and if it really mattered to him.  Unexpectedly, Miranda's thoughts began to wander down a excited path while her body subconsciously reverted into its ghostly form and seemed to melt into her seat's surface in what Dr. MacCoy would characterize as being an unsettling and precarious demonstration of relativistic principles.

She then noticed that staring at Pyro and nervously began to giggle. "So um... anyways, you know, you just gave me an idea. "  She noticed a questioning glance or two from her companion, "Well um, if what you said is true, we could exploit his misgivings and maybe persuade Nightcrawler to switch sides."   Miranda bit her lip, "But, that might require us to convince him that some atrocities were committed by his allies before it could work, and hopefully there wouldn't be any."  She paused for a moment then sighed, "Unfortunately, since my idea is so dependent on alot of different factors that it might not be worth even discussing at the moment, or at least until we know about the conditions at the school."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2008)

(Trying to be, Jemal...trying to be. Seems like all my hours are blueshifting on me...)

Calypso nods at Phase gratefully.

"That'd be appreciated," she says to him.

She then lifts her hands, and surges forward on a wave of water that gushes into the cafeteria proper, batting tables and benches away before it. 

_Ice is too brittle for Juggernaut,_ she thinks. _But maybe if can surround him with liquid water..._

With a sweeping motion, she sends a torrent of water at the hulking supervillain, attempting to trap him in a globe of liquid!

(Using Create Object on him. Reflex DC 20, PL is 10. Not sure how that works with a "liquid object" but it should be interesting to see.  Will use the water around her to deflect as many incoming attacks as she can...+10 base bonus.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 17, 2008)

After the unconscious ones are tied up, Spike will inspect the place they were protecting, wondering if there are any more baddies to be handled, and if there was anything else that needed to be done...

Then he sees the phone, and gets an idea....

"Hey Logan, wanna have some fun with these jerks?"

Spike then checks the message, and sees if he can find any other numbers or names from the cell.  Previous calls, etc.  Hopefully, the last text would show the origin of the message, in number form.  Then, he forwards the number to the school and anyone else, hoping that they can then trace the number to some place or location.


----------



## Victim (Jun 18, 2008)

"She seems fine right now.  If she can keep the cyborg distracted, he should be easier to kill or disable."  _Hopefully._

Temper waves the compass around Serena, checking to see if her active electrical power disturbs the needle.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2008)

As the wall goes up, another tendril of power lashes out, towards the remaining chain binding Cerebro. "I don't know who you are kid, but I'm sure as hell not letting you hurt anyone else!" she shouts.


ooc:
Hero point cut the remaining chain while putting up the wall.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2008)

Bumping to keep the thread off the 5th page


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "She seems fine right now.  If she can keep the cyborg distracted, he should be easier to kill or disable."  _Hopefully._
> 
> Temper waves the compass around Serena, checking to see if her active electrical power disturbs the needle.




ooc: 
Electrical fields do have a tendency to screw with compasses. 
I'm also thinking of branching her powers into magnetism if it's alright, considering how closely related both are, using contact with Cerebro as the 'catalyst'.


----------



## Victim (Jun 21, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Electrical fields do have a tendency to screw with compasses.




(Yeah, that's the idea.  Hopefully we should be able to get heads up on Magneto or EM affectors).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 22, 2008)

Miranda glanced at Sparky. "I think she might need a little more help.."  She sighed, "Well, here goes nothing.."

Miranda focused on Serina's life force then began to shape and fortify it against the Cyborg Kid's assult.

[Sblock="OoC"]
Basically if Miranda senses a drain/nausate is being used against Serena she's going to try to user her Bio-Kenetic powers to counter the effect or assist Serena in resisting it.[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jun 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

- Wilderness - 
Wolverine nods to Spike, and continues on lookout as the younger mutant checks the phones (They've been cleared except for that most recent message, which Spike forwards to all the relevant numbers he can think of.)

"C'mon, lets get closer and see what we can see" Wolverine urges.  They keep going and manage to avoid another patrol before finding a cavern entrance, at which point Wolverine swears and points to the corners.  Spike glances in and notices them too - Metal detectors.  

 - Cafeteria - 

Calypso surges forward, entrapping the juggernaut in a globe of water.  He thrashes about, but finds that his momentum only works against him in this liquid prison, and cannot get traction.  It looks like she's stopped the juggernaut!

"Well.. That seems too easy.  Now we just gotta deal with the Cyborg" Phase quips from behind her.


 - X-jet - 
Upon looking, Temper finds that the needle on the compass is always pointing towards Serena, no matter where on the jet she stands.

Pyro grabs Mirandas hand and she feels a warmth flow through her as she concentrates on Serena.  As they watch and travel, there is a sudden surge of electricity from the girl, which shorts out the X-jet's systems.
"HANG ON, We're going down!!" Cyclops shouts.

 - Cyberspace - 
The Cyborg melds into the ground and reappears behind Serena as she cuts the chain on Cerebro "Your actions force increased lethality output." It raises a hand and fires a blast of electricity point blank into her spine.  The virtual lightning sends her flying into Cerebro.  She can't tell which of them is screaming, but the noise threatens to shatter her eardrums.. or it would if she actually HAD eardrums in this place.

The pain is unbearable, and she knows that the only reason she's still alive is because of her control over electricity.  When she stands back up, her voice is slightly deeper.. probably from the screaming.  

The cyborg looks confusedly at her.   "Unknown circumstance. Clarify:  Who are you?"

"We're Serena." came the voice behind her.  Glancing back, Serena sees.. well, herself.. and she notices that both of them are glowing softly.

[sblock=ooc] 
Kirinke - 
I got a very interesting idea from your plans. 
There are currently 2 of you, and Cerebro is nowhere to be seen.

Fangor - You've got three options ATM (That I can think of, any you have you are free to try, of course).  Turn back, go ahead without Wolverine (who'll set off the metal detectors), or head in frontal assault style)

Everybody on the X-jet - Reflex saves, DC 30 to avoid/reduce damage from the crash landing.  Also, you each have 1 round to act to do something.  Of note, Serena being 'unconscious' will not get a saving throw unless somebody does something to save/wake her.
Buckling up is a move action that gives you a +5 on your save, in case anybody's wondering.  Other actions will have appropriate consequences. 
Please post what you do in your few seconds, as well as your reflex save.
More notes: 
Before you ask, the plane cannot be stopped from crashing without a massive TK usage, and Quarterbacks boost powers will not help this reflex save.  I will also not be allowing Hero Point usage at this moment.
The save is vs nonlethal damage, so nobody is actually going to die from the crash.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2008)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Before you ask, the plane cannot be stopped from crashing without a massive TK usage, and Quarterbacks boost powers will not help this reflex save.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
What's the reason for this? I'd think Quarterback should be able to help one person's save via his boost all traits power, or everyone's (other than his own) by boosting their dexterity.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2008)

Miranda quickly makes a headcount.  K_itty, Pyro, Cyclops, Sparky, Eric, Temper,  (Xian?) and Myself. Oh crap, oh crap oh crap! Even if Kitty and I were able to turn everyone insubstantial and I was able to flout them down safelt the X-Jet would fall like a rock and could possibly kill someone._

She smiled to Pyro for a moment before forcing her way forward towards Serena and tried to wake her up.  "Sparky wake up, you need to brace yourself for the impact...!"  


Note: Miranda will try to revert to her insubstantial form at the last possible moment.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2008)

"We're Serena," She repeats, stalking towards the boy. Behind her, the other her disappears and reappears behind the boy, grabbing him from behind. At the same time, she grabs the boys arms. Around her, them.... The blue-green light brightens to an intolorable glow as energy pours from both sets of hands. She doesn't know of she's screaming or the other her is screaming. Or both or neither.... It hurts.


ooc:
The usual bonuses (data link, machine control, computers plus whatever else Cerebro adds to the mix
Hero point from the merger (I guess that calls for one)

Attempting to turn the kid off and boot him from the system.

Serena does have regeneration, so that should take care of the non-lethal damage. It'll still hurt like the devil for a while..... But it won't be permanent.

Plus, role-playing opportunities! Teenage angst!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 30, 2008)

*X-Jet*

Xi'an pulls off his healing glove, ready to fix anyone up who needs it once the crash hits.  He then throws himself into his seat, pulling the harness over his shoulder, buckling it into place.

Save: 1d20+10+5 seat-belt=30


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2008)

Seeing the dilemma, Spike turns to Wolverine.  "I think this might be our best chance.  If they are out storming the school, then there should not be a lot of them in there... hopefully.  Either way, there's less than there would be.  I'll go in, seeing if I can cut the power to those metal detectors.  Then we'll storm the place, wreck some stuff, and hopefully live to tell the others."

With a grin, Spike moves to the entrance, intent on making sure that he does not take anything metal into the place.  (Removes cell, watch, and whatever else would trigger those detectors)  As he does this, he wonders about his clothing, as he turns to check the unconscious ones.  He inspects them, wondering if they have access cards, identical items that would be needed inside, etc...

Otherwise, he moves in, and scours the place...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2008)

[sblock=OoC]
If Serena doesn't wake, and no one tries to buckler her in, Miranda will grab and turn Serena insubstantial with her.  This WILL cut off any power Serena is using that is not a Sensory power.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Calypso grimaces as she keeps the water moving, preventing the Juggernaut's feet from touching the floor. If he got even the slightest push off something solid...

"Phase...about the cyborg," she says in a strained voice. "Can you handle him? If I try to do much else while I've got this water bubble going, Juggernaut could get out, and we reeeeeally don't want Juggernaut to get out!"

(hee hee...I almost forgot I can't use any other attacks while I'm maintaining Create Object  Deflect still works though.)


----------



## Victim (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC:[sblock]It takes a move action to strap in.  So I assume it also takes a move action to strap someone else in.  But will it takes a move action to get over to Serena to strap her in?  If not, then Temper will strap Serena and herself in.  If so, then she'll just strap Sparky in anyway; there's not a whole lot of hope for her save even with the bonus.  

Ref: roll is 11[/sblock], so that's 13 with her normal bonus or 18 after strapping in.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2008)

Eric buckles he seat belt, and lunges out with his power in an attempt to help the others.
[sblock=OOC]
Just because it won't work doesn't mean he won't try . Eric attempets to
raise everyone's dexterity.

Ref save (1d20+11=26) +5 for buckling up = 31. I think he's good.
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock=OoC]
> If Serena doesn't wake, and no one tries to buckler her in, Miranda will grab and turn Serena insubstantial with her.  This WILL cut off any power Serena is using that is not a Sensory power.
> 
> [/sblock]




I don't think that will work, remember, Serena is crackling with electricity, so touching her like that is maybe risking alot of pain. Kinda like sticking a fork inside a live electrical outlet. I dunno It's nonlethal damage, so she should be okay eventually.... Cyclops should know about her regeneration ability. I'd think.


----------



## Victim (Jul 1, 2008)

Temper lunges foward and roughly hauls Serena into a seat with a burst of strength, ignoring the electricity crackling over her form.  Then she hurried straps the other girl into place.  After securing the unconscious mutant, Temper tries to swing herself into an adjacent seat too late.  _Too slow._  Pitched about by the uncontrolled descent of the X-jet, she'll at least curl herself into a ball to protect her head.  _I hope I don't hit anyone._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2008)

With Serena buckled in, knowing that there was little hope for her not to be injured during the X-Jet's landing, Miranda closed her eyes and returned to her ghost form and tried to see how long she could ride out the crashlanding until her  incorproreal body was eventually expelled from the jet.

[sblock]
1d20+9=22
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2008)

- X-Jet - 
Miranda and Kitty phase themselves out at the last second, momentum sending them sailing through the air, though Miranda manages to control her flight a bit, landing safely though roughly several hundred feet away. 

Temper succeeds in buckling Serena in before the sudden stop of the jet sends her and cyclops flying out the front window, where Miranda sees them come flying towards her, sailing through the windshield.  Temper's tough form smashes a tree to splinters as she strikes it, but she seems to still be conscious.  Cyclops however hits the ground hard, rolling to an immobile stop.

The remainder of those onboard managed to buckle themselves in to varying degrees of effectiveness, Eric and Xi'an are pulled hard against their harnesses but are uninjured, and Serena - though she is banged around within her seat - appears to be safe.  Pyro smashes his head hard into the wall beside him, falling unconcious.


 - Cyberspace - 
Serena & Serena grabs the boy, jolting him with a stream of electricity.  With a childish whine, he dissapears, leaving the two of them standing there staring bewildered at each other.  A second later, they both clutched at their heads in pain and fall to their knees.  "Somethings wrong with our body" One of them says.


 - Mansion - 
"Shouldn't be a problem, he's not even... Phase is interupted by a high pitched squealing as he grabs his ears.  Everyone does, and Calypso finds herself unable to keep focus.  The bubble collapses, Juggernaut landing on his hands and feet.  With a snarl, he stands and barrels towards the others, sending beast and gambit flying.

"^#%!" Phase curses as he the scream dies down, still kneeling in pain near Calypso

"Resistance level has increased.  Secondary objective terminated.  Complete Primary Objective."  The Cyborgs eyes lock on Phase as it stalks towards the two students, leaving the remaining X-men to Juggernaut.


 - Wilderness Base - 
Wolverine agrees with a sigh, but makes it clear that if there are any problems, Spike should make a lot of noise, and He'll come rushing in to help.  Unfortunately, they've travelled some way, through patrolled territory, to get here, and the guards they'd fought aren't close enough for another inspection.  Entering the tunnel, Spike sees that it quickly turns into a staircase going down, and at the bottom of that staircase is a metal door.

[sblock=ooc]
Being Buckled allows Serena to make a save at a base +5 for the seat belt.Serena's Save (1d20+5=25) 
*L* Nice, nat 20.  She gets 1 bruise.
-Inside the jet-
Eric and Xi'an: no damage
Pyro: unconscious
Serena: 1 bruised, stunned
-Outside the jet -
Cyclops: unconscious or worse
Temper: staggered
Miranda: bruised from her rough exit
Kitty: Unkown

Calypso Concentration check (1d20+5=8) to keep create object going through the high pitched whine
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2008)

Miranda eyes begin to give off a greenish glow as she scans around the crash site as she tries to spot everyone's life signs.  _Several people seemed injured... Pyro's faint...  Maybe I should help him first..._

She then notices Cyclop's faint (or almost non-existant?) life signs.  _Oh crap....  that's definitely not good!  Why didn't they spend more time train me to improve my healing powers?!?  I have to try and help him... If I don't and Xian's get's here too late... Oh god.._.

Miranda rushes over towards Cyclops's still body then places her ghostly hands over his heart.  After offering him a silent prayer, she closes her eyes and focuses hard on repairing his life force as Miranda whispers,  "Please, don't die. The school needs you to live..." Miranda softly bit her lip then added. "If you get better, I promise I'll be a better student.."

[sblock=OoC]
Since Miranda hasn't decided to go into a hospital and study the injured and dying, when she uses her life sensing abilities all she could really determine is really limited to the obvious and not really the specific.

Power Stunt: Healing 
If Cyclops is DEAD---> _Healing 5[/B] [25pp] Extras: Affects Corporeal, Reserection, Total
Power Check:1d20+5=21

Else ---> *Healing 6 *[25pp] PF: Stabilize; Extras: Affects Corporeal, Total;
Power Check:1d20+6=22

[/sblock]_


----------



## kirinke (Jul 2, 2008)

_Serena & Serena grabs the boy, jolting him with a stream of electricity. With a childish whine, he dissapears, leaving the two of them standing there staring bewildered at each other. A second later, they both clutched at their heads in pain and fall to their knees. "Somethings wrong with our body" One of them says._

IC
Serena looks at her doppleganger, still holding her head in pain. "Returning to our body while it's damaged would be unwise. Returning to our body in our current state is even more unwise. The cyborg is still after its primary target. Most if not all of the telepaths and psychics are unconscious. The other students and faculty may be in danger. Are in danger. We do not know where Cerebro is, nor do we know how this happened...." she said. "Cerebro? Cerebro are you there? Here?" She called out tentively. "Help us, please. We can't do this by ourselves,"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 2, 2008)

Xi'an quickly unbuckles his harness as soon as the jet comes to a complete stop.  He sees Miranda run out of the wreckage towards Cyclops and Temper, and he follows, stopping long enough to ask the others remaining in the X-jet to grab Pyro and get him out of the jet. 

Once Xi'an leaves the jet he runs towards Cyclops.

"Miranda, is he okay?  Can you get him?  If he's still out, let me try."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2008)

Miranda glanced over towards Xi'an and bit her lip.  He was a better healler then she was; however, she didn't want to give up on her attempt since she wanted to prove to herself that she could in fact heal and not just throw a temporary bandage over a wound. "I not sure..."  She glanced down at Cyclops. "Usually, when I try to heal it tricks the body into thinking that it's alright... but I'm trying something new right now.  The best way to describe what I'm doing is to say it's like weaving with life-force so that it mends the his body while using a pattern based on his own cellular memory , then using my own life force to fortify and jumpstarting his full recovery."  She she sighed. "Or at least you could say that's theory behind what I'm trying."


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

Temper experimentally wriggles her fingers and toes and otherwise checks herself over.  _That's going to make walking difficult,_ she thinks feeling her messed up leg.  After getting her bearings, Temper hauls herself to her feet using the shattered tree.

"Any other injuries?" she asks the powered healers hovering over Cyclops, a bit out of breath.  "We need to leave this crash site once everyone is safe to move."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'm a little bruised, but that's nothing.  Anyone see Kitty?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'm fine." Eric says, unbuckling his seat belt and walking over to join Xian and Miranda. "If you spend a few years trying to avoid 250 pound linemen, you end up with pretty good reflexes. Do you think you'll need a hand getting Prof. Summers back on his feat?" Eric said, obliquely referring to his ability to improve others' powers.


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> "I'm a little bruised, but that's nothing.  Anyone see Kitty?"




Temper replies, "I haven't seen her or the boy you were with... Pyro?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

drothgery said:


> "I'm fine." Eric says, unbuckling his seat belt and walking over to join Xian and Miranda. "If you spend a few years trying to avoid 250 pound linemen, you end up with pretty good reflexes. Do you think you'll need a hand getting Prof. Summers back on his feat?" Eric said, obliquely referring to his ability to improve others' powers.




"Sure... I think that would speed things up."



Victim said:


> Temper replies, "I haven't seen her or the boy you were with... Pyro?"





She frowned.  "I think he's still in the jet with Sparky...."  _If only this wasn't taking so long..._


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

_Then why are all of you out here?_  Temper slowly heads back into the plane, limping slightly.  She'll check the condition of Sparky and Pyro (Medicine +6: 16)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

[sblock=OoC] Wait Spark's still in the Jet?  I thought she was dragged out by Xi'an after he dragged Pyro out. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2008)

- Crash Site - 
Pyro is unconscious, possibly with a skull fracture, though you can't be sure.  His pulse is steady and Miranda sense his life force is not fading, though you can't seem to wake him.
Temper re-enters the smashed jet and finds Serena also 'unconscious', but you get the feeling she's more in a trance than injured, aside from a bump on the side of her head.  With a groan, Temper hefts her out of the flaming wreckage.

With Eric's help, Miranda and Xi'an stabilize Prof. Summer's flickering life signs to a more steady thread, but he does not regain consciousness.  Miranda senses that though his vitals are strong, there may be brain damage, and he could be in a coma!!

A moment later, Kitty Pryde staggers out of the trees.  "Is everybody ok?" She looks battered but nothing serious.

-Cyberspace - 
Serena's words echo without reply in the formless void of Cerebro's computer pathways.  She can sense that somehow her 'split' has caused her to remain in contact with the computer eventhough she can 'sense' that her body has been removed from any physical connection to a computer.

[sblock=ooc] Xi'ans post stated he got Pyro out, so I had Temper go back for Serena.  BTW, you're aproximately a mile from the mansion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

"No, no we're not..."  Miranda ripped her gloves off her hands and tossed them onto the ground. "I think Scott might be brain damaged.  We need to get him to a hospital...  Xi'an and I weren't able to him with Eric's help, and I don't think he's going to wake up anytime soon..."

With tear filled eyes, Miranda gazed down at Pyro's still body.  "He's going to live, but it's still my fault he got hurt... If only I didn't ask him to on that stupid goose chase.."

Filled with shame and guilt, Miranda suddenly vanishes from sight as she launches her body towards the heavens.  Then, before anyone could say a thing to her Miranda calls out from above the wood's canopy, "HEY GUYS! I see the school!"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 3, 2008)

Xi'an puts back on his glove and turns to the others.

"We need to get the injured to the infirmiry and get a good idea of what is going on back at the school.  If we are going to move them, we need to move them carefully and with minimal jostling...Kitty?  Can you go on ahead to the mansion and get some help while we get these guys situated and on the way?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 3, 2008)

Pausing at the entrance, Spike's senses go into work, as he takes the time to investigate the place around him.  He didn't want any nasty surprises...

Hearing [Extended 1, Acute 1, Accurate 2], Tremor Sense 3, Danger Sense 1, Ultra-Hearing 1

If there is no trouble found, Spike moves down a third of the stairs, and pauses to listen again.  He continues this two more times, until he comes to the door.  At that point, he checks for movement in this area, with his Tremorsense.  There had to be a way to turn off that metal detector...

OOC - Is there some power supply to that metal detector?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

Miranda drifted down towards the earth.  "But what if the school is under attack?  Didn't Sparky print something about the Cyborg Kid on the X-Jet's monitors?"


----------



## Victim (Jul 3, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Miranda drifted down towards the earth.  "But what if the school is under attack?  Didn't Sparky print something about the Cyborg Kid on the X-Jet's monitors?"




_She's crying again; I hope she doesn't fall apart._ "Then it's still probably their best option for medical care."  Temper sets Serena down near the other fallen to rest for a moment.  

"Her injuries are surprisingly light; I think she's unconscious because the computer connection power she was using.  I agree that we'll need to move the others extremely carefully."  Temper limps into the woods a bit to look for a suitable walking stick.  "Instead dragging them about a mile over uneven terrain into a combat zone, I think we should only move them a few hundred yards away and leave someone to watch them.  We can come back with more help and medical equipment to move them the rest of the way more safely."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2008)

Miranda landed on the ground. "We don't have to drag them..."  She wiped the tears off her face. "I could try to float them, but I'd need alot of Eric's help."  She frowned. "Only problem is, I could only float them if I keep in constant contact with their bodies.  You see, my Telekinetic abilities function the best when I'm touching the object I want to float.."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

"I could probably carry one of them, though I'm not sure that would be the best way to move someone." Eric mentioned. He looked pretty athletic, but he was still stronger than he looked. "I don't know if we're going to be able to get to the mansion in time to do anything -- at least those of this have to walk, anyway. I really ought to have let one of the mechanical genius types that seem to be in and out of the Mansion have at my car; I'm sure they would have devised some convenient way of summoning it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

"Okay," Calypso mutters, stepping back as the cyborg advances. "This is...kind of bad...any ideas, Phase?"

She twirls in a graceful dance, lifting a thick stream of water from the pool that Phase made for her, and hurling it at the cyborg, trying to knock it away to get some breathing room.

(To hit: 27, DC 26 nonlethal damage, and Trip Attack, with Knockback extra, at +11. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1648733/  Trip attack: 17  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1648734/  )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 4, 2008)

Miranda glanced towards the X-Jet.  "I really doubt anyone of you has a cell phone which isn't burning in that wreckage right now... Cause if you did, I'd say calling the school would be our best bet without my doing a round trip and having to bring a car."  She smirked,   "If anything, we could at least take comfort in the fact that the local Fire house might already be curious about the smoke and may eventually decide to investigate."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2008)

"You're right, of course." Eric says, pulling out his iPhone. He browsed through his contacts list looking for the first person on it who was back at the Mansion. "I hope someone we know has managed to duck out of the way." He said, calling Astrid.

OOC: I doubt Calypso will answer her phone in the middle of combat, but Eric doesn't know that...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2008)

"Our body will be fine I think it's because of whatever happened during the battle that did this," the other Serena said cautiously. "We can't do anything about that at least not now, without any medical and computer experts around. But we can at least try to find the security monitors. That way we can see what's going on in the school. We might be able to help," She added hopefully.

Serena nodded. "Alright. It's better than sitting on our rumps waiting for something to happen, I guess." she looked around, gauging the emptiness of the place. "I think... When I crashed into Cerebro, maybe we merged. I dunno. I don't feel any different." she said, looking at her 'twin'. "How about you?" she said, casting her gaze around, looking for anything they could use.

ooc:
They try to find the monitors and when they do, they'll try to help, using their electrical control powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 4, 2008)

In truth, Miranda was thinking more in line of calling one of the few teachers that was not incapacitated, but whoever Eric was calling would probably suffice.

Miranda floated over towards Pyro then knelt at his side then placed her hands onto his forehead. "Here goes nothing... John, I'm going to try to heal you right now..."  

Miranda closed her eyes and began to concentrate on fixing Pyro's life force..

[sblock]  
I assume same scene == same encounter, which would mean I can still use this Power Stunt without loosing more Hero Points or becoming even more fatigued.  I'll take a 10 for the power check.
*Healing 6* *[25pp] PF: Stabilize; Extras: Affects Corporeal,  Total;

* If Cyclops was dead before he was healed then change to: *Healing 5 *[25pp] PF: Stabilize; Extras: Affects Corporeal, Resurrect, Total;
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: Assuming Calypso doesn't answer her phone in the middle of combat...

Eric leaves a quick message on Astrid's phone, telling her what happened and roughly where we are. As he hangs up the phone, he knocks his forehead with his other hand.

"I'm such an idiot." He says. "You can fly, and have some telekinetic powers, right? I'll bet if I can boost your powers enough, you might be able to carry us all to the mansion in a lot less time than it would take us to walk. Or even for you to fly up and grab my car, if we're not too far from the road. Would that work?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2008)

(OOC - I kind of want a combat update before I post replying to the phone call...)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2008)

Miranda thought for a moment before glancing up from Pyro's body.  "Here's the thing, it would be faster for us to walk to the school then for me to float everyone using telekinesis alone." She bit her lip for a second. "However, I think if everyone was on a platform and I only used my telekinesis to negate the weight of everyone and the platform, I could theoretically push everyone at my full flying speed."


----------



## Victim (Jul 8, 2008)

"We do have rope to secure people to the platform.  Would a 12 to 15 foot length be manageable for you?" Temper asks, switching her stick to her off hand.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2008)

She gives Temper a blank look. "I honestly wouldn't know.  Building things isn't really my specialty." She glances towards Xi'an and Eric. "What do you two think?"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 8, 2008)

"Probably not, unless someone's got a power to keep it pulled tight. I think we'll need more than two feet per person." Eric said.

OOC: And I think we've got seven + Miranda (Cyclops, Kitty, Pyro, Serena, Eric, Xian, Temper).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2008)

Miranda grinned impishly, "Serena and Temper could always sit on your and Xi'an's laps."


----------



## Victim (Jul 9, 2008)

Temper frowns, "I meant in terms of how much you can carry with your power.  I can cut off more if the first section is too big, but not the reverse.  We can also use the space underneath the wing too.  But you'd find a 20 foot section more preferable?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

"No matter what, I'm not sure until I see how far Eric's boost would be able to take me.   Normally I'm only able to 'poke-float' up to 200 lbs..."  She frowned. "Before yesterday's attack, I pretty much spent most of my time ttraining my TK abilities under  Jean Grey's supervision and I only recently managed to push myself to that mark."


----------



## Victim (Jul 10, 2008)

Temper checks her line of fire: "Stand back."  Then she sweeps her power down through the wing and into the ground, aiming to slice off about a 20 ft section.  (Corrosion +10 Shapeable Area.  Vent the extra area into the ground.  Heck, the trench might be able to inhibit the spread of fire from the crash).


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2008)

"I _think_ I'll be able to do enough. All I need to do is focus on improving your TK instead of all the powers of everyone within ten feet of me." Eric said.

[sblock=mechanics]
Spend a Hero Point on a Power Stunt to temporarily gain a new alternate Boost power
- Boost Telekenisis (1 pp/rank) + Slow Fade (1 pp/rank) + Total Fade (1 pp/rank) * rank 12 = 36 pp
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2008)

After she finished healing Pyro, Miranda watched as Temper began slicing the X-Jet's wing. "So in how long is it going to take before Miranda-Air is ready to be separated from it's moorings?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

- Mansion - 
Calypso's blast strikes the cyborg square in the leg, and he drops to a knee, but quickly recovers, continuing his forward stride.  Throwing out his hand, he telekinetically sends her flying backwards into the wall behind her as he encases Phase in an immobilizing forcefield.  As Calypso hits the ground, she hears a faint Ringing noise from her pocket. P)

Juggernaut meanwhile rushes into the middle of the X-men, keeping their attentions on him.

 - Crash Site - 
The group quickly sets about recovering and getting a move on.  Miranda manages to awaken Pyro, and as his eyes open to see Miranda above him he smiles "There's a sight I could get used to waking up to." 
Realizing what's happening, he stands up shakily and uses his powers to stop the fire from spreading while they turn a section of the wing into a platform.

Soon you're ready to move, Cyclops still in a coma.  Eric concentrates on Miranda, using his considerable willpower to imagine her telekinesis growing stronger (and ignore her revealing costume.) while they load everybody on.  With a 'here goes nothing', Miranda touches the metal slab and it slowly lifts off the ground.  Once it's above tree level, she starts pushing and suddenly you're off!

 - Wilderness Base - 
Spike finds no visible cords, power supplies, or on/off switch for the metal detector.  It seems it is either self-contained, or wired through the wall.  He'll either have to destroy it (Which could potentially set off an alarm of its own), or go inside.  The area seems clear as far as he can sense, though, and He can hear Wolverine breathing just outside.  
(Assuming you go through the door: There is a 200' long tunnel on the other side, with 4 doors spaced along the sides and one at the end.)

[sblock=ooc]
Calypso needs a Toughness DC 25 vs Lethal damage.
For the Crash guys, I'm gonna need to run a few more combat rounds before you arrive.  Also, what speed does Miranda fly at again?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

(er...uh oh...I guess the TK can't be Deflected or...oh well...)

Result: 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657011/

Calypso demonstrates her squishiness in vivid detail as she splats against the wall.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock="OOC"] Miranda's max flight speed is 100mph(50mph at heavy load)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2008)

Moving slowly, Spike continues down the corridor, slowly, as he keeps his tremorsense up, hoping to hear or sense anything on his way towards the doors.  When he nears the doors, he checks each one, listening for anything behind them.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, Spike will move about 20feet, check for tremors, and continue.  He would also like to know how tall the hallway is, as he would like to move along the ceiling, instead of on the ground...[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoping for a story update BUMP


----------



## kirinke (Jul 16, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Hoping for a story update BUMP




We might be able to use a cattle prod on Jemal.   

(I know, I know RL issues. Cattle prod usage on people is strictly forbidden by the Geneva Conventions. )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2008)

Once airborn, Miranda calls out to the other. "So guys, where exactly do you want me to put this?  That is, of course, assuming that the school currently is a warzone and that we might get shot down if we aren't too careful.."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Wilderness Base*
Spike hears nothing behind the first two.  The third door has the loud hum of computer systems behind it as well as 2 people, and the fourth sounds like it holds 3 people.  The Fifth is silent.

*Arriving at the Mansion*
The crashed students and their unconscious cargo arrive in the airspace over the mansion, and are quickly able to tell where the fighting is.  Or at least, where it started.  The back wall of the cafeteria has been completely destroyed, and several figures can be seen laying motionless on the ground - including Beast, Gambit, and Calypso.  Nearby are five individuals dressed head to toe in black wielding strange looking guns.  They are looking around, as though on watch, but don't look up.

As the students look for a landing space, they see Juggernaut and the Cyborg-kid walking out of the building, Phase following behind them.  Phase glances up, his eyes red with tears, and sees them.  His eyes widen and he looks around to see if anybody else has noticed as Juggernaut loads him into a transport, the five black-cloaked individuals loading in behind him as it begins to power up.

*Cyberspace*
"One of us has to go back, find out what's happening.  The school computer systems are down, and the x-jet is also offline.  Something's happening and we don't know what.  We can't stay here."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry all, 'sbeen a while.  Trying to get all my updates done tonight/tommorow.

Fangor - The Corridor is in about 10' tall, not enough to get Spike out of Line of Sight of any soldiers coming, but if you still want to climb, go ahead.

Students arriving at the Mansion : none of the other students or teachers are in sight range, and the transport appears to be leaving.  You're still in the air, about 50 feet, 'hiding' near the roof of the mansion 100 feet from the transport.

Kirinke - Sorry bout the shorty, but see the OOC thread also.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2008)

OoC:  Can Miranda sense life force from those who are down?  Or are they casualties like Calypso?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2008)

Serena thought about it. Inarguably, they couldn't remain clueless. "Alright I'll go. Maybe this won't too badly screw things up for either of us," she said, gripping the other girl's hand briefly in farewell before letting her 'grip' on cyberspace fade away.........


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2008)

Miranda narrows her eyes, her face is caked with rage and smeared make-up giving her an almost insane and ghastly appearance. Coldly and almost distant manner she states, "Those bastards...  they killed her*...  Oh god, they're going to pay.."

Miranda closes her eyes for a moment. "Someone grab Cyclops and Sparky and get ready to jump.  That transport isn't going anywhere."  She then angles the platform towards the transport's cockpit, and begin's to decent.

[sblock]She's taking the platform low enough so that people could jupo before she launches the platform cockpit's window at full speed and will stop herself once she's inside the transport.  During this whole time she'll be totally concealed. [/sblock]

*They if Miranda can tell if more people are dead from this distance.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2008)

Serena stirs, holding her head and moaning to herself. "Whaa... Whaa happened?" she asks, realizing that she's tied down, looks around frantically, pulling at the bonds. "Lemme go!" she shouts, her voice hoarse, not realizing that she's tied down for her own good, that she's relatively safe.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2008)

"Hold on tight and get ready to jump once Temper or Xi'an does their destructo blast / destructo touch thing on those ropes cause we're heading into a fire fight..."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2008)

"Who is in the transport?" she asked/demanded.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2008)

"Bunch of Trenchcoat Malfia looking guys, the Cyberg Kid, The Juggernaught, and Phase."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2008)

Serena shook her head. "No blasting. Phase is in there.... Too many have died or been hurt because of this," She told the girl. "I have a better plan," she said. "Let's see how they like the wheels going round the bus without their say so," she said in a scarily calm tone of voice.

ooc:
Macine control: Machine Control Rank 15.
Attempting to take control of the transport and force it down.


----------



## Victim (Jul 20, 2008)

"Do we have any way of tracking that plane?  Try to aim at the people giving orders, not the foot soldiers," Temper says quietly.

"Serena, can you attack the cyborg?" 

Temper raises an arm, blasting a crimson bolt at the Juggernaut which forks to strike at some of the cloaked figures and the cyborg before they move out of sight.  

(I don't think the transport is taking off yet.)

[sblock]
Standard Action: Corrosion Area (Shapeable) +10 Progression (Increased Area) 2 (50 cubes), Affects Insub 1.  50 cubes is a 250 foot line, so it should be in range and have enough extra area to hit multiple targets.  Include Juggernaut, several of the cloaked figures - but not all of them - and the cyborg if they're still in LoS.  Don't hit Phase.

Def: 16.  Toughness: +17.  staggered.  HP 2.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2008)

Serena grins. "My pleasure," she replied. "As soon as I'm done screwing with the transport controls,"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2008)

"Don't worry, I intend on extracting Phase..." She smirked.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> "Don't worry, I intend on extracting Phase..." She smirked.




She nods, but still deals with the transport first. Criminals without wheels or the air equivalent tend to be easier to take out. Not easy mind you, but easier than.... Well in a plane at any rate.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2008)

She gets an sudden idea.  "Try to keep that transport in one piece and functional.  I'f we're able to capture or take out Juggernaut, the Cyborg kid, and those thugs we *can* use that transport to pull a sneak attack on Magneto's base..."

She adjusts her trajectory so that the platform misses the transport and slides behind it.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> She gets an sudden idea.  "Try to keep that transport in one piece and functional.  I'f we're able to capture or take out Juggernaut, the Cyborg kid, and those thugs we *can* use that transport to pull a sneak attack on Magneto's base..."
> 
> She adjusts her trajectory so that the platform misses the transport and slides behind it.




"Don't worry, I'm just going to take it over and land it and prevent it from being used by the bad-guys. It's not like cracking Cerebro," she said with a wince. She'd have to explain to the faculty what happned.... She had a horrible suspicion it was....

Irreversible.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 23, 2008)

Spike inspects the 5th door, and tries to find a way to open it without triggering any alarms.  He does try to make sure it's on the same side as the one with the occupants, so that he can see about any ventilation shafts, to get a better hearing of what's going on...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wilderness Base* 
The fifth door is at the end of the corridor, heading straight.  There are no apparent locks or alarms, and it appears that it may be a continuation of the hallway.  As Spike reaches to open it, it swings open in front of him 
"I was wondering when you'd arrive.  Please, come in.  I could use a mutant of your skills."  The Room was huge, expanding deep into the earth, and standing in front of Spike was the unmistakable figure of Magneto, with Sabertooth at his side. 

*Mansion*
As The team prepares to spring into action, there is a *BANF* and as they turn, Nightcrawler is standing on the platform with them, panting and out of breath.  "Please, friends, you must let zem go or ve vill all be in peril.  I cannot explain at ze moment, but my friend, he can.  Please do not let zem see us."
As he finishes, the craft begins to leave.  He places a hand on Miranda's shoulder before she can fade to insubstantial "Do not let zeir deaths be ze start of more killing."

[sblock=ooc]
That's the last scene at the wilderness base, Spike'll have to wait for Issue 3 to continue (Sorry, you just triggered the cutscene. 

As for the Mansion crew, you need to decide if you're going to go with Nightcrawler's suggestion.  Please discuss it OOC, b/c unless you decide to go ahead with your attempts to stop the transport, I'll be continuing onto Issue 3 .  [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2008)

_Rook takes out queen. Checkmate._

Her face was flush with a anger, hate, sorrow and now fear.  She glanced from the laid out bodies towards the transport then to her companions with tears in her eyes. "If you wanted to kill us... we would have already been dead...  So like it or not..."  She aimed the platform towards the treeline.


----------



## Victim (Jul 27, 2008)

Temper studies Nightcrawler carefully.  _Well, I'd rather not have there be further killing, especially I don't quite have my footing dealing with these mutant related groups.  On the other hand, to do nothing on his word?  We're not in the best position for a fight now._  "I think we're in peril regardless.  But who is your friend?"  

_Still things to do..._  Temper adds, "If we're letting them leave, then let's pull any navigation data we can.  We'll still want to follow up in some way."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2008)

"Not necessary, ve know vere zey are headed.  Come now, ve must be going."
With that, Nightcrawler points the team in the right direction and they start moving to meet Nightcrawler's mysterious friend.

*End Issue two.  Issue three coming soon*


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2008)

Serena nods and does her best to do exactly that, before disengaging from the transports system. "You better have a good plan Blue," she told Nightcrawler in German.


----------

